#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-11
<akgraner> I learned today - if something *can* go wrong it will O.o
<akgraner> but I survived :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: Murphy's Law ftw
<akgraner> nigelb, I guess - but dang the lessons I learned today...
<nigelb> akgraner: heh, what did you learn
<akgraner> redundant backups
<akgraner> and sites
<akgraner> make sure there is *nightly* backups
<akgraner> and the site is on the correct server *before* you go live and tell the world about it
<nigelb> akgraner: oh no! fridge site/
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> it's been a LONG day
<jono> great folks on an awesome release :)
<nigelb> finally he turns up :p
<jono> lol
<jono> been a crazy weekend
<jono> for those who are interested...I just released the new album:
<jono> http://www.severedfifth.com/2010/10/11/nightmares-by-design-is-released/
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> impeccable timing!
<jono> jcastro, :)
<jono> jcastro, if you could spread the word, would be appreciated!
<jcastro> yessir
<jono> :)
<jcastro> ok it's been a long weekend, see yall tomorrow!
<jono> jcastro, did you see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8SSbuWxVsQ ?
<jono> and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpZWHGdjQLg
<nigelb> jcastro: g'nite
<dpm> morning all
<nigelb> morning dpm
<nigelb> *blink*
<nigelb> dpm: what the.... you're /very/ early :)
<nigelb> isn't it like 6 am for you ? :D
<dpm> nigelb, yep, starting earlier today
<nigelb> \o/
<jono> I am so glad the album is out, finally
<jono> like a weight off my mind
<jono> :)
<jussi> 6473kb/s NICE!! :D
<popey> Morning
<dpm> ok, going back to holiday, see you all on Wed!
<nigelb> Good morning popey
<nigelb> Morning jussi :)
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> dholbach: wait its this late already?
<maco> hey its not even 2am here. stop making me think its later than it is!
<jussi> brb...
<maco> hmm still dont know if im expected to be at work in 8 hours
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey popey, hey nigelb
<dholbach> popey, up early?
<popey>  sadly yes
<popey> already at work :(
<dholbach> popey, wow - an emergency?
<popey> yeah :(
<dholbach> that sucks :(
<jussi> core updated :)
 * nigelb hugs popey 
<dholbach> yay: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty :)(
<popey> no rest...
<jussi> for the wicked...
 * dholbach → dentist
<duanedesign> ...for the weary
<nigelb> dentist => legal torture :/
<jussi> if anyone wants to listen to some new music, my friends band just released an EP...
<nigelb> oh, I have to listen to jono's new album
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> Oh and they have a questionairre for my mates thesis, if anyone cares to help out.
<nigelb> advantages of help test zip files => I get early copy
<jussi> nigelb: its released is it not?
<jono> it is indeed released
<jussi> oh hai jono
<nigelb> oh, it is? great
<jussi> jono: Im fairly sure you would somewhat appreciate this band. :D
<nigelb> something isn't right, I'm actually liking it
<jussi> good morning kim0!
<jono> lol
<nigelb> morning kim0 :)
<jono> hey kim0
<jussi> http://www.myspace.com/theriffkinsband
<kim0> jussi: nigelb hey folks :)
<kim0> jono: morning man
<jono> hows things kim0?
<kim0> o/
<kim0> going good
<jono> :)
<nigelb> I jumped out of my seat.  Plugged the headphones at full volume :D
<jussi> haha
<nigelb> stupid debian => main volume control doesn't control headphones
<jussi> nigelb: can you not set it to control everything? perhaps set it to pcm or so?
<jussi> also, I installed unity for my little sis in law last night - looks nice, I hope she likes it
<nigelb> jussi: that isn't the first thing that comes to my mind when I jump thanks to electric guitar at full blow
<jussi> hehe
 * nigelb hopes ears start working properly soon :p
<jussi> nigelb: were you listening to jono or that band?
<nigelb> jono
<nigelb> it was already sitting in my downloads anyway :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: :D
 * duanedesign yells 'hello nigel'
 * nigelb yells back at duanedesign 
<nigelb> good morning ara :)
<ara> good morning nigelb, all!
<duanedesign> morning
<duanedesign> been a busy 12hrs or so answering questions on the forums and on irc. :)
<akgraner> Don't forget Ubuntu Open Week starts today - :-)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<czajkowski> aloha
<jussi> good morning czajkowski
<duanedesign> morning czajkowski
<nigelb> morning akgraner, czajkowski :)
<akgraner> morning nigelb et al...
<czajkowski> ello hows folks
<nigelb> ok, lunch calls.  back in a few./
<duanedesign> akgraner: oh, thats right. I need to get my open week session outline done
<akgraner> bbiab - going to find my pillow for a couple more hours.  Sent out tweet, dent, FB reminder about Ubuntu Open Week, Posted to Planet and Fridge (ubuntu-news.org) about Ubuntu Open Week, and sent session leaders for today reminders
<jono> night all!
<jono> back here in five hours for Open Week, woo!
<jono> :)
<jcastro> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/army-of-awesome
<jcastro> hah, pretty clever idea
<duanedesign> jcastro: that is a neat idea
<jcastro> OMG 30 minutes until openweek!
<jcastro> dholbach: sorry I was on a call and I accidentally closed the window, you wanted something?
<jcastro> oh, a hug? sure!
 * jcastro hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> haha
 * dholbach hugs jcastro back :)
<paultag> dholbach, I had something to tell you from when you pung me a few days back
<paultag> let me check logs. Shucks.
<dholbach> paultag, did you get in touch with IS back then about automating the team-council-members subscribers?
<dholbach> I think we had some kind of discussion back then, but I can't remember what the outcome was
<paultag> Oh yes, yes yes yes -- I never was in touch with IS -- I made that LP group ( which ended up just being duplicate work, since you had already done this ), and I thought the ML was moving to lists.launchpad
<paultag> dholbach, I can't remember either, I thought it was moving to lists.launchpad, but I'm not sure
<dholbach> paultag, was there a mailing list thread about it?
<dholbach> paultag, maybe we could reactivate that?
<paultag> dholbach, yeah, let me go through my email, see if I can find on what ML it was :)
<dholbach> thanks paultag
<paultag> sure
<paultag> dholbach, from you on Thu, May 6, 2010 ( CC'd Bacon ), sent to community-council@lists.ubuntu.com and team-council-members@lists.ubuntu.com -- Subject: team-council-members organisation
<paultag> dholbach, looks like everyone was happy to move to LP
<paultag> A whole lot of +1's on that thread
<dholbach> I still have an action item somewhere about it and remember that you started something about it :)
<paultag> dholbach, yeah, I think it should be all set by now :)
<dholbach> ok good
<paultag> dholbach, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-council-teams <-- looks good
<dholbach> and it has a mailing list
<paultag> yessir
<paultag> And on that fantastic note, I'm off to snag a Coffee :)
 * dholbach goes and mentions the start of UOW in a few channels :)
<jcastro> jono: 10 minutes!
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jcastro> the bot should have pinged you by now
<jono> jcastro, nope
<jcastro> ok, I'll handle the bot then when we get to Q+A
<jcastro> I am in a def leppard mood so that's how I'm rolling today
 * jcastro is excited this morning
<jono> jcastro, you will paste the questions?
<jcastro> the bot does
<jcastro> it's clever, he pm's me the questions and I give it commands
<jcastro> and it handles the rest
<akgraner> jono, are you logged into classroom?
<akgraner> classbot is telling me you are missing
 * akgraner thinks jono didn't read the classbot link sent to all session leaders :-P
<jono> akgraner, :)
<akgraner> jcastro, since you and jono are handling this one  - I'm going back to work on UWN - ping me if you need me
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> jono: same as always? An change from last time? Short intro, your bit about team love, then top it off with simple Q+A?
<jono> jcastro, yeah I will kick it off
<jono> thanks akgraner
<jcastro> rock
<jcastro> it will be obvious when the bot changes the entire channel
<jcastro> kim0: are cloud10 instances still available?
<kim0> jcastro: indeed AFAIK they should
<kim0> jcastro: https://10.cloud.ubuntu.com/
<jcastro> ok, I'll make sure to mention them
<jcastro> yeah I was wondering if that page will eventually say "closed, sorry you missed out!"
<kim0> jcastro: I just tried it .. and it seems it would work
<popey> if any of you have a one-liner about your maverick feedback, send it out way! @uupc on twitter/identica or podcast@ubuntu-uk.org!
<popey> we're recording tonight!
<jcastro> popey: the voicemail still work?
<popey> hope so
<popey> skype should do
<popey> tell me if it doesnt
<jcastro> ok, how long do I have?
<popey> until we record?
<popey> Mon Oct 11 15:06:32 BST 2010
<popey> 5 hours
<jcastro> ok good, so I have time
<popey> keep it under 30-60s pls :D
<jcastro> for sure
<popey> ta
<akgraner> popey - 30-60s is impossible for me :-P
<jcastro> 30-60h perhaps?
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> I probably should join some open week channels shouldnt I ;)
<akgraner> czajkowski, yep :-)
<czajkowski> we;ve been on a viking spalsh this morning
<czajkowski> just popped into a hotel for this session then we're off again
<jcastro> jono: I leave that one for you!
 * jcastro whistles
<jcastro> jono: also if I keep hogging all the answers just lmk
<jono> jcastro, no its cool thanks
<jcastro> czajkowski: 20 minute warning!
<czajkowski> jcastro: 19 more mins to get stuff done :p
<jcastro> jono: windicators for you
<jcastro> I have no idea what's goin with that
<jcastro> jono: high five
<jcastro> I like how you roll
<jcastro> we're down by about 100
<nisshh> jcastro, yep, what did you want to talk to me about?
<jcastro> jono: did we mention openweek on the facebook page?
<jcastro> nisshh: you wanted a session?
<jono> jcastro, I did
<nisshh> jcastro, no, i was just teasing dholbach' about App Week :)
<nisshh> jono, also, i have a question for you in #ubuntu-app-devel
<jcastro> nisshh: oh, weak dude, I thought you wanted to volunteer to run a session!
<nisshh> jcastro, hehe, nah, i considered it, but id prefer to just stick to App Week if i do another session, it is what i know :)
<jcastro> ok, I'll make sure to remember you then, heh
<nisshh> :)
<jono> kim0, logging in now
<kim0> jono: mumble ?
<jono> kim0, skype
<czajkowski>  done
<czajkowski> finished early and all
 * akgraner adds nisshh to my notes for next app dev week
<nisshh> akgraner, no garuantee's but i enjoyed the last session i gave, so it's a probably :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, Riddell said he is good to go...
<jcastro> rock
<jcastro> kubuntu people never need supervision, they are always early and prepared
<dholbach> finally...all work items done
<dholbach> well, some postponed and to be picked up in natty :-D
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> dholbach: hey
<jcastro> for tomorrow let's catch up on specs
<dholbach> jcastro, sure
<jcastro> I would like to get our stuff straight before we get told we're behind on wednesday. :p
<dholbach> jcastro, just ping me when you're up
<jcastro> sure
<dholbach> I'll be gone today after my call with Mr Metal :)
<jcastro> akgraner: when are you lunching? you can go now if you want, I'm sandwiching for lunch so I can watch the classroom
<akgraner> jcastro, awesome thanks :-)  probably wouldn't have thought about lunch if you hadn't said anything   -DOH
<akgraner> bbiab
<jcastro> I know
<jcastro> I even started early today to get ahead
<jcastro> mistake, hah
<scott-work> listening to the album now jono, 1/2 way through and it sounds good \m/
<czajkowski> akgraner: get the photos you needed? more were added today by members
<jcastro> <-- lunching, bbi10
<jussi> is it just me or does the design blog not work properly in chromium?
<jono> scott-work, awesome :-)
<dholbach> jono, mumble?
<jono> we also have #severedfifth
<jono> dholbach, yep, just finished with kim0
<dholbach> rock and roll
<jono> dholbach, lets do skype
<dholbach> urgh, ok :)
 * dholbach boots skype
<dholbach> jono, alright, just call whenever
<jono> cheers dholbach
<akgraner> czajkowski, I sent them the link - I hope they pulled a couple
<czajkowski> coolio
<akgraner> but I won't know what they used until I see Issue 7 at UDS
<czajkowski> :)
<akgraner> Chris Kenyon is the interviewee...
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> I haz a new motherboard and my laptop back
<nigelb> Back to Ubuntu development then.
<pleia2> yay :)
<nigelb> pleia2: so happy to have it back :)
 * dholbach will call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow again! :)
<nhandler> Take care dholbach
<dholbach> bye nhandler
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<dholbach> bye nigelb
<jcastro> akgraner: ok that's mostly one day down
<jcastro> high five
<akgraner> woo hoo!!!
<akgraner> reminder email ok does something else need to be included?
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> I look forward to your spam
<nigelb> \o/
<jcastro> :)
<akgraner> hehe :-)
<Technoviking> nhandler: done changing the rss feed of the fridge on the forums, need to get someone from Canonical IS to restart the webserver to sync data
<nhandler> You rock Technoviking
<jcastro> Technoviking: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581079
<jcastro> can you edit my title to make sense for this week?
<jcastro> I've updated the post
<Technoviking> jcastro: no problem, will stick it also
<jcastro> it's stuck already
<Technoviking> jcastro: forums slow, newbie zerg rush
<jcastro> forums ... slow ... losing .... conciousness .... *plunk*
<akgraner> Thanks Technoviking for all your help!  nhandler thanks for taking care of that step...
<Technoviking> jcastro: Ubuntu OpenWeek Oct 11-15, Instructors needed. Sound ok
<czajkowski> launchpad needs a kicking it's being sooooooooooo sllllllllllowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<nhandler> You're welcome Technoviking
<nhandler> errr akgraner ;)
<jcastro> Technoviking: no, it's happening now
<jcastro> you can drop the instructors part
<jcastro> the needed part was for the past two weeks
<jcastro> which unfortunately didn't snag any instructors but it was probably good advertising
<akgraner> jono, what do you need from the news team for the Ubuntu Facebook account  - anything?
<Technoviking> czajkowski: the hamster are running as fast as they can
<jono> akgraner, nothing :)
<czajkowski> Technoviking: clearly more carrots need to be dangled in front of them
<akgraner> jono, great just trying to dot all the i's and cross the t's
<Technoviking> Ubuntu Hamster  for for Beer and Metal
<czajkowski> beer and cake works wonders as a dangling carrot!
<akgraner> jono can you do a metal version of "gotta fo the cooking by the book"?
<akgraner> do even
<Technoviking> Heard a metal cover of Billy Ray Cyrus "Achy Breaky Heart: this weekend, was actually quite awesome
<jono> akgraner, haha, that would be comedy :)
<jcastro> czajkowski: at least lp isn't logging us out anymore
<czajkowski> jcastro: there is that....
<czajkowski> jcastro: lesser of two evils I think at this stage.
<akgraner> My life needs to be a sitcom - my daughter just called me from school - the locker rooms are on fire
<nigelb> akgraner: what the.....
<akgraner> I know right
<nigelb> akgraner: are both of them okay?
<akgraner> my son is at a different school and he called and has to stay after school for band practice - but yeah she's ok - sitting outside - but wanted to let me know so if I saw something on the news I wouldn't freak
<nigelb> heh, how considerate
<nigelb> I bet you're freaking now
<akgraner> yeah - that's really why she called  :-/
<nigelb> haha, I knew it!
<akgraner> to freak me out while telling me she didn't want me to freak out
<nigelb> LOL
<nigelb> JFo: you've taught the graner kids well :P
<nigelb> JFo: also, penny hasn't listened to the cake song!
 * nigelb has turned evil thanks to JFo 
<czajkowski> STOP THE CAKE SONG!
<jcastro> jono: we still on in ~7
<jono> jcastro, sounds good
<nigelb> czajkowski: haha
<akgraner> czajkowski, hehe
<nigelb> jono: still remember the cake song? :p
<akgraner> insert random yeah's and what's
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lqfQi7146U
 * nigelb runs from czajkowski 
<jono> seriously folks, the cake song is old
<jono> it was funny, now it isnt :)
<jono> lets move on to the next meme
<nigelb> so he says
<jcastro> the cake is a lie
<nigelb> +1
<nigelb> jcastro: uless you've heard the cake song :D
<jono> :)
 * czajkowski hands jono back his rattler
 * nigelb didn't know jono had a rattler
<jono> what is a rattler?
<czajkowski> paultag: ping
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/coZgIY || Things to work on (in order): Running OpenWeek, LoCo Day, UDS Prep (blueprints) || JFo's short acting career: http://goo.gl/YVUO
<jcastro> I suppose removing release parties from the topic is appropriate
<czajkowski> jono: http://www.sz-wholesale.com/uploadFiles/upimg8/Baby-Rattle-40248.JPG  :)
<nigelb> jcastro: loco day after uds prep
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/coZgIY || Things to work on (in order): Running OpenWeek, UDS Prep (blueprints), LoCo Day || JFo's short acting career: http://goo.gl/YVUO
 * czajkowski has had way too much coke today 
<jcastro> nigelb: specs should be close to done!
<nigelb> jc	thanks
<nigelb> jcastro: thanks :)
<jcastro> since I've bumped it twice we should take a moment to poke fun at JFo
<nigelb> czajkowski: hahahaha
<jcastro> (just sayin)
 * czajkowski hugs jono ...
<jono> lol
<jono> not sure if I need a rattle when I comment on a joke that has lived waaaaaay past it's shelf life
<jono> :-)
<nigelb> jcastro: A moment of silence for JFo's short acting career :p
<jono> the cake song had it's day, now let's move on
<jono> :)
<nigelb> so did the double rainbow dude
<nigelb> but its still funny
<jcastro> yeah, there's entirely new free CC licensed albums of a certain genre we can make fun of instead
<jono> lol
<jcastro> jono: I'm all set, skype or mumbles?
<jono> jcastro, hang on a sec
<jono> just wrapping something
<jcastro> no worries
<nigelb> jcastro: that album almost made me deaf in the morning
<jcastro> you're not playing it loud enough then
<jono> nigelb, haha
<nigelb> I jumped out of my seat and my colleagued looked at me in surpise
<nigelb> headset will full volume on an album jono played in isn't a good idea :p
<jcastro> you need speakers
<jcastro> what good is metal if you can't make other people listen to it?
<jcastro> just ask my neighbors. :p
<nigelb> haha
<jono> jcastro, sorry, won't be long
<jcastro> one sec
<jcastro> I can hear you
<jono> np
<jono> well
<jono> p
<jono> but I am sure you will fix it :)
<jono> lol
<paultag> czajkowski, pong
<Pendulum> hiya
<paultag> jcastro, we should make an Ubuntu Hackers cover band. Just get like 8 of us and cover 9-10 albums
<paultag> That's like 40 tracks to lay down
<paultag> just download the track in progress, lay down a track and send it back
<jcastro> maco: don't forget to use apt.ubuntu.com links pls.
<jcastro> paultag: Put me in for metallica covers
<paultag> jcastro, I mean, if you're serious about it, I'll totally start looking into making the babies
<highvoltage> I would like to do an acoustic cover of Weebls Stuff Narwhals Lady gaga style.
<paultag> jcastro, I've just started doing ubuntu studio stuff, seems like a cool side project
<maco> jcastro: i dont even know what apt.ubuntu.com is
<jcastro> maco: learn something new every day!
<maco> jcastro: apt.ubuntu.com appears to be a webpage made of solid white. how is that useful?
<highvoltage> maco: it's an app. you can use your laptop as a flashlight.
<paultag>  +1
<jcastro> maco: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/packagename
<jcastro> put a packagename in there
<jcastro> like http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/banshee
<AlanBell> ah, it just redirects to apt:$foo
<paultag> +1
<paultag> killer
<highvoltage> jcastro: I did. It says "Internet Explorer has encountered a general protection error OXE2F106 and will be shut down, we apologize for the inconvenience"
<paultag> haahahahahahaha
<jcastro> highvoltage: for real?
<jcastro> awesome.
<paultag> that kicks ass
<highvoltage> no, I'm just smack talking because I've been working too much :(
<paultag> Want our software? Die, IE, die!
<jcastro> highvoltage: actually it will fallback gracefully at some point once aq fixes it
<paultag> Christ, what am I doing on IRC. I need a shower
<paultag> Later guys
<AlanBell> highvoltage: I for one am going to start tweeting apt.ubuntu.com urls then :)
<highvoltage> AlanBell: rofl
<jcastro> apt.ubuntu.com is apt:// evolved
<jcastro> TELL A FRIEND
<highvoltage> is there a howto on how I could run my own apt server?
<AlanBell> http://wiki.debian.org/HowToSetupADebianRepository
<highvoltage> AlanBell: it doesn't explain that in that page
<JanC> highvoltage: it would be easy to write a webapp like that yourself, just make it return something like "Refresh: 5; url=apt://banshee" in the headers of the page you return
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-12
<highvoltage> JanC: aah, I assumed it got rid of apt:// URLs entirely
<JanC> special-casing a http: URL in all browsers would be an ugly hack?  ;)
<jcastro> maco:
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6200/visio-files-in-ubuntu/6204#6204
<jcastro> add the information to your answer, not the comment
<jcastro> consider comments throw away
<maco> ok
<jcastro> maco: woooooooooooooo, luke is around
<maco> yeah i know
<maco> he responded to my pm
<maco> also, i just hit enough rep points to start editing too
<jcastro> yup yup
<jcastro> I need help tagging and formatting mostly
<jcastro> basically, a flood of new people who are confused
<jcastro> also you need to vote more on people who are doing the Right Thing
<jcastro> you get 30 a day, make em count!
<nhandler> jcastro: Is there a way to make askubuntu.com only show questions without answers?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> top bar, on the right
<jcastro> unanswered questions
<jcastro> look on askubuntu.com/faq at the bottom for ninja searching options
<nhandler> jcastro: Thanks. I completely missed that. I was looking lower down.
<jcastro> unanswered questions ftw
<jcastro> nhandler: I recommend going for unanswered, sorted by # of votes
<jcastro> that will get you the highest quality unanswered questions
<nhandler> jcastro: That is what I planned on doing ;)
<jcastro> nhandler: the problem is some people haven't figured out how to accept answers yet
<jcastro> so the questions might have good answers already
<jcastro> the questioner just hasn't checked the box yet
<jcastro> (the site will remind them to accept answers when they return)
<JanC> for those who can edit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6229/is-there-wine-for-mac --> this title is confusing (there is a "wine for mac"--to run windows software on mac--but that's not what is wanted)
<jcastro> I can edit
<JanC> I can (re)tag, but not edit yet  ;)
<jcastro> it can be frustrating in the beginning
<jcastro> but it does keep the junk out
<nhandler> jcastro: I'm not so sure. I'm seeing a lot of posts by some guy named Jorge Castro. I think he might be a troll ;)
<jcastro> I am being brutal
<jcastro> I am totally quality driven, dotting ever i, crossing every t, etc.
<nhandler> jcastro: You are doing a great job. Just stop stealing my questions ;)
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> nhandler: dibs on the chrome question
<nhandler> jcastro: Bleh, I can only post one hyperlink :(
<nhandler> jcastro: Will I get in trouble for evading the check by putting the links in code tags?
<jcastro> nhandler: I'll fix you up
<nhandler> jcastro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5791/webmin-seem-to-think-apache-isnt-started-when-it-really-is-in-10-10-how-do-i-fi
<nhandler> Thanks a lot
<JanC> webmin...
<jcastro> indeed
<nhandler> jcastro: Thanks. I think the 1up boosted my rep enough to not have that limit
<jcastro> nhandler: when you get the rep to vote, concentrate on people who are being thorough and friendly
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/users/570/andrewsomething
<jcastro> he's got it going on with the easy to use answers ^^
<jcastro> the trick is to consolidate the quick off-the-hip answers into one mega answer with all the goodies
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6253/whats-the-difference-between-google-chrome-and-or-chromium-what-are-the-advanta
<jcastro> for example. :D
<nhandler> jcastro: Yep. It is more like a FAQ style site. All of the good stuff in one easy to follow place
<jcastro> yup
<jcastro> new users go for speed "omg need the crack"
<jcastro> but the way to do it is a nice long detailed answer
<jcastro> to earn the rep while you sleep
<jcastro> established SE sites get like 90%+ of their traffic from google, not the scrolling questions on the front page
<jcastro> nhandler: nice job on the attribution
<nhandler> jcastro: Thanks. That is one thing that I have learned from packaging, attributions made the original contributor feel good, and are also a good way to prevent problems down the road
<jcastro> now that the forums are cc-wiki and so is this the opportunities to get better support for users is basically open ended
<jcastro> nhandler: dang format man
<jcastro> let me fix that one
 * nhandler hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> how's that?
<nhandler> jcastro: Much better. So is current practice to put file paths in code tags?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> so people can paste the right file
<jcastro> there's a formatting thing somewhere on meta.askubuntu.com
<jcastro> I've edited the question to make more sense too
<nhandler> jcastro: I'll look up some of the docs when I get some more time. I was just trying out the site as I haven't really paid much attention to it (gave it a brief try in private beta, but there weren't many people using it)
<jcastro> yeah no worries
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> I made a video
<nhandler> jcastro: I saw some video mentioned about how to use the site. Is that yours?
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/ubuntudevelopers#p/a/u/0/rDMsQNAl90Y
<jcastro> yup
<nhandler> :)
<paultag> doctormo, prod
<paultag> doctormo, I've been informed by the ubuntu studio folks you might need help with wizardpen
<paultag> doctormo, I'm here to offer any help you need :)
<nigelb> morning folks
<paultag> morning nigelb
<nigelb> heya paultag
<paultag> nigelb, how's things?
<nigelb> paultag: going good!
<nigelb> paultag: how about you?
<paultag> installing 10.10 UNR
<paultag> erm
<paultag> hold that
<paultag> trying to install*, looks like I might have  abug
<paultag> this displeases me
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> yup
<paultag> keyboard is dead, reisub fails
<paultag> fun!
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> Well, look who's sticking with Debian :)
<paultag> <-- This guy
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> jcastro: ubuntu baby strollers - dang!
<nigelb> hrm, where is everyone today
<duanedesign> hello all
<nigelb> morning duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> nigelb! :)
<nigelb> I wonder if all the horsemen are on a holiday today
<duanedesign> nigelb: columbus day is this week
<duanedesign> ahh we have one :) hello kim0
<kim0> howdy fellas
<duanedesign> you must have had hiccups :P
<kim0> hhehehe :D
<kim0> still remember huh
<nigelb> hey kim0 :)
<nigelb> kim0: I just said "< nigelb> I wonder if all the horsemen are on a holiday today"
<kim0> nigelb: hey there .. how are you man
<kim0> aha
<nigelb> kim0: having a crazy morning, I just hope it improves
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<kim0> ara: morning :)
<ara> morning nigelb, kim0, all!
<duanedesign> hello ara
<duanedesign> im making good progress on an app to put and view all my irssi logs in couchdb :)
<AlanBell> duanedesign: I have half an IRC client written in couchdb
<duanedesign> AlanBell: oh wow. What is it written in?
<AlanBell> the plan was to do a server side thing that connects to your channels and logs messages to couch (that bit works)
<AlanBell> then a quickly GUI that reads the couch database with views and such. Posting messages would be creating them in couchdb and then the server thing would post them for you
<AlanBell> all in python
<duanedesign> AlanBell: nice. I am working on the second part. A gui that reads the couch databases.
<AlanBell> cool
<nigelb> right, so team up and build one app  :)
<AlanBell> when I find the code I will stick it on launchpad somewhere
<duanedesign> AlanBell: the first part mentioned sounds like a much better implementation then what i did so far. All mine does is look in ~/irclogs/ and put those in OCuch
<duanedesign> Couch*
 * AlanBell hunts disk for a folder called cozy
<dholbach> good morning! :)
<duanedesign> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey duanedesign
<kim0> dholbach: morning man
<dholbach> heya kim0
<nigelb> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> heya JFo
<nigelb> isomnia again? :p
<JFo> hey nigelb
<JFo> yep
<nigelb> sigh, that must be painful
<JFo> yeah
 * nigelb hugs JFo 
<JFo> :)
<dholbach> hola randa
<randa> hi dholbach
<duanedesign> i liked mako's post on planet, very interesting.
<nigelb> looks like "The akgraner" is awake.  I see mails :)
<popey> The Internets Amber Graner
<nigelb> haha
 * AlanBell waves http://libertus.co.uk:8080/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/213 at akgraner
<nigelb> oh, ew
<nigelb> that needs fixing
<AlanBell> however I have no idea whether it will look like that tomorrow or with the current light theme
<AlanBell> what needs fixing nigelb?
<nigelb> its an eyesore somehow
<nigelb> or its probably just because I'm having a headache
<AlanBell> oh the dots at the top?
<AlanBell> that is an in-progress experiment which isn't going well
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> apart from that, is it better than the current wiki with the light theme enabled in preferences?
<AlanBell> and if not, what exactly do I need to change?
<AlanBell> *something* is going live tomorrow as the new default theme
<akgraner> AlanBell, looks better than it did before
<akgraner> by a mile
<AlanBell> I think a little more spacing before the headings or something might improve it
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I like the headers in Purple oops I mean aubergine and the links in orange though
<akgraner> Love it! Love it! Love it!! - did I mention I love that part
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<nigelb> czajkowski: I see you had fun at the zoo :)
<czajkowski> we had a pub quiz on Sunday see if you can do any of the questions http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~tdr/blog/?p=39
<czajkowski> nigelb: sooooo much fun
<nigelb> czajkowski: :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: is gone to the leprechaun museum and I'm back at a hotel working on UOW
<czajkowski> kim0: got a moment for a quick pm ?
<kim0> czajkowski: sure thing .. hit me
<czajkowski> I'll be nice :)
<kim0> :)
<dholbach> jcastro, did you order those "phone cushions" already?
<dholbach> jcastro, it looks like the most ridiculous thing I saw in my entire life :)
<nigelb> lol
<maco> oh oh what jcastro do now?
<jcastro> they look quite silly
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> anyone want to slide in to do an openweek session in 4 MINUTES?
<jcastro> presenter is on holiday!
<jcastro> (Don't worry, I'll extract my revenge later)
<AlanBell> topic?
<jcastro> it was supposed to be getting started in translations
<jcastro> any topic that doesn't suck will be accepted at this point
<dholbach> maybe adiroiban or henninge in #ubuntu-translations can take over?
<jcastro> I am in -translators
<jcastro> translations doesn't exist
<dholbach> ah, sorry
<nigelb> jcastro: -translators?
<jcastro> I',, on it
<jcastro> entertain the crowd pls
<czajkowski> dholbach: who do I log a bug re http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage need it to reference loco.ubuntu.com teams pages
<dholbach> czajkowski, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+filebug afaik
<czajkowski> lovely jubbly
<czajkowski> thanks
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<czajkowski> so areas to get involved in Accessibilty, cloud , Art/DEsign , documentaion, the LD, Testing, Translations,  what am I missing if you joined a team and wanted to get involved
<czajkowski> UWN
<doctormo> czajkowski: pong
<sense> good afternoon
<dholbach> james_w, I'm not sure how best to deal with crashes and locks - how would you do it?
<james_w> dholbach, I'd just remove the file existence check
<dholbach> probably best to log it and retry in the next cron run?
<james_w> it will usually remove the file, but won't stop it running if the previous run crashed
<dholbach> erm, which file existence check would you remove? on which line? :)
<james_w> the first one :-)
<james_w> so that the only thing stopping the code from running is whether it can get the lock or not
<dholbach> ah
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll play around with it a bit
<james_w> I think the second is redundant, but not really a problem
<dholbach> thanks a lot for your advice there
<dholbach> and thanks lots for your reviews
<dholbach> I hope that with 0.2.2 out it's good enough to announce and attract a few others to help out :-D
<james_w> great
<james_w> thanks for all your work on it
<dholbach> james_w, the thing I probably did best was not to get into other people's ways :-P
<dholbach> jcastro, TLE and andrejz did a great job
<jcastro> that was great
<jcastro> dholbach: I'll send david a mail so he can thank them when he gets back
<dholbach> jcastro, good idea
<jono> morning all
<jcastro> \o/
<doctormo> Ello jono
<jono> hey doctormo
<doctormo> Anyone ever used ustream before?
<doctormo> I'm getting awful results from webcamstudio+ustream
<czajkowski> jcastro: I think I need to stop having the session all typed out, it might go slower then
<jcastro> czajkowski: I've started doing just my intros predone
<czajkowski> jcastro: it helps with my typos :(
<doctormo> Hmm, I don't think the screencast idea is going to work before the session starts :-( tech isn't good enough.
<doctormo> But maybe next time jono? Is there any issue with having a screencast in an open week class?
<dholbach> ok my friends, I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> \o/ screencasts
<popey> also \o/ dholbach
 * dholbach hugs popey
<czajkowski> dholbach: toodles
<dholbach> bye czajkowski :)
<akgraner> highvoltage, did you say you would be able to do the Edubuntu Session on Thursday?
<jcastro> jono: did you mention the cloud10 free cloud offer on the facebook group?
<jcastro> kim0: grab your mail client!
<jono> jcastro, not yet
<jcastro> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Marketing_press_publications
<jcastro> jono: the cloud 10 thing needs some juice, when you've got time we need a mention on there
<jono> going so now
<jcastro> something like "Sysadmins, give us an hour to show you how great ubuntu-server is on EC2, and it's on us!"
<jcastro> or something
<jcastro> kim0: I've mentioned it to linuxjournal since I know them already
<jcastro> kim0: chasing down contacts of those magazines that have an online presence might be useful
<akgraner> jcastro, LinuxPro just launched an admin magazine
<jcastro> perfect
<akgraner> well linux new media
<jcastro> well, this isn't suited for print since it's only for a limited time
<jcastro> but we can certainly track down the editor/journals
<jcastro> I'm sure they tweet
<jcastro> and can try it
<jcastro> and then write the dead tree about their experience later
<kim0> jcastro: ah!
<jcastro> http://twitter.com/#!/castrojo/status/27156202315
<jcastro> kim0: ^^ targetting upstreams that care about this kind of stuff
<doctormo> jcastro: When you can get every ubuntu member a free cloud, we'll talk :-P
<jcastro> we do
<jcastro> we give you 2gb!
<nigelb> jcastro: +1 there :p
<doctormo> jcastro: Does it run apache? I need to run a full LAMP and LDAP service for all my evil minions to organise.
<jcastro> no, but we'll give you a free hour of full blown LAMP if you want
<jcastro> after that it's on you
<doctormo> (unless you mean UbuntuOne, which isn't cloud, it's just online storage, definition is important)
<nigelb> jcastro: is there a date limit on the 1 hour thing?
<jcastro> first come first serve
<nigelb> jcastro: oh, ok
<doctormo> I really should upgrade to 10.10, any issues with nvidia?
<sense> doctormo: Not here
<doctormo> I'm bored again, what is it with the summer in Ubuntu that has made it so uninspiring.
<jcastro> kim0: do we have a general "cloud" twitter account
<kim0> jcastro: yes ubuntucloud
<kim0> I can post to it
<jcastro> http://www.serverwatch.com/trends/article.php/3907901/10-Things-to-Know-About-Maverick-Meerkat.htm
<jcastro> follow that dude
<jcastro> and retweet him
<jcastro> since he mentions the cloud thign
<nigelb> jcastro: I agree with him, 10 hours would have been more appropriate :p
 * nigelb hides
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> i totally wasn't paying attention on sunday
<jcastro> did we hit the trending topic on twitter?
<nigelb> jcastro: sadly, no
<nigelb> not worldwide at least
<nigelb> not sure about individual countries
<doctormo> jcastro, jono: You guys are twitter babes, could you twit twoo about the ubuntu artists group (if not already)?
<jcastro> where's the reference?
<jcastro> something to retweet or what? linky?
<jono> jcastro, summit is still an hour off
<jono> when will that be fixed?
<jcastro> when it gets committed next
<jcastro> along with the other stuff I mailed you about today
<jcastro> sorry, not committed, deployed.
<jcastro> jono: we talked a bunch about summit today now that the distro is out of the way we should be sorted soon
<jono> jcastro, thanks
<doctormo> jcastro: http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com
<doctormo> jcastro: I don't tweet, so nothing to retweet, sorry.
<jcastro> what do you mean you don't tweet?
<jcastro> be heard!
<doctormo> I don't like twitter and not enough people use identica, so I reserve not to engage.
<paultag> doctormo, Oh there you are
<paultag> doctormo, did you get my message last night?
<doctormo> paultag: no, hmm, how can I help?
<paultag> doctormo, scott-work here mentioned that I might help you get wizardpen into the repos
<paultag> <paultag> doctormo, prod
<paultag> <paultag> doctormo, I've been informed by the ubuntu studio folks you might need help with wizardpen
<paultag> <paultag> doctormo, I'm here to offer any help you need :)
<doctormo> paultag: Help, the problem is that it doesn't work in Maverick, only in Lucid.
<doctormo> We're boned.
<paultag> doctormo, what did you do?
<doctormo> Nothing, that's why it doesn't work. Maverick has a new Xorg.
<paultag> doctormo, what's stopping an upgrade to the new bindings?
<doctormo> paultag: No programmers, no one with a wizardpen tablet to test any random code modifications.
<paultag> hurmm.
<paultag> doctormo, well let me do my homework
<paultag> doctormo, I'll get back to you ( and hack away, and send the merge props ) if the stars align
<paultag> doctormo, thanks man. Oh, are you going to be home over thanksgiving?
<doctormo> paultag: We have a kernel driver which will apear sometime in the next few years which feeds wizardpen through wacom user space tools. That should clear things up.
<paultag> Ahha
<paultag> that would be nice.
<doctormo> But it will take a while.
<paultag> doctormo, Are you going to be home over thanksgiving?
<paultag> doctormo, I'd love to head downtown again to meet up. We're about due for a coffee / tea
<doctormo> paultag: We are! I don't think we have any plans for thanksgiving. I may end up in Vermont.
<jono> doctormo, you don't like twitter, but want us to tweet for you?
<jono> I guess there is logic buried in there somewhere :P
<paultag> doctormo, awesome. I might be in either VT or NH as well as MA, I have no idea. I'll let you know when I know. I'll be back for about a week or so, so it should not be too too hard
<doctormo> jono: I don't have time to build a community of contacts, where as you guys already have them built.
<doctormo> 7 of 10 pages of Ubunchu chapter 07 done... hard work this one.
<jono> doctormo, why don't you have time?
<jono> you just set up a twitter account and send messages
<jono> you don't actively build thre numbers up
<jono> people just start to follow you
<doctormo> jono: I already have a twitter account, @realdoctormo
<jono> gotcha
<jcastro> wait what! You could have at least posted so I didn't have to make up my post!
<doctormo> I was ok with doing it when I had gwibber set up to post to everything at once, then I didn't need to care.
<jono> doctormo, it still does that :)
<paultag> Hey, jcastro -- The Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase -- is there a central website for it, or is just tags on other websites?
<jcastro> there's a wiki explaining where the sites are somewhere
<jcastro> probably /FreeCultureShowcase
<paultag> Yeah, I read up on that
<paultag> jcastro, if some hackers whipped up something, could it get Canonical's support?
<paultag> ( hosting, an ubuntu subdomain, etc )
<jcastro> we talked about it at UDS
<jcastro> best thing to do is put together an idea and plan
<jcastro> then post it on -ayatana and see what people say
<jcastro> then after you iterate a few times see what the design team says
<paultag> jcastro, I was thinking of trying to do it as an Ubuntu Studio thing, and if it ends up coming out OK pushing it upstream
<paultag> "upstream"
<jcastro> yeah we've had sessions at UDS on why not have a content-centric focus for the FCS
<jcastro> where we could bring in stuff from many sites
<jcastro> and it would look "edgier" and all that
<paultag> jcastro, rocken. Thanks Jorge
<jcastro> though if it ends up being another django thing that gets left unmaintained and 2 years later it becomes my problem I will hunt you down.
<paultag> jcastro, noted duly :)
<doctormo> paultag: We'll be doing a session at UDS for the freeculture showcase, we have issues to work out.
<paultag> jcastro, Good for me I don't know much django
<jcastro> oh even better, some unmaintained phpnuke
<jcastro> :p
<paultag> doctormo, Rad. I'm going to try and do it for Ubuntu Studio. It will by F/OSS, I'll help a fork if it forks for Ubuntu it's self
<paultag> be *
<doctormo> paultag: I have a django website as well as a cchost website which I've developed and played with.
<paultag> jcastro, I'll use C + CGI out of spite
<jcastro> paultag: do they still make you guys use that made up language at OSU?
<paultag> jcastro, Not a clue. I'm not at OSU
<paultag> jcastro, Cleveland, man. And we use Java / C++
<jcastro> oh right
<jcastro> Sorry, didn't mean to mix you up with haircut boy
<paultag> jcastro, haha, aye aye. I think Jacob still has to use it
 * jcastro is off to dinner, anyone have any burning issues?
<paultag> jcastro, that's a no. Run while you still can!
<doctormo> jcastro: I retweeted your twot, thanks for the support.
<doctormo> I remember for next time to pen myself and then pass on the link instead.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-13
<akgraner> finally took the time to upgrade to maverick :-)  happy dance time
<nigelb> good morning all!
<nigelb> woohoo winter has arrived :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: hello!
<duanedesign> nigelb: yes, i woke up yesterday and it was nice and cool outside. I enjoy Fall/Spring
<nigelb> heu duanedesign :)
<nigelb> woot, I have an awesome script to github today
<nhandler> nigelb: What does it do?
<nigelb> nhandler: deploys the code on our and pings the entire team of the update :)
<nhandler> nigelb: Doesn't github offer several post-commit hooks to handle the notification
<nigelb> nhandler: yes, it does
<nigelb> but the repo in question is not on gihub
<nigelb> the repo in question is on my  gitosis server at work
<nigelb> I had to sit down and plan a whole workflow, I'm just glad it came out well
<nigelb> and I found out that I can code in python :p
<duanedesign>  nigelb awesome!
<nigelb> I'll share the code today so you folks can pick at it and adopt :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: you did this for work?
<nigelb> duanedesign: yep
<duanedesign> cool
<nigelb> I just to plan to make sure it isn't hacked together  thingy
<nigelb> so, I generalized as much as I could.
<duanedesign> nigelb: do you know what the default icon set is for Maverick?
<duanedesign> trying to take my desktop back to default so i can do some screencasts
<popey> duanedesign: create a new user
 * duanedesign slaps forehead
<duanedesign> popey: thank you :)
<popey> :)
<popey> morning btw :)
<duanedesign> good morning
<doctormo> Few what a night
<doctormo> Morning popey? isn't it early there?
<doctormo> pleia2: ping
<nigelb> morning popey
<nigelb> doctormo: she's in ireland, in a more saner time zone :p
<AlanBell> doctormo: are you still up? or over here?
<doctormo> AlanBell: I'm up
<doctormo> nigelb: Ah right!
<dholbach> Good morning! :)
<dholbach> hey ara - how's life in that other part of Berlin?
<kim0> Morning o/
<dholbach> kim, صباح الخير
<dholbach> hola dpm
<kim0> dholbach: :D
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> hey kim0
<kim0> dpm: hey man
<dpm> morning everyone
 * kim0 sprinkles mornings all over the channel
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<nigelb> hey dpm
<nigelb> dpm: how was your vacation?
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<ara> morning nigelb, dpm, all
<dpm> hey ara, good morning!
<dpm> hey nigelb, apart from the OW session fiasco, very well, thanks :)
 * nigelb hugs dpm 
<nigelb> we had a session by somone and I got to entertain the crowd - its all good!
<dholbach> jono, insomnia? :)
<jono> dholbach, no, just finished working
<jono> just a final thing before I go to bed
<jono> dpm, kim0 did you mail me the stats we are going to track for the 11.04 items?
<dpm> jono, I didn't yet. I'll do it today.
<kim0> jono: same here
 * dpm hugs nigelb
<duanedesign> morning all
<dpm> morning duanedesign
<kim0> hey duanedesign morning
<jono> dpm, kim0 please update  each objective in the 11.04 plan with which stats you want to track each objective - can you get this done ready for when I wake up?
<kim0> yep will do
<jono> dholbach, also, how are you getting on with the architectural diagram for the dev process?
<jono> kim0, also, ping Marianna and get them to call the embassy :)
<kim0> indeed
<dholbach> jono, working on it and getting feedback from a few folks
<jono> dholbach, great, I am looking forward to talking it through in our team call :)
<nigelb> kim0: ah, visa problems?
<jono> kim0, I didn't get a chance to look at the CommunityReview again, I was slammed today - what do I need to unblock you?
<kim0> nigelb: they're just too slow :/
<nigelb> kim0: ah, ok :)
<dpm> jono, will do
<kim0> jono: well, mostly read the people's comments and think about whether the next step should be more talking to them, or starting to engage them and handling problems as they come (I like this one, but need a procedure). We have 8 interested people now
<jono> thanks dpm
<jono> kim0, I fear I will block you further like the useless boss I am
<jono> :)
<kim0> hehe :)
<jono> kim0, could you just go ahead and talk more with them and figure out some concrete things we should focus on
<kim0> jono: well most of them haven't really started working .. they're just interested
<kim0> jono: hey .. maybe we can have an irc session with them ?
<kim0> ask all questions we need
<kim0> and get them started ?
<jono> kim0, sounds greatr
<kim0> jono: would you like to be in that ?
<jono> kim0, I think your job here is to understand what steps we could make to make their experience easier
<jono> kim0, naaa, I trust you can do it :)
<jono> alright, I am going to bed
<jono> night all!
<dholbach> night jono
<kim0> jono: nightie
<jono> thanks dholbach, kim0!
<jono> see you soon
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<kim0> czajkowski: howdy
<czajkowski> kim0: nice wiki page :)
<kim0> cool :)
<dholbach> man, I'm so glad I was invited to "4th Annual Future of Business Jets Conference"
<dholbach> it's the most worthwhile conference
<kim0> doh ?
<kim0> dholbach: in the Jets business ?
<dholbach> kim0, I was thinking of buying a new one
<kim0> same here :)
<kim0> someone I know actually owns a private jet
<dholbach> don't we all? :)
<kim0> hehe
<nigelb> dholbach: seriously though, whats the conference about?
<dholbach> nigelb, it was a spam message
<nigelb> dholbach: ah! I did recently inherit 1 million US dollars apparently
<kim0> don't we all :D
<dholbach> nigelb, yeah, dpm and I won a few gazillions some months ago - in the same week, we must've been the luckiest guys on the internet
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> I'm now a member of the classroom management team :)
<dpm> nigelb, definitely. I've already spent mine, so be conservative with your millions. I don't have any more space to fit any other sports car in the garage now
<nigelb> dpm: heh, I decided to buy all of HP and demand that they stop making laptops :p
<dpm> nigelb, I'd recommend to buy all Ubuntu-based laptops to increase demand ! ;)
<nigelb> dpm: ahh, good point.
 * nigelb places order for 10^10 zareason laptops
 * kim0 prepares his shipping planes fleet
<nhandler> I'm going to need a new computer soon. My laptop is going to most likely die on me in a few months
<nigelb> Mine died on me and is in the process of resurrection
<duanedesign> nhandler: can you get me one too ;)
<nhandler> duanedesign: I'm not even sure how I'll afford one for me yet ;)
<kim0> money should fall from the sky
<duanedesign> where! where!  >.>   <.<
<nigelb> kim0: oh? I'm moving to egypt next month then
<kim0> why is everyone skipping the should part :)
<nigelb> haha
 * nisshh cant wait to get his hands on his new desktop machine later this month :)
 * nisshh wonder's why everypone stopped talking when he said something *facepalm*
<kim0> lol
<nigelb> Everyone's at work, that's why
<scott-work> AlanBell: i'm not sure you are necessarily responsible, but we had talked before about changes to wiki.u.c
<scott-work> AlanBell:  it's not devestating to me but i wanted to pass on that there appears not be a 'View' link anymore, which is very handy when you are subscribed to a page and get a link that takes you to a diff page
<scott-work> AlanBell: it's very convienient to be able to see the diff and then click the 'View' link to marvel at the beauty that is the wiki page ;)
<AlanBell> I agree
<nigelb> jcastro: "... JFo? whats that?
<nigelb> seen in -bugs
<nigelb> akgraner: ^^ :p
<hggdh> everybody knows JFo is a bot for kernel bugs ;-)
<akgraner> haha
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> darn it, I forgot to github that code I wrote :/
<jcastro> kim0: you and kirkland all set?
<kim0> kim0: I am
<nigelb> kim0: feel free to ping me if you have problems with classbot, etc
<kim0> jcastro: my session is in one hour huh ?
<kim0> nigelb: thanks man :)
<nigelb> Also, you may join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage to talk to us (classroom team)
<nigelb> :)
<jcastro> kim0: no I think it's in like 2
<jcastro> kim0: I just wanted to remind you in case you didn't get one of akgraner's 56 emails
<jono_> morning all
<kim0> jono_: morning
<jcastro> good mourning!
<nigelb> jcastro: 1 hour right?
<kim0> lol @ akgraner's 56 emails :D
<jono_> hey kim0
<nigelb> kim0 is after bilal
<kim0> howdy
<nigelb> hey jono_ :)
<paultag> Oh, speaking of. JFo -- are you around?
<akgraner> jcastro, I'm making your count 60 each day :-P
<kim0> nigelb: jcastro yes my session in one hour
<jono_> hey nigelb
 * jono_ makes coffee
<jono_> had about three hours of sleep :/
<kim0> wow!
<nigelb> I was about to ask you
<jcastro> kim0: oh dude right, kirkland is after you, sorry I almost doomed you
<jcastro> kim0: tweet your session right about now on your cloud account
<kim0> doing it
<nigelb> jono_: http://www.wedontsleep.org/ -> caffeine link
<akgraner> jcastro, one day you'll miss me :-P
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> I miss you every day!
<jcastro> it's your emails that I won't miss.
<jcastro> j/k
<nigelb> heh
 * jcastro hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> haha
<jcastro> akgraner: I enable the cute little reminder things in gmail and I give you a special one
<akgraner> hehe
<nisshh> jcastro, what? no special one for me!?
<sense> good afternoon
<nigelb> nisshh: start spamming jcastro with mails, he'll hug you :p
<akgraner> nisshh, you have to send him 56 emails at day to get that
<nigelb> heya sense :)
<nisshh> haha
<paultag> JFo, That bug I had with 10.04's kernel that was not also in the sister Debian kernel is fixed with 10.10. Not sure what it was or why it's fixed, but it is. I've closed my bug on the issue. Thanks for being you! :)
<sense> hi nigelb
<jcastro> good, looks like bilal is around
<jcastro> and kim0/kirkland know what to do
<jcastro> so we're lowmaintenance today akgraner
<dpm> restarting, brb
<kim0> jcastro: it's my first session .. so expect some problems :D
<nigelb> the day I decide to be there, we're low maintenance
 * kim0 hugs nigelb 
<nigelb> kim0: its all good :)
 * nigelb hugs kim0 :)
<nisshh> i swear, if i ever meet they guy who worked on the new Ubuntu font, i will hug him to bit's :)
<paultag> not bytes?
<paultag> *cheep rimshot*
<nigelb> hey there paultag :)
<paultag> morning nigelb :)
 * kim0 hopes it's not a guy to begin with
<nigelb> jcastro: heh, I like the comments on the action item :)
<nisshh> paultag, hehe, i'm not that geeky :)
<paultag> nisshh, You're on IRC. I beg to differ :)
<jono_> dholbach, jcastro, kim0, gentlemen, team call!
<jono_> let's try mumble
<nisshh> paultag, ok, you got me there :)
<paultag> nisshh, :)
<kim0> yaay
<paultag> nigelb, where's that code you said you'd published?
<paultag> nigelb, I have some time inbetween projects, I'd love to take a look through it
<nigelb> paultag: totallly forgot today :(
<paultag> nigelb, it's OK. Let me know when it's up, I'd love to review it :)
<nigelb> I was working on getting it to work all day
<paultag> nigelb, it's OK. Take your time :)
<nigelb> big gotcha - GIT_DIR environment variable
<paultag> nigelb, I'm going to work on fixing a few fluxbox bugs. I'll be "here"
<nigelb> and some gotcha on rsync
<paultag> nigelb, ahhh, yeah.
<paultag> nigelb, well get too it.
 * nigelb takes conversation to PM
<paultag> Go fur it :)
<czajkowski> does anyone now where the logs are from Open week ?
<nigelb> czajkowski: we haven't gotten around to pasting it on wiki yet
<czajkowski> aah ok
<nigelb> you can look at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> had a few people ask just wondered thanks
<nigelb> I'll take  apoke at pasting it today
<akgraner> jcastro, you have more mail :-P
 * nigelb is glad the "To: " is jcastro :)
<akgraner> nigelb, don't worry you 'll get one soon  - as soon as I add Classroom Events to the list :-)
<nigelb> doh, it hit me now :D
<akgraner> :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: neat
<akgraner> I'll move it to the wikis tomorrow  just getting it all together on the googledoc before I move it - just easier for me that way
<matti> akgraner: :)
<nigelb> akgraner: good part about inviting people to -backstage, they get pinged 5 and 10 mins before the session
<nigelb> we don't have to do it manually - not for future :)
<nigelb> s/people/session leaders/
<akgraner> nigelb, nope  - I only ping them when they are missing
<nigelb> akgraner: ah, I lilke to remind folks
<nigelb> timezones are confusing is my excuses :)
<nigelb> *excuse
<akgraner> but I do email reminders each morning to the various session  leaders, helpers, and backstage folks
<nigelb> yeah, thanks for that one :)
<dpm> ok, bye everyone, see you all tomorrow!
<nigelb> wow, I just tried the cloud
<nigelb> trying to be exact
<nigelb> it is awesome!
<scott-work> i'm fairly excited, this will be my first openweek to host a discussion :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: tried what, were
<duanedesign> scott-work: awesome
<nigelb> duanedesign: https://10.cloud.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> thank you /me looking
<duanedesign> nice
<duanedesign> nigelb: i wonder what the price comparison is for amazonEC2 and a VPS
<nigelb> duanedesign: it depends on use case
<nigelb> if you want lots of systems but nott all the time, amazon is way cheaper
<nigelb> vps is good for constant use like web servers (that's what I think)
<nigelb> feel free to prove me wrong :)
<duanedesign> :)
<nigelb> jcastro: will you be around?
<nigelb> I'm heading to bed, or at least planning to
<jcastro> I'm slammed right now
<jcastro> for what?
<nigelb> in case something goes wrong in -classroom :)
<jcastro> oh yeah
<nigelb> great, g'nite all!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<duanedesign> o/
<jcastro> <-- tacos, bbiab
<maco> jcastro: close? http://askubuntu.com/questions/6871/ubuntu-will-die-in-2017-jokes
<jcastro> maco: flag it
<maco> wish there was a way to separate "no upvoted answers" from "no answers, period"
<jcastro> there's a custom search somewhere
<jcastro> (I am slammed right now, ping me later)
<Pici> AskUbuntu.com is the same as ubuntu.stackexchange.com? (Just want a confirmation before I update the factoids)?
<maco> Pici: its the new official url for it
<maco> u.se was the beta version
<AlanBell> scott-work: I am not responsible for the wiki, I just did a bit of hacking on the theme to unbreak some bits of it
<AlanBell> newz2000 is responsible for it in #ubuntu-website and today he is picking out the bits he liked from my theme and whatever he ends up with will go live later today
<Pici> maco: good good.  I changed it before anyone answered anyway ;)
<scott-work> AlanBell: thanks for letting me know :)
<akgraner> jcastro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/UbuntuWeeks
<akgraner> I don't know where you really want this but that's where I stuck it for now :-)
<jcastro> sounds good to me
<jcastro> jono_: don't forget about me. :)
<JFo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAdaQhitdKg
<JFo> ^ Don't forget about jcastro
<Pendulum> hiya
<duanedesign> /14/5
<AlanBell> duanedesign: 2.8
<duanedesign> :D
<popey> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2010/10/13/s03e18-laughing-gas/ \o/
<paultag> nigelb, boom. In 6 hours I just wrote an XDG autostarter for Fluxbox. I'm stoked. Feel like reviewing some code?
<paultag> nigelb, there are a lot of problems with it ( I can see some bugs ), but I'd love a review on it
<jono_> doctormo, around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-14
<doctormo> Upgrade to Maverick from Lucid: Failed, after reboot all I get is a flashing screen.
<akgraner> jono_, when you get a chance I wanted to update you on the Fridge stuff
<jcastro> akgraner: did you get the new SE script I sent you?
<nhandler> jcastro: Is it the one chosen as an answer on SE?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's mostly a domain fix
<akgraner> yeppers
<jcastro> \o/
<nhandler> jcastro: Yeah, she saw it. I added it to lp:uwn
<akgraner> :-) what nhandler said
<akgraner> jcastro, it works for me too :-)
 * akgraner is loving scripts
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> I wonder if it would be cooler if we did the flair of the users instead
<jcastro> or too noisy
<nhandler> jcastro: I setup #ubuntu-stack (and am working on #ubuntu-stackexchange)
<jcastro> ON IT
<duanedesign> \]
<jcastro> cjohnston: are you HoF guy?
<nhandler> jcastro: dholbach has done most of that stuff
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> also, I love milo as much as the next guy, but he's been up there like all cycle. :)
<jono_> akgraner, can you give me a few mins and then we can have a call
<akgraner> jono_, sure whenever - just wanted to keep you in the loop
<akgraner> jcastro, I told someone  about you, "He's great ! He's like Nike  - 'Just Do It!'"
<akgraner> I like the expression - it's better to ask for forgiveness than beg for permission :-)
<doctormo> akgraner: Did you know that jcastro is the only person I follow on twitter? true story.
<jcastro> hey, you added the last part. :p
<akgraner> I know
<akgraner> that was all me there
<akgraner> that's why there was no quotes on it
<akgraner> should have clarified  - sorry
<akgraner> doctormo, :-)
<jcastro> "hey jorge said I could just do what I want so I reorganized the entire wiki one night ...."
<akgraner> hehe
<jcastro> "oh I'm sorry did I punch you in the face? You said just do it!"
<doctormo> JDI - CoC
<doctormo> paultag: Hello there are you up?
<jono_> akgraner, quick call?
<akgraner> sure
<cjohnston> jcastro: still have no code
<jcastro> I figured it out
<nigelb> morning!
<nhandler> Hey nigelb
<nigelb> hola nhandler
<paultag> doctormo, heyya
<paultag> doctormo, what's up my friend
<paultag> hey jcastro, have a second?
<paultag> jcastro, I need to whine about how much Mutter is getting in my way to someone
<nhandler> Let me pull on my shrink hat..."And how does that make you feel?" ;)
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> It can't run visual effects ( so it's using software rendering and really really slow )
<paultag> It bugs out all the time ( if I had a fullscreen'ed app ( F11) and close it, it will break Mutter ( the menus will be slid off screen )
<paultag> and I really don't want to use it
<nigelb> paultag: sudo apt-get installl kubuntu-netbook
<paultag> and I'm a pretty patient guy. It seems cool as a concept, but it's not really fully implemented, I think
<paultag> I think I'm going to install the old netbook-launcher from 10.04. That worked great, and honestly works orders of magnitude better
<jcastro> re. mutter, I know dude, I know. :(
<jcastro> I am in the same boat
<paultag> jcastro, it looked so legit when it first got mocked up
<paultag> jcastro, what happened, dude?
<jcastro> dunno, I haven't talked to an intel guy in a while
<jcastro> but don't worry, it's on my todo at UDS
<paultag> jcastro, killer, thanks man.
<JanC> I think the old netbook-launcher was removed?
<JanC> only the 2D netbook launcher still there?
<paultag> JanC, if that's the case, I'm so backporting it to my PPA
<paultag> There's no way I can stick with Mutter, it's really cutting back my work efficiency
<doctormo> Hey everyone, can I get some review of Ubunchu chapter 07? http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/ubunchu-07-ltr.pdf
<doctormo> It's awesome and is about installfests.
<doctormo> No one? jcastro, JanC, pleia2? All in bed?
<doctormo> popey or jono_: you guys would like to read manga right?
 * doctormo taps the microphone, is this thing on.
<dholbach> Good morning! :-)
<popey> morning
<dholbach> hey popey
<nigelb> morning dholbach , popey :)
<nigelb> morning dpm
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach, morning nigelb!
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dpm> hey kim0, good morning!
<kim0> dpm: morning man :)
<nigelb> kim0: heya!
<nigelb> kim0: how did the first IRC session feel?
<kim0> nigelb: howdy nigel
<kim0> it went very smooth actually
<kim0> I was thinking I'd finish in 30mins or so
<kim0> and I was glad it took me the full hour
<kim0> some people attending told me they liked it a lot
<kim0> so very cool :)
<dholbach> kim0, did you get lots of questions?
<kim0> well I guess yeah
<kim0> I answered like 8 .. and there was more
<dholbach> kim0, nice
<dholbach> hola ara!
<ara> good morning dholbach, all
<nigelb> kim0: that is awesome :)
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<kim0> hhowdy ara
<ara> morning nigelb, kim0 :)
<ara> dholbach, 0ºC already!
<dholbach> ara, I was out for a run this morning - I noticed :-P
<dholbach> ara, now let's go for the next 20 degrees down from 0°C :)
<kim0> 37ºC in Cairo
<kim0> I need to get into exporting heat business
<dpm> morning ara
<ara> morning dpm
<jussi01_> we had snow tuesday and today
<jono_> dholbach, what is the current progress on the stats?
<dholbach> jono_, I'm working on it
<jono_> I am going to bed
<jono_> night all!
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> everyone's back!
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> I wonder which server is down
<dpm> hola randa
<randa> hi dpm
<nigelb> good morning randa :)
<dholbach> hola randa
<randa> hi dholbach hi nigelb :)
<doctormo> Morning all
<Pendulum> hiya doctormo
<doctormo> Pendulum: Did you see my post last night about Ubunchu 07?
<Pendulum> doctormo: that it's almost out?
<doctormo> Pendulum: Under review, I need reviewers: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/ubunchu-07-ltr.pdf
<nigelb> doctormo: It is awesome :)
<nigelb> By the time I could say that, you got depressed and left :p
<doctormo> nigelb: No I didn't, I got itching to fix my computer and needed to reboot... which I'm still trying to do.
<doctormo> Poor computer.
<nigelb> You're still trying to reboot? :p
<jussi> ummm, where do we put community blueprints this uds? jcastro's email doesnt mention community as a category... ?
<popey> hullo doctormo
<popey> 05:38:17 < doctormo> popey or jono_: you guys would like to read manga right?
<popey> nope :)
<dpm> jussi, I think you can put them in the same categories as others. So if it's Ubuntu community-related, they'd go to ubuntutheproject-community-n-*, but I'd wait for jcastro to wake up and confirm
<jussi> dpm: ok, thanks. I just got a bit confuzzled....
<doctormo> nigelb: I'm still trying to burn a cd of 10.10 that doesn't fail.
<doctormo> popey: Thanks for mentioning me twice on your podcast, much obliged.
<doctormo> popey: Besides, you'd have a read of Ubunchu for either a) your podcast b) because it's about installfests or c) for a scooby snack.
<popey> doctormo: np :)
<nigelb> scooby snack ahaha!
<popey> Scooby snacks!
<popey> Ruh Roh!
 * doctormo gets the box and gets one and gives to popey
 * nigelb looks at doctormo with a dad face
<nigelb> *sad
 * doctormo gives nigelb a scrappy-snack
<jussi> !opsnack | doctormo
<ubot2> doctormo: Chocolate! And Raisins! And ICE CREAM! ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<nigelb> !botsnack
<ubot2> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nigelb> :)
<jussi> !helpersnack
<ubot2> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nigelb> !pmthebot | jussi
<jussi> :D
<ubot2> Factoid 'pmthebot' not found
<nigelb> :p
<nigelb> dang
<jussi> !botabuse | nigelb
<ubot2> nigelb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<nigelb> Right !
<jussi> I win...
<doctormo> jussi: Please add scooby snack to ubot2
<jussi> !search scooby
<ubot2> Found: scoobysnack-#ubuntuforums, scoobysnacks
<jussi> !scoobysnacks
<ubot2> I prefer botsnacks, but thanks for the thought.
<nigelb> jussi: A strange game. The only winning move is not to play
<jussi> doctormo: its there!
<jussi> !scoobysnack-#ubuntuforums
<ubot2> Yuck!
<jussi> heh
<nigelb> hahahaha
<doctormo> lol
<jussi> lol, I just tried to refresh (f5) irc....
 * nigelb hugs jussi 
<nigelb> jussi: I did that on code earlier today
<doctormo> Time to reboot for maverick attempt 6
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> morning duanedesign
<nigelb> glad to see you awake after sunrise
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: yeah trying to keep a little more sane hours
<duanedesign> we had an earthquake yesterday
<nigelb> whoa
<duanedesign> first earthquake i have ever been in.
<nigelb> everything all right?
<duanedesign> yes, thank you. I thinkit was small as far as earthquakes go, a 5.1
<duanedesign> totally weeird because they never happen where i live
<duanedesign> err, never happened
<nigelb> Ah
<nigelb> Isn't it the west coast where its more common?
 * nigelb thinks CA
<duanedesign> yep
<nigelb> JFo: what did you do to distract that little girl into crashing into 2 telephone poles! :p
<JFo> I didn't even know it had hapened
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> good morning btw
<JFo> sounded like my neighbor had slammed his trash can lid
<nigelb> lol
<JFo> good morning
<nigelb> you have fun neighbours
<JFo> I slept last night at the proper time! \o/
<JFo> I'm so happy
<JFo> well, this guy is usually quiet
<JFo> so I thought that was odd
<doctormo> nigelb: Installation 6 failed
<nigelb> doctormo: now you scare me
<nigelb> I was plannin on upgrading tonight
<doctormo> JFo: Our neighbours delight in frequent carnal sounds. You'd think they had a record.
<JFo> heh, when I lived in my last apartment several years ago, there was a couple upstairs that did that every morning
<doctormo> nigelb: Do you have nvidia? those evil ahem CoC off: sniveling little toads with about as much sense as a neomode worm, I am put out and offended again by their product's instability and their lack of willingness to propperly enter into the  community on terms that ensure their priducts continued healthy support.
<JFo> it was odd to be getting ready for work to a soundtrack like that
<nigelb> doctormo: I have worse.  ATI.
<nigelb> JFo: heh, I worked nights and there was a hotel next door.
<nigelb> We had one night of fun with a couple arguing in their hotel room
<doctormo> nigelb: No, ATI have a future, even if their status is grim. nvidia's future is grim even if their status is ok.
<AlanBell> JFo: nigelb: if you can't beat them, join them.
<JFo> AlanBell, :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: HAHA
<doctormo> AlanBell: Did you read the Ubunchu 07 link I posted?
<Pendulum> doctormo: I did notice one thing in Ubunchu 07 that's incorrect punctuation/format for English
<doctormo> That's what I'm looking for
<popey> url?
<AlanBell> doctormo: yeah, downloaded it, haven't read it yet
<akgraner> highvoltage, ping - will you be able to do the Ubuntu in Education session today?
<akgraner> jcastro, I need to get offline for a few changing locations - bbiab - not sure about the last session for today dinda is in Hong Kong today and can't do her session
<popey> AlanBell: where from?
<AlanBell> doctormo: s/Did you set up the PE environment/Did you set up the PXE environment/ I think
<AlanBell> http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/ubunchu-07-ltr.pdf
<AlanBell> and whut?? you can netboot windows 7?
<nigelb> akgraner: ah, so I person to hunt down today
<nigelb> duanedesign: all good for today's session?
<kim0> wow that ubunchu mag is so awesome!
<kim0> love the graphics
 * dpm lunches after having written the longest e-mail reply in months
<kim0> dpm: finger pain huh ;)
<highvoltage> akgraner: hmm, I haven't prepared anythin
<highvoltage> g
<nigelb> highvoltage: you've got close to 5 hours, can you take over? :)
<highvoltage> nigelb: so that's at 18:00 UTC right?
<duanedesign> nigelb: yep yep, thank you
<nigelb> 1700?
<nigelb> highvoltage: ^^
<nigelb> BST != UTC :D
<nigelb> duanedesign: thanks, just checking for less heartbreaks/running around later
<highvoltage> that gives me close to 4 hours then :)
<nigelb> yeah, I need to learn to add/subtract
<highvoltage> nigelb: ok, I can do it, I can't promise fireworks though :)
<nigelb> highvoltage: \o/
<nigelb> highvoltage: I'm still not sure if dinda will turn up
<nigelb> the time zone is bound to be awful, so less likely
<highvoltage> yeah it's just after lunch for me so I'll have to keep it to a small lunch :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I hope i stay awake till then
<doctormo> AlanBell: I don't think you can netboot windows 7, I think it's a plot fantasy.
<doctormo> thanks guys.
<highvoltage> you can netbook LTSP and connect to a windows 7 session at least
<dpm> kim0, rather mental pain :)
<jcastro_> akgraner: we doing our skype thing this time?
<akgraner> jcastro_, I can't not at my house at the moment :-(
<doctormo> highvoltage: You can also image machines using Linux PXE, but it's still one of those heyhoos.
<highvoltage> I don't see how that's relevant to me.
<highvoltage> (well, I've imaged lots of machines using PXE in the past, but I didn't ask anything about that :) )
<nigelb> haha, I love sabdfl's last response :p
<doctormo> nigelb: oh in the session?
<doctormo> damn
<nigelb> doctormo: yep, heh
<doctormo> nigelb: I missed it, can you put it in backroom?
<nigelb> doctormo: I shall PM
<jono> hey all
<kim0> o/
<nigelb> hey
<duanedesign> hello
<nigelb> that was one fun session
 * duanedesign nods
<doctormo> yep nigelb
<doctormo> Hey jono,
<nigelb> hats off to jorge for dealing with questions
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> that guy
<nigelb> heh
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> he's one of jono's friends or something
<nigelb> oh? /me looks at jono
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> jcastro, who is one of my friends?
<jcastro> sebsebseb
<jcastro> you know, one of your boycottnovell buddies
<nigelb> the guy who just bugged jorge for like 1 hour
<jcastro> highvoltage: thanks for your help there
<nigelb> gah, I should leave and I don't feel like it
 * nigelb feels for charlie
<highvoltage> nigelb: +1, jcastro did a really good job with those questions!
<nigelb> that guy is bugging him
<jcastro> isn't there some irc dude who can talk to him
<jcastro> oh, I know the perfect man for this
<jcastro> jussi: ping.
<nigelb> heh, I was just about to ping jussi
 * nigelb goes back home, later all!
<highvoltage> bye nigelb
<doctormo> jcastro: In what kind of a fight, he doesn't seem much of an irc fighter.
<jcastro> I just don't get his motivation
<jcastro> jono: have you accepted any more bp's?
<jcastro> the more you accept before EOD today the less work you'll have next week
<dpm> jcastro, don't teach jono managing tricks, he might end up using them against us!
<doctormo> dpm: Rememeber the motto: We ARE a herd of cats! If only we believe we can be!
<jono> jcastro, sebsebseb is not a buddy :)
<Tm_T> hi alll
<jcastro> http://blog.canonical.com/?p=446
<jcastro> I hope everyone saw mark talking about this this morning
<kim0> really cool indeed :)
<jono> dpm, wrapping a call, will be a few mins
<dpm> jono, no worries, I'm in mumble, just ping me when ready
<Technoviking> is there a way to Ubuntu StackExchange?
<dholbach> ok, I'm calling it a day
<dholbach> have a good one everyone and see you tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jono> dpm, ok, wrapped, grabbing headphones and then getting into the call
 * jono still jet lagged
<jono> no sleep last night again
<dpm> jono, ok, just (literally) give me a shout!
<jcastro> everyone is having insomnia!
<jcastro> dholbach: ^^ one more
<dholbach> jcastro, hall-of-no-sleep.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> and go to bed!
<nisshh> out of the 14 channels i am in, this is the ONLY active one and has been the only active one for the last 3 hours :)
<nisshh> that just shows how awesome you all are :)
<Technoviking> WTF! users with less than 150 reputation can't create new tags. The tag 'macbookpro' is new. Try using an existing tag instead.
<nigelb> jcastro: you want to step in to -backstage for feedback re:bot ?
<paultag> jcastro, I'm backporting netbook-launcher as we speak ( ssshhh, don't tell anyone )
<paultag> I had an off FTBFS, so who knows if I can actually do it or not
<paultag> an odd *
<dpm> ok everyone, time to call it a day. See you tomorrow!
<jcastro> akgraner: hah, jill at lunch was like "how was your date with amber this morning?"
<akgraner> haha
<nigelb> lol
<akgraner> she must have talked to Pete - he mumbled something similar
<jussi> jcastro: pong
<nigelb> ok, bed time for real!
<nigelb> later all
<akgraner> jcastro, you should have only gotten 2 emails from me this morning :-)
<akgraner> nigelb, thanks!
<jussi> jcastro: is this re: sebsebseb ?:(
<jcastro> jussi: yeah what's up with that guy
<jussi> jcastro: I dont know, but he has a record... so to speak...
<jcastro> yeah I am aware of that
<jcastro> jono: can we mumbles later today, it's nothing urgent
<jussi> jcastro: can you clarify for me? [13:06:45] <jussi> ummm, where do we put community blueprints this uds? jcastro's email doesnt mention community as a category... ?
<jcastro> depends what track it falls under
<jcastro> what's the subject?
<jussi> I want to put something into what was the community track last uds
<jussi> IRC things
<jcastro> ubuntutheproject-community-n-blah then
<jussi> ok, that helps. thanks!
<jcastro> akgraner: O M G.
<jcastro> akgraner: how long have we had GOOGLE DOCS for UBUNTU.COM domains?
<akgraner> since it's easier for me to build stuff there :-)
<jcastro> no I mean, how long has that been available
<akgraner> dunno
<jcastro> akgraner: is it possible to embed stuff in the wiki? like the calendar and or a spreadsheet?
<jcastro> || I || think we should || check it out || don't you? ||
<akgraner> hell yes
<akgraner> opps I mean yes of course
<jcastro> if we could use a real spreadsheet .... whoa
<akgraner> nods
<jcastro> bless your heart!
<AlanBell> technically anything is possible with moin wiki plugins
<akgraner> I know you can embed calendars  - but it's ugly
<akgraner> and I know you can put html code into a wiki with the right mark up
<AlanBell> no, most interesting markup gets stripped out
<AlanBell> without a suitable plugin or macro to make sure you are embedding safe stuff
<AlanBell> which I can write, but I can't deploy
 * jcastro wish we had more time to invest in our tools
<jcastro> some days, between the wiki and lp ....
<akgraner> I read about a plugin in for moinmoin when I was adding the HTML version of the logs way back when
<AlanBell> the wiki is totally fixable
<AlanBell> it is not a technical problem
<akgraner> is that something different  - remember you said it felt like cheating or something b/c I was using those tags
<AlanBell> yes akgraner that was using the HTML plugin, but it only allows certain markup like colours and fonts, it won't let you do javascript or iframes
<akgraner> ahh
<akgraner> gotcha
<AlanBell> for good reason
<AlanBell> but what you want is a plugin that doesn't just create arbitary iframes, but one that will embed a specific google doc for example
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I hate creating those table that are long with those || UGH
<AlanBell> it is only about 20 lines of python to do that (18 of which are copied from a template)
<AlanBell> the big issue for tables and embedding of spreadsheets is that my fluid width changes don't seem to have been accepted
<AlanBell> along with the aubergine headings :(
<akgraner> I am a spreadsheet junkie
<akgraner> love them
<JFo> "<akgraner> I am a spreadsheet junkie" +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++1
<akgraner> JFo, no-one poked the peanut gallery :-P
<JFo> no one needed to
<akgraner> hehe
<JFo> I smell truth from  a mile away :)
<sense> good evening
<czajkowski> aloha
<sense> hello czajkowski!
<highvoltage> ıʞsʍoʞɾɐzɔ ɐɥoʃɐ
<czajkowski> highvoltage: :D
<kim0> wow! how do you do that
<sense> Abusing unicode! :P
<kim0> indeed :)
<highvoltage> oh I just hang upside down while typing
 * kim0 ties the rope
<AlanBell> ɯʇɥ˙uʍop-ǝpısdn/ʇxǝʇ/ʇɹǝʌuoɔ/oɟuı˙ʇɐɯɹoɟǝʃıɟ˙ʍʍʍ//:dʇʇɥ oʇ ƃuıoƃ ʎɹʇ '0ɯıʞ
<kim0> w t h
 * Pici turns his monitor upside-down
<highvoltage> ɥ ʇ ʍ
<kim0> uʍop ǝpısdn ɐɯ ʞooʃ
<kim0> how do I actually type in unicode on my keyboard
<kim0> wasn't there some way to press ALT and enter numeric keycode or something
<sense> Press Ctrl+Alt+Shift+U and then type the numeral code.
<sense> then enter
<kim0> does that work on gnome-terminal ?
<sense> not sure
<sense> not in Guake
<sense> s/numer code/unicode code
<kim0> sense: can u gimme a valid code
<highvoltage> on all terminals, it should work if you press ctrl+shift+u
<highvoltage> otherwise you're just using a crappy terminal emulator :)
<kim0> ģ
<highvoltage> (it should work in all graphical applications too)
<duanedesign> highvoltage: aha, it does
<highvoltage> ✓
<sense> 20AC is the code for €
<highvoltage> pressing lift-alt + 5 should also give you that on most keyboards
<highvoltage> *left-alt
<sense> 2014 for —, 2013 for –, 2012 for ‒ and 2011 for ‑
<highvoltage> I mean, right-alt :)
<highvoltage> ¥£$€
<sense> yes
<highvoltage> (right-alt+2345)
<AlanBell> 20A8 is the new rupee ₹ which *just* made it into maverick
<sense> Alt Gr + 5 = €
<highvoltage> whoah, I'm not even using the ubuntu font in my terminal and it displays fine here
<highvoltage> cool :)
<sense> I get Rs in XChat.
<highvoltage> tomboy also shows Rs
<highvoltage> I'm using the DejaVu Sans Mono Book font in my terminal
<highvoltage> so that font seems quite up to date then :)
<AlanBell> highvoltage: that is the magic of the font server
<AlanBell> it will try very hard to find something it can display, even if it has to use a different font to do so
<sense> ₨ is still Rs with the Ubuntu font as well.
<AlanBell> yes, it is a new codepoint
<AlanBell> which isn't yet in charmap
<AlanBell> or actually I think it might be now in the upstream as of Monday when Unicode 6 got released
<sense> AlanBell: How come you have it? :)
<AlanBell> bug 655357
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655357 in gucharmap (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Charmap does not know about U+20B9 (Indian Rupee Sign) (affects: 1) (heat: 579)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655357
<sense> Ah, another code for ₹
<sense> By the way, is it ₹20.50 or 20.50₹ ?
<akgraner> I have to change from gmail to something else.  I'm trying to decide between Thunderbird or Evolution - thoughts?
<highvoltage> it's weird in canada they say $4 or 4$
<sense> akgraner: I've found Thunderbird to be more stable, cleaner and also powerful.
<akgraner> sense thanks - I am dreading setting up something new
<sense> akgraner: Thunderbird has tabs! :) And you can integrate a calendar into if you want.
<akgraner> and I really don't want to have to set them both up... (lazy uh?)
<sense> You care about your time. :)
<czajkowski> are the logs up or UOW ?
<akgraner> czajkowski, nope working on them now
<akgraner> should have all of them up soon
<czajkowski> akgraner: where is the link anways so I dont bug folks again
<czajkowski> I can F5 :)
<czajkowski> had a few emails about one of the sessions
<akgraner> ahh ok one sec let me grab the link for ya
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekMaverick
<duanedesign> sense: ₹20.50
<akgraner> I'll also link to the table as well
<sense> duanedesign: ok
<akgraner> woo hoo  now I can tell people - I have a job now :-)
<duanedesign> the design proposal for the new rupee symbol is very interesting, IMHO. http://www.idc.iitb.ac.in/events/Indian_Rupee_Symbol.pdf
<sense> Unicode symbols are quite interesting when start to become aware of the many language-specific characters that are available. E.g. 'ĳ' is one unicode character used in Dutch words, and we use ' – ' in sentences, where English uses '—'.
<akgraner> I'm working for Linux New Media starting Monday - http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/Blogs/ROSE-Blog-Rikki-s-Open-Source-Exchange/Announcing-our-new-Associate-Web-Editor
<duanedesign> akgraner: awesome
<duanedesign> congratulations \o/
<sense> akgraner: grats!
<akgraner> Thanks - I am so excited...
<sense> akgraner: The downside of all your experience is now that will never be able to say that you are 'just' a regular housewife with little computer knowledge. You're getting quite experienced with Ubuntu!
<Pendulum> sense: we kinda told her she couldn't say that anymore a while ago
<akgraner> sense - :-) yep - and I appreciate every single new thing I learn each day
<sense> learning new things is great
<akgraner> but you know there is something comforting in that 'just'
<highvoltage> jono: is this specification name right? and if so, could you approve it for the UDS-n sprint? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-project-edubuntu-n-community
<sense> I'm going offline, bye everyone!
<Technoviking> akgraner: CONGRATS!!!
<popey> congrats akgraner !
<akgraner> Technoviking, and popey thanks!
<highvoltage> akgraner: whohoo! well done :)
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks
<jcastro> <-- END O DAY - askubuntu.com time!
<akgraner> askubuntu.com is like crack to jcastro
<Pendulum> akgraner: it's not "like cracK" it is jcastro's crack
<akgraner> haha
<jcastro> pure, refined.
<jcastro> JFo: fo fo
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-15
<nigelb> morning folks
<nigelb> *yawn*
<Pendulum> hiya nigelb
<nigelb> Pendulum: heya
<nigelb> 5 am is an unholy hour to wake up :/
<duanedesign> 'lo nigelb
<Pendulum> nigelb: yes, yes it is
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> duanedesign: github'd as promised http://github.com/nigelbabu/git-repo-tools :)
<doctormo> nigelb: Nice work!
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> nice
<nigelb> akgraner: congrats! http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/Blogs/ROSE-Blog-Rikki-s-Open-Source-Exchange/Announcing-our-new-Associate-Web-Editor?blogbox
<duanedesign>  /5
<nigelb> duanedesign: 42
<duanedesign> :P
<akgraner> nigelb, thanks!
 * nigelb hugs akgraner 
<highvoltage> moo
<nhandler> Hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> hey nhandler
<nigelb> im off, later folks
<nhandler> Take care nigelb
<highvoltage> night nigelb
<ara> good morning!
<vish> popey¦ re: the youtube theme.. can i have a shot at it?
<vish> highvoltage , popey¦ is there a reason the wallpaper was used as the background?
<nigelb> morning ara, dpm
<nigelb> dpm: oooh, I didn't notice you were doing 2 sessions for UOW
<dpm> hi nigelb, yeah, I signed up for a fallback one in case I forgot the first one ;)
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<nigelb> dpm: hahah, looks lke you did forget :p
<vish> hmm, also whats up with the Ubuntu logo there.. we need a new shiny avatar for the channel ;p
<dholbach> good morning! :)
<ara> morning dholbach
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey ara, hey nigelb
<nigelb> oh, right, I need to mail translators
<nigelb> morning kim0
<kim0> nigelb: morning man
 * kim0 waves good morning to everyone
<dpm> good morning dholbach, ara and kim0!
<kim0> dpm: dholbach ara hey .. morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<nigelb> waiting for weekend :/
<kim0> hehe
<nigelb> dang, I can't find nathan's mail
<dholbach> http://xkcd.com/806/ - awesome
<nigelb> OMG, that is so real
<dpm> :)
<vish> hrm!!! » http://www.petitiononline.com/buntubug/petition.html
<AlanBell> dholbach: excellent!
<czajkowski> aloha
<kim0> hey czajkowski morning
<czajkowski> FRIDAY :D
<nigelb> heya czajkowski
<vish> jcastro¦ hmm, why is it askubuntu.com and not ask.ubuntu.com ?
<JanC> probably because it's not officially part of Ubuntu?
<vish> JanC¦ oh! dont let jcastro hear you say that ;)
<JanC> he can edit http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/434/what-is-stackexchange-is-askubuntu-officially-related-to-ubuntu-or-canonical  if he doesn't agree ;)
<akgraner> dpm, thanks - I just made the changes and resent the reminder to the session leaders for today.
<dpm> akgraner, no worries :)
 * akgraner puts a sticky note on her computer that she needs to step away from the computer after 10pm  0.o :-)
<highvoltage> vish: yes, it was just a quick hack to get rid of the orange :)
<matti> akgraner: Apologies for not starting off yet with the Ruby classes, but I am way to busy with my university work right now.
<akgraner> matti, no worries - when the time is right it will all fall into place :-)
<akgraner> but I have you on my list of people to bug, er um ask to participate in future sessions
<vish> highvoltage¦ i was just playing with youtube theming » http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot.png  ?
<vish> i still need to get the colors right.. i think
<vish> i cant see any option to change the padding thickness. :(
<matti> akgraner: *hug*
<matti> akgraner: Again, my deepest apologies.
<akgraner> matti, thanks!
<duanedesign> morning all
<highvoltage> vish: yeah the options are rather limited
<dholbach> james_w, do you see anything blocking https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dholbach/harvest/656217/+merge/37935 to go in?
<dholbach> james_w, I think I waited long enough now and will just merge it and ask him to file a bug if he accepts a different behaviour
<dholbach> so we can get a release out :)
<dholbach> but first I'll go for lunch now - let me know what you think :)
<james_w> dholbach, I don't see why it shouldn't be merged
<dholbach> ok, thanks
 * dholbach hugs james_w
 * AlanBell just introduced -uk to the cake song
 * Pendulum is still avoiding the cake song :)
<JFo> great work AlanBell :)
<sense> good afternoon
 * vish tried to trick Pendulum … darn it, dint work! :(
<vish> I think someone needs to play that song everyday from the room next to Pendulum's at the UDS! then she cant avoid it.. ;p
<czajkowski> eh no
<sense> vish: There will be other people there as well, other people who also have ears and hearts.
<vish> sense¦ perfect! spreading the JFo joy more! :-D
<vish> or evil.. whichever..
<JFo> I have the mp3 of it
<doctormo> Wow!
<doctormo> finally back on IRC
<doctormo> Who knew a service called "telepathy" used by a program called "empathy" which all claims to be xdg compilent would store it's account information in ~/.mission-control
 * doctormo rolls his eyes at how daft that is.
<vish> doctormo¦ hah! you are not alone!  when i was reinstalling i thought that was from ground control!
<doctormo> vish: Do you know who I can go moan at to help me with this rotten computer? I'm stuck at 800x600 and it's annoying the hell out of me.
<vish> doctormo¦ tried  #ubuntu-x  ?
<doctormo> thanks vish, trying there now /
<jcastro> JFo: your mail doesn't indicate where the wiki page is, what equipment we should bring, etc.
<JFo> that is what I am asking for.... who is bringing what
<JFo> I have a list of things Pete, Jono and I are bringing
<JFo> I just want to see what everyone else will have
<JFo> so I can add it to the list
<JFo> jcastro, I didn't mean for it to sound like people should bring things
<JFo> just want to see what they plan to bring
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> well, what do you need?
<JFo> nothing really, we are pretty much taking care of everything, but if people want to bring their instruments...
<jcastro> it's times like this when I wish I owned a bassoon
<JFo> unless someone has Mic cables about 25 feet long
<JFo> that is cool
<JFo> dude, a bassoon would be cool
<JFo> I'd try my hand at clarinet
<JFo> and we could have the all-star big band
<doctormo> JFo: what are you setting up?
<JFo> doctormo, All Star Jam
<doctormo> ah, all-stars
<JFo> yeah :)
<jcastro> JFo: "Dan, come up here, and bring your knife."
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> JFo: sorry, I am all about deadwood lately
<JFo> it's cool. It was a great show
<jcastro> JFo: just what my sailor mouth needs
<JFo> jcastro, they were very eloquent in their use of swearing
<jcastro> they average an F bomb ever 1.58 minutes or something according to imdb.
<jcastro> that seems like a conservative measurement
<JFo> yep
<JFo> very
<akgraner> JFo, if you want a basson - I am sure Deanna would let us borrow one
<akgraner> I want to borrow the gong
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> do you have a tuba?
<JFo> ooh, I bet she wouldn't let the gong go
<jcastro> I play a tuba (seriously)
<akgraner> he knows where to get one
<jcastro> oh man, if we have a gong
<JFo> I do indeed
<jcastro> for lightning talks
<JFo> heh
<akgraner> JFo, with a big enough deposit she will
<JFo> akgraner, well of course
<JFo> but who is funding the deposit?
<JFo> not I
<akgraner> hmmm not me
<jcastro> so, pete
<JFo> he won't go for that
<JFo> I guarrantee
<akgraner> jcastro, rackspace has a gong - ask rick clark to bring it
<JFo> that would be a pain to try and get on a plane
<akgraner> it's rackspace can't that ship it - just Austin to Orlando
<JFo> "If the pilot does a bad job, he gets gonged"
<JFo> true
<JFo> nice sentence btw akgraner :)
<akgraner> JFo, BLAH - I gave up trying to have perfect IRC sentences - I can't even have them in a conversation in person my less when I type
<akgraner> see
<JFo> lol
<akgraner> s/my/much
<akgraner> Time to gwibber all about Open Week Day 5  - woo hoo
<doctormo> akgraner: Congratutions on another awesome week.
<doctormo> Congratulations*
<akgraner> doctormo, I'll send you a copy of my poster when i get it finished - thanks for your time! :-)
<akgraner> inkscape IS my friend
<doctormo> akgraner: You did a poster? :-)
<akgraner> I am working on it - :-) (For the Goat Festival)
<jcastro> akgraner: hi2u
<jcastro> akgraner: can you intro OW? I have a call with the lovely daviey
<akgraner> sure
<kim0> jcastro: ready for the call with daviey
<jcastro> yep
<kim0> jono: morning
<jono> hey kim0
<jcastro> where did this week go
<jcastro> akgraner: congrats btw
<akgraner> jcastro, thanks!
<jcastro> I blogged about it, bless your heart
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, you're awesome!
<JFo> lol
<jcastro> kim0: fyi this is what I ended up with http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001GXLDMO/ref=oss_product
 * kim0 looking
<kim0> jcastro: cool .. you hook that to eSata right
<kim0> and it seems to have a built in raid controller
<jcastro> yeah when it gets here
<jcastro> yeah but people are telling me to just run it in nonraid mode and use mdadm
<kim0> 4x2TB disks huh
<kim0> indeed
<jcastro> yeah, except the drives don't get here until monday
<jcastro> so I will have an empty box delivered today
<kim0> any kind of builtin ups or something
<jcastro> no just a PS
<kim0> jcastro: people telling you to use mdadm to avoid proprietary raid cards writing weird format crap to your disks, right ?
<jcastro> yeah
<kim0> and your data would be locked in that box forever
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> You might even feel cool enough to format the whole thing in btrfs
<jcastro> I was mulling a drobo since it's all automatic but the linuxjournal guys (and popey) told me the things are horribly slow
<kim0> what kinda computer will be driving this baby
<pleia2> yeah, they are :\
<jcastro> I will be using ext4 on 10.04LTS for my server until it dies
<kim0> that's probably the safest choice
<popey> i am mulling over a low power acer aspire revo (which has esata) and an external sata enclosure
<kim0> what about an ASrock
<popey> (to replace the drobo)
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/-/dp/B001H54JXG that kind of thing
<jcastro> popey: that's basically what I got
<jcastro> one black box, JBOD it.
<popey> tempted to use freenas or similar, on USB sticks, mirrored
<popey> jcastro: what do you run on it?
<jcastro> ubuntu server, what else?
<popey> heh
<kim0> If I wouldn't be running linux .. I'd actually be tempted to run zfs
<dholbach> ok my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<kim0> dholbach: o/
<dholbach> see you all next week
 * dholbach hugs you all
<kim0> akgraner: are we sending that uow survey to attendees as well ?
<akgraner> I have no way of sending to *all* attendees
<kim0> awk magic to irclogs.ubuntu.com ? :D
<akgraner> I am posting it to ubuntu-news later today on a post
<kim0> get a list of nicks .. get emails from LP .. spam the world ;)
<vish> jcastro , popey¦ what do you think of theme-ing  the youtube channels like this » http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot.png ?
<akgraner> kim0, if you have that much time have at it :-P
<kim0> akgraner: I could really do it
<kim0> wouldn't take that much time
<kim0> 20mins or so
<akgraner> awesome!
<popey> nice
<akgraner> go for it after the last session today then
<kim0> I wonder if LP would let me get a person's email ?
<akgraner> then at UDS show me how you did it
<akgraner> not if it is blocked
<popey> kim0: yes, if they let you
<akgraner> you can only get the public ones
<kim0> is the default open ?
<popey> dont think so
<popey> many people dont show theirs
<popey> but there is a "contact this user" button
<kim0> then we're kinda doomed
<vish> popey¦ cool! i need access :)
<popey> if they're members though, you can get it
<akgraner> but you can only send 3 people in 24 hours
<popey> their launchpad ID @ubuntu.com :)
<akgraner> after that LP locks you out
<akgraner> ask me how I know
<JFo> heh
<kim0> akgraner: if you just get the irc nick .. is that useful ?
<popey> sending JFo some viagra spam again akgraner ?
<kim0> hehe
<akgraner> and I filled a bug - it got closed then I reopened it and went round and round about it
<popey> of course if someone hides their address one should respect that
<akgraner> kim0 I don't like pm'ing people I don't know personally
<kim0> I don't know how to get around the LP limitations
<akgraner> I wasn't asking to get their addresses  - I was just asking to email more than 3 people in a day
<popey> hmm, should do a referral scheme
<popey> get people to refer other people to do the survey
<popey> and reward people who refer most
<popey> i.e. get other people to do the spamming for you :D
 * kim0 afk
<akgraner> popey, if you make that happen please do :-)
<popey> heh
<akgraner> ok just tweeted, dented, and FB'd the survey - can you all pass only the word
<popey> tbh I didn't even know there was a survey going on
<popey> so there is a bit of marketing fail there :)
<akgraner> dpm, ScottL logs for your sessions are up links are on the following pages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekMaverick/  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<dpm> \o/ thanks akgraner!
<jcastro> < charlie-tca> sebsebseb: missed you last session
<jcastro> hah
<nigelb> jcastro: strange
<nigelb> I just talked to somone who's pissed at that guy
<nigelb> well, not so strange apparently
<jcastro> nigelb: I think he was joking
<popey> nigelb: how so?
<nigelb> jcastro: dang, I read that as "missed your session" as a kick in his shin
<nigelb> popey: far too many people pissed at him :/
<popey> heh
<popey> he's young
<popey> it happens
 * nigelb isn't glad about what he did during Xubuntu session
<nigelb> If it wasn't when I was packing up to go home, I would have talked to irc council
<pleia2> akgraner: fwiw, the ubuntuclassroom twitter account tweets sessions, might save you some effort to retweet them :)
<akgraner> jcastro, will you be around for a few?  I need to run to my moms house right quick
<nigelb> akgraner: I will be around for  afew :)
<jcastro> y
<pleia2> (oh, identi.ca too)
<akgraner> pleia2, DOH  - I always forget that part
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> ok stepping away for a few  - thanks nigelb and jcastro
<duanedesign> jcastro: i have sent out some emails to get  information re:communityReview-beginners
<duanedesign> jcastro: i have gotten a coupl responses. Should I FWD them to you, or add info to wiki?
<jcastro> jono: you were right, 4 rooms too many, fixed.
<jono> jcastro, thanks
<jono> jcastro, what is the current on IS landing the changes?
<jcastro> jono: I am actually just now leaving for lunch
<jcastro> I'll check with daviey in a bit
<jono> thanks jcastro
<nisshh> jono, is there ever going to be another UDS outside of Europe/USA?
<jono> nisshh, not planned right no
<jono> w
<nisshh> jono, that sucks for us aussies :(
<jono> nisshh, yeah
<jono> nisshh, do loads of great ubuntu work and you could get sponsored :)
<jcastro> jono: ticket just got resolved (just got the mail)
<jcastro> jono: now we're good
<jono> jcastro, sweet
<jono> jcastro, site looks the same
<jcastro> he hasn't pushed yet
<jcastro> the permissions bits have been sorted with IS
<doctormo> Wow everything looks so small after dealing with 800x600 for 3 days.
<doctormo> Info warning: My problem with nvidia was caused by the 2.6.35 kernel, downgrading to 2.6.32 (lucid) kernel allows me to have the nvidia driver loading. Some weird kernel bug.
<nisshh> jono, well, i would have applied for UDS-N but my parents don't agree with me being into computers :(
<nisshh> even though im legally allowed to make my own decisions
<jcastro> maco: or Technoviking: you can unsticky the openweek thread in the forums, thanks for your help!
<doctormo> nisshh: How old are you and which country are you in?
<nisshh> doctormo, 19, in australia
<JFo> doctormo, interesting
<doctormo> nisshh: Should be ok :-) unless you live at home.
<JFo> doctormo, have you filed me a bug? :-P
<nisshh> doctormo, yep, live at home, broke currently :|
<nisshh> doctormo, i really do hope to get to UDS eventually :)
<jcastro> nisshh: you just missed us, we were there in 2005.
 * jcastro grins
<doctormo> nisshh: UDS is a good event, hard work though.
<JFo> very
<JFo> I fully expect to me (more) worthless after UDS
<JFo> more as in more than normal ;)
<nisshh> jcastro, yea i know, i didnt start using Ubuntu until end of 2008 though
<nisshh> doctormo, so ive heard :)
<doctormo> JFo: Could you repeat that? I didn't understand.
<jono> JFo, looking forward to seeing you, bro
<JFo> doctormo, due to the tough work we do at UDS
<JFo> jono, you know it :-)
<nisshh> jcastro, im on the west coast of au, so that wouldnt have worked anyway :|
<jono> JFo, "train roll on"
<JFo> jono, I miss you when you are away
<JFo> we have another one
<JFo> called 30 Days in the Hole
<JFo> it is an old Humble Pie song
<nisshh> JFo, don't get all emotional on us here, it's after midnight :)
<JFo> I think you'll love it
<nisshh> for me anyway
<JFo> nisshh, I'm an emotional person :)
<nisshh> JFo, i see :O
<JFo> heh
<JFo> doctormo, or were you asking me to repeat the bug question ;-)
<doctormo> JFo: No, that's on it's way (second bug report)
<JFo> ah, excellent :)
<JFo> thank you
<JFo> doctormo, let me know the number once you have it
<JFo> please and thank you
<dpm> ok, have a great weekend everyone!
<jcastro> cya david!
<jcastro> nice job this morning!
<JFo> see ya dpm
<JFo> :)
<doctormo> JFo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/661394
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661394 in linux (Ubuntu) "Compal/nvidia breakage in system76 laptops (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> see ya jcastro, JFo, enjoy the WE!
<JFo> thanks doctormo
<doctormo> jono: Are you looking forward to seeing me again?
<jono> doctormo, not really
<jono> lol
<jono> j/k
<jcastro> nor me
<jono> doctormo, that's an odd question
<jcastro> oh I thought you meant JFo
<jono> kind of creeped out right now
<doctormo> jono: lol, I figured you had a list of people you wanted to twitter ecstatically about being able to rock out with at UDS.
<jcastro> doctormo: I look forward to seeing you
<jcastro> JFo, not as much
<jono> doctormo, erm, not really :)
 * doctormo wanted to make sure the list was updated ;-)
<jcastro> JFo: Dan, come up here, and bring your knife
<JFo> lol
<jono> I want to hug JFo
<jono> my little pookie-bear
 * JFo needs some jono huggies
 * nisshh is now creeped out
<JFo> Oy he's a good little piggy
<JFo> :)
<nisshh> make that very creeped out :)
<JFo> lol
<JFo> jono I am bringing the turntables to UDS
<jono> lol, doctormo is cool, he doesnt creep people out
<jono> I was just kidding
<jono> JFo, I am going to wear a cap sideways
<JFo> hahahahaha
<JFo> I've been looking all over for a bacon print tuxedo for you
<doctormo> nisshh: You don't really have reason, I haven't drawn you yet.
<jono> lol
<JFo> everybody has them as a joke, but I want the real deal :)
<nisshh> heh
<doctormo> JFo: Would that look like a butchers smock?
<JFo> doctormo, no, it is actually a tuxedo with silk screened bacon on it
<JFo> looks awesome
<JFo> would look ever funnier (and ironic) on jono
<JFo> err Mr Bacon
<JFo> :)
<nisshh> JFo, thanks for the mental picture :)
<JFo> nisshh, :)
<JFo> http://www.mcphee.com/shop/pages/Bacon-Tuxedo.html
<JFo> there it is ^^
<nisshh> JFo, haha
 * nisshh washes his eyes out
<doctormo> Mine is Owens, should I buy leeks and spin them? hmmm. Last names.
<jcastro> jono: perms fixed, moving on now!
<jono> jcastro, cool, glad Charlie could help
<jono> he was really responsive
 * jcastro sees light at the end of the tunnel
<jono> :)
<jcastro> jono: did I tell you what daviey did to me yesterday?
<jcastro> he pm's me with "we're screwed, I hear they want to get rid of the new track idea and revert everything back to the old desktop, server, etc."
<JFo> lol
<jcastro> I broke down into tears
<JFo> jcastro, I bet you had a heart attack
<jcastro> then he was like "haha jk"
<JFo> oh man
<JFo> you have to get him back at UDS
<doctormo> jcastro: Were you like "I punch you because jcastro said so!"
 * JFo devises a plan
 * JFo heads to jcastro... AND BRINGS HIS KNIFE
<JFo> whoops
<jcastro> he waited just long enough for me to be duped
<JFo> clickey the wrong key
<JFo> sbt
<jcastro> but not too long where I would have done something rash
<jcastro> he basically hit the troll "golden zone"
<JFo> heh
<JFo> that may require a reward of some kind
<nisshh> heh, this has got to be the best channel on freenode :)
<duanedesign> Technoviking: jcastro unstuck the openWeek thread
<duanedesign> hey jcastro did you catch my message re:community review
<jcastro> no I didn't
<jcastro> duanedesign: fwd me what you have!
<duanedesign> ok :)
<doctormo> Looks like we're ready to release Ubunchu Chapter 07, thanks everyone for your reviews.
<maco> jcastro: you said on meta.u.se that porting the stackapplet to appindicators would make it work in kde too, and thats been done, but when i look inside that package i dont see anything installing into /usr/bin/ so how am i supposed to run it?
<jcastro> no clue
<jcastro> ask George in chat
<jcastro> in gnome there's a menu entry in accessories
<jcastro> I think it's just a python script
<jcastro> maco: I don't think he's very experienced making linux apps, help here would be appreciated
<maco> accessories?
<jcastro> maco: also, #ubuntu-stack. :)
<jcastro> yeah, applications -> accessories
<maco> oh applications -> accessories, i get it
<maco> how? there's not even a .desktop file!
<maco> hmmm how recent is the one you're using?
<maco> maverick's version is from early august
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> the one in maverick is a gnome applet
<jcastro> the one in lp is appindicator enabled
<jcastro> maco: there's a KDE one somewhere iirc
<maco> yeah i tried it and posted a reply to it pointing out that it does naught but crash. no response.
<jcastro> posted a reply to it?
<maco> http://stackapps.com/questions/117/stacktray-the-stackoverflow-tray-application
<maco> jcastro: might want to put a note in your blog post that the one in the maverick repos isnt the same?
<doctormo> jcastro, jono etc can you retweet: http://twitter.com/realdoctormo
<jcastro> maco: yeah when I get some time
<jcastro> or leave a comment and I'll get back to it
<doctormo> please?
<paultag> I love G++! It has such amazing error messages. So clear and to the point! http://pastebin.com/f9nUbARt
<doctormo> paultag: Did you cat puke on the keyboard again?
<paultag> doctormo, I'm very allergic to cats :(
<paultag> doctormo, but yes, that's what it looks like
<doctormo> paultag: Perhaps G++ is too
<paultag> doctormo, it's like it was meant to be computer-readable. But then threw in human digest-able inconsistencies so that neither one can read it
<paultag> so you have to look for little bits that you remember
<paultag> and then go oh yeah, that's what it is
<doctormo> This is why we stick to Haskel in the Ubuntu universe.
<paultag> BOO!!!
<jcastro> jono: almost there (fixes landed)
<jcastro> jono: needs color
<jcastro> duanedesign: OH. Those things.
<jcastro> dude, THANK YOU
<jcastro> I am so behind on those it's not even funny
<paultag> jcastro, beginners team stuff?
<jcastro> ya
<paultag> jcastro, dude just delegate
<paultag> jcastro, we got tons of people on the bt, just offload on someone who's not me
<jcastro> I believe I sent a mail paultag
<jcastro> :p
<paultag> jcastro, well excuse me
<paultag> :)
<jcastro> no worries, it's on -bt
<paultag> aye
<jcastro> the more the better
<jcastro> paultag: especially students. :)
<paultag> jcastro, I graduate in under a year, you better start getting off that mindset, champ
<paultag> jcastro, I have a beard, damnit
<paultag> :P
<jcastro> heh
<paultag> dude, I have so much to do. I have to finish figuring out the last classes I need to graduate and then find a job
<paultag> the last thing I want to do right now is anything that has to do with real life
<paultag> time to get some food. love ya'll.
<duanedesign> jcastro: i have some more coming
<jcastro> duanedesign: yeah!
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/2010-10-25/
<jcastro> it's coming together folks!
<duanedesign> oh wow. I am so excited.
<akgraner> jcastro, will there be any *extra* rooms that I can highjack for interviews
<akgraner> or do I just have to scope it out on Monday morning
<akgraner> I'm trying to schedule them in advance so people aren't standing around waiting and I'm not grabbing people last minute and they aren't prepared
<akgraner> jcastro, just shared my list with you
<jcastro> oh hey
<jcastro> that reminds me
<jcastro> akgraner: what's the gear situation?
<jcastro> are you bringing your own or will you reuse our cameras?
<akgraner> I'll have my own but was hoping that if the crew who was there last time will be there they can record some of them
<akgraner> you know like Mark, Jane, Platform team etc
<akgraner> and the others I'll have my camera Tripod and mic
<akgraner> and Jamie said he would bring a camera too
<jcastro> we should have plenty
<jcastro> akgraner: please remind me on sunday night so we can hand it over right away
<czajkowski> akgraner: doing the survey for UOw and wondering is it the right link as it's asking about sessions i attended and just thought it would be more focused on would or did presenters find it useful
<akgraner> jcastro, can do
<akgraner> yep - I could only ask 10 questions and didn't have time to do 2 separate surveys
<czajkowski> the survey is inda catered towards members of the community who took part
<czajkowski> hmm ok
<akgraner> I'll update the surveys when I update my survey monkey account
<akgraner> for next cycle :-) the pro account is $200 per year so I gotta budget for that
<JFo> akgraner, the package is in my possession. :)
<akgraner> JFo, great! thank you!
<JFo> no sweat
<doctormo> akgraner: $200? Pay me $200 and I'll make you some survey software.
<akgraner> :-)  I can get mad a strangers and yell at them and demand things  - I can't do that with people I know
<akgraner> hence why I try not to do business with family or friends
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> I bet
<akgraner> you all only get the nice me ;-)  99.9% of the time
<doctormo> akgraner: lol, this is an example of why FOSS doesn't work. We just can't get the commissioning business off the ground.
<jcastro> doctormo: she's saying she doesn't because she knows you
<akgraner> doctormo, I have paid people to work on FOSS things for me - just not my friends
<jcastro> not because it's foss
<JFo> let me tell you, you do not want the not nice akgraner
<doctormo> jcastro: I thought we were here to be friends and do fossy things?
 * JFo gets fossy
<doctormo> Or does one preclude the other... because that might explain a lot.
<akgraner> doctormo, it's my personal policy not to do busy with family or friends - nothing to do with FOSS
<akgraner> business even
<doctormo> akgraner: I got you to admit your my friend! Mwhaha.
 * doctormo understands
<akgraner> :-)
<jcastro> akgraner: http://www.limesurvey.org/
 * akgraner looks
<jcastro> do note that that software doesn't even come close to passing the security team's review
<jcastro> which is why we don't use it
<jcastro> GNOME uses it though
<doctormo> why PHP! Why!
<doctormo> Django, pylons, anything else, just not PHP
<akgraner> jcastro, oooh looks cool...
<doctormo> jcastro: could you retweet my ubunchu release news?
<jcastro> doctormo: I'll pass this time dude, I'm not into anime.
<jcastro> unless it's dragonball
<doctormo> abridged or not abridged? Although this is manga not anime and it's also about Ubuntu.
<jcastro> din din, I'll be around in a bit
<akgraner> off to play band mom - homecoming football game :-)
<jono> jcastro, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/661478
<jono> :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661478 in summit "Determine track based on blueprint title. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> jono: you're supposed to click "this bug affects you" for a +1
<jcastro> but I won't tell anyone
<jcastro> vish: HAY BUGCONTROL LOOK HERE ^
<jcastro> jono: ok, we're in great shape, last bit is the room # top thing but that's filed
<jcastro> surely Daviey is passed out by now
<jcastro> <--- EOD
<jcastro> have a good weekend everyone
<jono> lol
<jono> jcastro, great work, pal
<jono> have a great weekend!
<doctormo> jono: Know anyone in the ubuntu community who will retweet Ubuchu 7?
<jono> doctormo, send it out with an #ubuntu tag and I am sure it will get re-tweeted :)
<doctormo> There are tags in twitter?
<nhandler> doctormo: #ubuntu (the # makes it a tag)
<doctormo> thanks nhandler, this whole proprietary twitter thing is all greek to me.
<paultag> doctormo, it's the same on identica
<nhandler> doctormo: The tags work the same on identi.ca
<paultag> hey nhandler, can I squeeze a quick review of a package I just hacked up?
<doctormo> paultag: That social thing I never use ;-)
<paultag> doctormo, :)
<paultag> nhandler, I'm trying to get more better with my packaging
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-16
<persia> Good day.  I wondered if the posted UDS schedule was subject to autoregeneration?  I tried to subscribe to specs in advance this time to help the scheduler, but seem to have several conflicts and lots of open gaps.
<persia> If another autoschedule run is planned, then it's premature for me to be poking folks to try to move one or the other session where I have conflict.
<paultag> persia, might want to poke cjohnston or jcastro. I've seen them doing stuff with the uds app IIRC
<paultag> I think jcastro is getting food ( and it's past 7 on a Friday )
<persia> That's fine.  My question doesn't precisely need an immediate answer: a positive response would mean I did nothing, and a negative response would end up with me poking lots of folks on Monday or Tuesday to change it manually.
<paultag> :)
<cjohnston> huh
<cjohnston> wha
<cjohnston> the schedule is always changing
<persia> cjohnston, Yes, but there's the fabled autogeneration runs that are supposed to avoid conflicts based on who is subscribed to what.
<persia> So my question is really whether this will happen again, or whether I have to go patiently explain to folks why they want to move their sessions because otherwise I won't be there.
 * persia was rather surprised to find conflicts, actually
<cjohnston> That's beyond me persia.. jcastro or Dave Walker would be who I'd talk to.. mhall119 might know
<persia> No worries.  I'll idle here a bit until I get an answer, as it would save me several hours of discussions.
<persia> Daviey doesn't seem to be in this channel though: should I have asked somewhere else?
<cjohnston> #ubuntu-locoteams is where we normally discuss the apps
 * persia goes to ask the original question there
<paultag> cjohnston, yeah, why do you use -locoteams ?
<paultag> cjohnston, uds is not really loco team stuff
<paultag> cjohnston, I get the LD, but not UDS app
<cjohnston> cause thats where we talk about LD, and the devs are the same
<cjohnston> website would probably be the most bestest place to talk about it
<doctormo> hey persia
<persia> hey doctormo
<doctormo> cjohnston: #ubuntu-locoteams is where you discuss the uds app?
<cjohnston> doctormo: summit.. yes.. cause thats where all the devs are
<cjohnston> since most of us moved from working on LD to LD and summit.. so it just kinda worked
<highvoltage> hey everyone!
<doctormo> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> howzit going doctormo?
<doctormo> highvoltage: Just gota change something in the loco directory, nhandler, JFo or cjohnston?
<nhandler> doctormo: What are you trying to change?
<doctormo> nhandler: see #ubuntu-locoteams
<nigelb> good morning!
<Pendulum> hi nigelb
<nigelb> aha, I thought you went to bed :)
<Pendulum> nah, was upgrading, but then we had guests over so I couldn't finish the upgrade and get back online as quickly as planned ;)
<nigelb> heh
<Pendulum> Now I'm exploing if dasher is really actually useable in maverick.
<nigelb> w00t
<Pendulum> So far it's a definite improvement.
<jcastro> persia: around?
<vish> hmm,I see a lot of sessions for gestures,  is that only for touch, or is there a session to trigger those gestures with mouse ?
<vish> jcastro¦ is linus invited to every UDS?
 * vish  notices first on the whiteboard : https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-desktop-n-application-selection  :D
<vish> first item*
<jcastro> vish: ?
<jcastro> I would assume so
<vish> jcastro¦ just had a doubt since i noticed Linus' mail id in the list of invitees, so i just imagined he is invited everytime, and he is too busy to attend ;)
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> he's just some dude on the internet, like the rest of us. :)
<akgraner> jcastro, wow you're up late
<nhandler> I just saw the social network. The movie itself was ok, but I enjoyed looking for the various computer related stuff in it. They had him using emacs to program in Perl, apache+mysql for the site, wget along with a Perl script to download images, kde for his laptop, and a few other things
<nigelb> oh, nice!
<nigelb> perl must've given you a kick :D
<nigelb> dang, no vim though
<nhandler> nigelb: Yep, the Perl reference was nice. I thought I heard them mention python when they were rooting a box, but I am not positive
<vish> rofl "Thank you for helping to make Ubuntu better!
<vish> Unfortunately, you've not provided enough information for us to respond
<vish> to the issue you've raised.  We are marking your email Incomplete for
<vish> now; it will expire in 30 days if we do not hear from you by then."
<nigelb> wow @ http://sparkleshare.org/
<nigelb> I was think of writing something up like this yesteday night.
<nigelb> Dang, somone already thought of it
 * vish lols at popey's "(for the avoidance of any doubt, I just randomly picked a .torrent file from the web. I didnt download that programme)"
<vish> we now know you are a Big Bang Theory fan! ;p
<vish> the show …
<persia> jcastro, Sorry: was away for a bit.
<popey> :) vish
<persia> jcastro, I'm not sure what you did precisely, but *THANKS*!!!!   That looks so much better than it did 10 hours ago that I don't have words.
<nigelb> persia: the deployment of new summit was supposed to happen, I think it did happen :)
<persia> Which meant a rescheduling, which meant I only have one conflict, and already know someone able to represent my views will be attending one of the two :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<Pendulum> hiya
<nigelb> hola folks!
<AlanBell> what channel deals with help.ubuntu.com?
<duanedesign> AlanBell: would it be #ubuntu-doc
<AlanBell> thanks
<akgraner> hey AlanBell I may need your wiki foo powers next week working on a new format for UWN wikis
<akgraner> would you mind if I cc you in on the emails to the news team and use your name in vain for the person who will help me make it look all professional and stuff :-)  Please and Thank you!
<AlanBell> am I being voluntold?
<nigelb> I think so
<AlanBell> I will consider myself voluntold then akgraner :)
<nhandler> akgraner: FYI, If you want something to model the new layout off of, the team report pages might prove useful (for the Includes)
<nigelb> Power of Ubuntu
<nigelb> I followed someone on twitter
<nigelb> he/she is a meterologist, followed me right back and DM'd me telling they're writing that on an ubuntu machine :)
<nigelb> Now that's awesome :)
<nisshh> nigelb, nice :)
<jussi> Blogs back up! thanks to tsimpson!
<akgraner> nhandler, yep been looking at those :-)
<akgraner> AlanBell, thank you! :-)
<nigelb> omg, UDS is week after next
<nigelb> sigh, looks like I'll miss remote or I'll miss 1 week of sleep :/
<nigelb> jcastro: want to add comments to bug 661859?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661859 in classbot "A question counter would be helpful (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661859
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-17
<vish> AlanBell¦ did you file the bug about the ₹ not being displayed in gucharmap?
<AlanBell> I did
<AlanBell> bug 655357
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655357 in gucharmap (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Charmap does not know about U+20B9 (Indian Rupee Sign) (affects: 1) (heat: 579)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655357
<AlanBell> and more comments in gnome bug 631470
<ubot2> Gnome bug 631470 in general "Charmap does not know about U+20B9 ('₹', Indian Rupee Sign)" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=631470
<vish> AlanBell¦ oh neat thx! :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> morning czajkowski :)
<nigelb> all set for moving? :)
<czajkowski> not for 1 more week
<nigelb> oh, right :)
<czajkowski> family lunch up at my aunites today for godadaughter 16th bday
<czajkowski> nigelb: Sunday week UDS
<czajkowski> back on the 3rd november fly to UK on the 5th
<czajkowski> so need to do both packing now :)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> packging twice
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> winter and summer
<nigelb> I suppose this ws a fun and memorable week
<czajkowski> yup
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> heh, when you said goddaughter I first tought of camille (isnt that here name?) and went, "wait, the last time laura showed a baby's pic, when that kid grow up to be 16!"
<czajkowski> ahh Aisling is mine
<czajkowski> then Roisin then Caoimhe
<czajkowski> 16 13 1
<nigelb> caoimhe => I'm so bad at spelling and remembering
<czajkowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aisling
<czajkowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%B3is%C3%ADn
<czajkowski> the names mean something when translated
<czajkowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caoimhe
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> arg, twitter is getting on my nerves
<czajkowski> Why ?
<nigelb> trying to get oauth to work on an application I'm building
<nigelb> the unsurprisingly sparse documentation is getting on my nerves
<Pendulum> hiya
<AlanBell> morning Pendulum
<Pendulum> morning is too early
<nigelb> morning Pendulum :)
<Pendulum> hiya nigelb AlanBell
<Pendulum> it is also possible bed was too late last night ;)
<nigelb> Pendulum: not as late for me
<nigelb> I went to bed at 7 am
<Pendulum> nigelb: yeah, but you probably had no wine before bed. I'm not hungover, but I'd have expected to sleep later today
<Pendulum> I kinda by accident ended up at reunion weekend/dinner for my high school (even though it's not really a reunion year for me, just that anyone can show up for reunion)
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> vish: nigelb: http://font.ubuntu.com/rupee/
<nigelb> popey: do you have result of that bot in -release-party?
<popey> yup
<nigelb> AlanBell: wow
<nigelb> popey: linky?
<popey> on my local machine at the moment
<nigelb> ah, I'll wait its deployment to your vps :D
<popey> I'll probably upload to blip or youtube
<popey> haha, sat here watching power consumption I can tell its time for tea
<popey> the oven just went on...
<popey> Storing 770,23.5
<popey> Storing 2958,23.5
<popey> 700W -> 3KW
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> why do you need the oven for tea though?
<popey> tea == evening meal
<nigelb> ah, right.
 * nigelb forgot his enid blyton
<popey> heh
<AlanBell> to be served with lashings of ginger beer
<vish> AlanBell¦ hi, yea.. sladen showed that before publishing
<AlanBell> http://twitter.com/#!/alanbelltolc/status/27648225203
<vish> first it was with a bold ₹ then we found problems in the hinting so now we used the regular one \o/
<vish> s/we/he
<AlanBell> I just love the way the font server always serves something no matter what font you are using
<vish> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57785093/Sizes%20with%20problem%20-%20%E2%82%B9%20comparison%20with%20%E2%82%AC.png
<vish> AlanBell¦ we already have keyboards with that :) http://www.blogsolute.com/tvs-gold-bharat-indian-rupee-symbol-keyboard/10131/
<vish> now i need to see how i can assign it to a key instead of me having to ctrl+shift+U..
<AlanBell> that would be a keymap file somewhere that needs fixing then
<popey> why does that page not list OSX?
<AlanBell> OSX only works with shiny keyboards
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-10
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> Morning dholbach, dpm :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Release week \m/
<AlanBell> party week \o/
<czajkowski> it's release week alright just saw robbie and pete this morning on the way to work
<jussi> czajkowski: what were they doing, sitting around sipping iced tea? :P
<dholbach> hey jono, hey erward
<erward> good morning dholbach
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> erward, sorry, won't be long
<czajkowski> walking
<czajkowski> onew of the bus stops I stop at in the morning is close to Millbank
<popey> Morning all
<czajkowski> popey: Greetings
<head_victim> popey: got a minute for a pm?
<head_victim> RE: -users
<popey> ya
<nigelb> Morning popey!
<akgraner> Hi all gotta kick recruitment for Open Week into hight gear  - Is there a particular session you all would like to see on the schedule or give?
<akgraner> please add it or let me know who to go ask about a particular subject
<czajkowski> akgraner: saw your hubby this mroning on the way to work
<czajkowski> clearly tell it's release week
<czajkowski> is it a bit late to be doing open week
<czajkowski> so close to release and then UDS
<akgraner> this is when we always do open week
<akgraner> right after the release but right before UDS
<akgraner> nothing new there...:-)
<czajkowski> yeah but we seem to be organising it really late
<akgraner> cool - yeah I haven't seen much of him these last 2 months
<akgraner> we started 6 weeks ago
<czajkowski> really not heard of it till today
<Pendulum> I think jorge put a call out beginning of September
<Pendulum> (for speakers)
<akgraner> well then you haven't seen jcastro and I talking about it - or watched the mailing lists
<Pendulum> I remember seeing something
<akgraner> czajkowski, sorry this is the first you are hearing about it -
<akgraner> but we've been discussing it :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: it's not personal
<czajkowski> i just said I've not heard it
<czajkowski> and september was a long time ago
<czajkowski> *shrugs*
<akgraner> czajkowski, I didn't take it personally  - what gets me is I ask for help and get the "it's late to be scheduling"  - we know that  - all we need is a little help not stating the obvious that's all...:-)  Not mad just would like some suggestions or help...that's all...:-)
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back :)
 * czajkowski spots the huggers
 * czajkowski hugs joins in and hugs dholbach and popey 
<czajkowski> GROUP HUG
 * dholbach_ hugs you all
<czajkowski> dholbach: you in London ?
<dholbach> czajkowski, nope
<dholbach> Berlin :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: boo you never come over :(
<dholbach> same is true for all you guys... when did I last see you in Berlin? :)
<popey> :D
<popey> You tell 'em dholbach !
<nigelb> dholbach: lol, good one :D
<czajkowski> dholbach: it's on my to visit place! but all the other canoniocal folks come here was hoping you'd come here too
<czajkowski> :/
<dholbach> yeah, it's all the important folks who get to get there
<czajkowski> dholbach: don't say such things, you're important
<czajkowski> dholbach: say it with me, I dholbach am important to the Ubuntu community :)n I provide hugs
<dholbach> haha
<czajkowski> <--- lack of sleep and pain killers may be clear today :)
<jono> dpm, hey
<jono> will be two mins and then call?
<dpm> hey jono, sure
<jono> dpm, thanks
<jono> dpm, lets do Skype
<dpm> jono, ok, firing it up
<dpm> jono, http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-11.10-translation-stats.html
<jono> dholbach, you free now
<jono> ?
 * dpm goes for a break
<jcastro> whoa dpm
<jcastro> edit much? :)
<dholbach> jono, yep
<jcastro> I need people to sign up for openweek! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jcastro> next person who talks will get autoassigned
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> akgraner: thanks for the 2nd call for help
 * jcastro will catch us up today by being annoying on IRC
<dholbach> I'm on there already, so I can go babble on and on
<jcastro> heh
<dholbach> jcastro, let me help you
<dholbach> dpm, ping
<akgraner> jcastro, emailing LoCo contacts now...
<jcastro> I am working on DX, and will just go team to team
<akgraner> and I'll blog about it in about an hour - then jump back over to UWN and once that's finished I'll poke some people's...
<akgraner> jcastro, cool  - I asked ken but I think he is slammed so don't ask him again :-)
 * popey cuddles jcastro 
<jcastro> nice, an action
<jono> dholbach, lets do Skype
<dholbach> ok
<czajkowski> action item:DONE yay
<pleia2> jcastro: is jane's talk from last week online anywhere? (doing an 11.10 talk tomorrow and seeing her demo of juju/orchestra/server stuff would be muy helpful to me actually describing it all
<jcastro> no, but rackspace taped them all
<jcastro> as soon as I get it I'll let you know
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<jcastro> I sent the organizer a mail but today is a holiday, I'll let you know as soon as I know
<pleia2> rackspace gets off for columbus day? I need a job that gets off for columbus day :)
<jcastro> we are off today
<jcastro> but of course, I didn't know that
<jcastro> so I'm sitting here, lol
<pleia2> haha
<jcastro> I guess I'll ask for Friday off instead
<cjohnston> Columbus day is Wednesday!
<pleia2> cjohnston: sorry, (observed) :)
<cjohnston> :-P
<dpm> dholbach, back
<dpm> sorry, I was having a late lunch
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, I added some application-development tags to questions I saw relevant
<dholbach> dpm, I tried to trick you into giving a UOW session
<dholbach> dpm, jcastro said "next person who speaks will be auto-volunteered"
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> WHAT A TRAP.
<dpm> dholbach, ah, no worries, I wanted to sign up for one anyway, I just got sidetracked last time I looked at the schedule
<dholbach> jcastro, I said "let me help you"
<jcastro> I think pleia and cjohnston fell into it too
<jcastro> Labrea Speaker Tarpit
<dholbach> (I was "safe" already.)
<dpm> dholbach, btw, I'll use this fine technique of yours next time I organize an Ubuntu week...
<jcastro> "I was voluntold to lead this session"
<akgraner> that's my favorite jcastro quote ^^^
<dpm> jcastro, dholbach, done - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Timetable
<cjohnston> if jcastro pays for my internet for the cruise I may think about giving a session
<jcastro> forget about internet on a cruise
<jcastro> it's expensive
<jcastro> I didn't even bother
<jcastro> also, you're on a cruise, who needs internets
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin school :-/
<cjohnston> uggh.
<cjohnston> in school.
<dpm> jcastro, do you think it might be worth doing a "Getting Started with App Development" or "Writing Your First Ubuntu App" as well? I could probably do one more, I'm just concerned that it doesn't get too technical
<akgraner> dpm, thank you!
<dpm> I'll just go for it, there you go, another session
<jcastro> dpm: I think we should
<jcastro> Like, we should go pedal to the metal on all app dev stuff
<akgraner> I would love to learn more about that - how basic will it be :-)
<jcastro> hey do we know how many apps have been approved yet?
<akgraner> (I totally asking for selfish reasons now)
<akgraner> jcastro, do we want/need a Basic skills for leading volunteer organizations session?
<akgraner> not that it's about 11.10 but it does benefit the community?
<jcastro> sure, why not
<jcastro> hey dholbach I have a question
<jcastro> when you mailed all the people for the survey
<jcastro> how did you get the email addresses?
<dpm> jcastro, I think the ISD myapps team is working on a way of automatically reporting how many apps are approved. I know wendar has been reviewing a lot of the libre+free ones, but I don't think any of them have been approved for oneiric yet
<cjohnston> back to this?
<jcastro> dpm: any for natty?
<dholbach> jcastro, from LP
<dpm> jcastro, all the ones submitted have been targeted for oneiric afaik. So we had 2 for maverick, 0 for natty (and will probably stay like this) and hopefully a few for oneiric (they are under review now, let me check how many)
<jono> dholbach, sorry not had a chance to review the survey yet, been locked in this session
<dholbach> jono, no worries
<dpm> jcastro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-review-board
<jcastro> hey scott-work, plenty of room for a ubuntu studio session!
<nigelb> I was thinking of a hacking on launchpad session
<jcastro> yeah!
<nigelb> DOes it seem too offtopic?
<nigelb> I don't think I can cover it in one session either.
<jcastro> I was thinking maybe somethign more end user related
<jcastro> maybe like, reporting your first bug
<jcastro> simple stuff
<akgraner> oh I could use a session on bug reporting
<akgraner> I don't know how to do it if the little box doesn't pop up to ask me to report a bug
<dpm> jcastro, how can I mark questions as duplicates in askubuntu?
<jcastro> I don't think you have the rep yet
<jcastro> you can either flag it
<jcastro> or just paste them in here and I can do it
<jcastro> if you flag it just say "this is a duplicate of this question" and then it will go in the review queue
<akgraner> jcastro, charlie-tca will be doing an Xubuntu session - just added it
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> man, you're beating me
<akgraner> Waiting on RIck to let me know where to put him in on the schedule
<akgraner> and I'll add the leadership one in just a few
<jcastro> dang
<jcastro> I am behind!
<akgraner> getting my machine un borked
<dpm> jcastro, these are the ones, I saw them while tagging application-development ones: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7391/is-there-a-dreamweaver-html-editor-replacement and http://askubuntu.com/questions/38343/dreamweaver-alternative-in-ubuntu
<dpm> oh, and http://askubuntu.com/questions/59632/basic-web-development-ide-editor-like-dreamweaver
 * dholbach calls it a day - see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> wow nice
<jcastro> three!
<jcastro> dpm: hey if the question is good don't forget to vote on it
<jcastro> also, the answers, heh
<dpm> jcastro, ok, just tagging everything I find relevant for now, I'll go through the questions and answers afterwards, I'm still new to askubuntu
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> this is awesome, you totally filled up my queue when I work up, AWWWW YEAH.
<czajkowski> ah scott kitterman has woken up, my inbox just got attacked
<czajkowski> whoo my oneiric t-shirt has been shipped, wonder how bad it's gonna look on a woman wiht them paw prints
<czajkowski> https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=891 paws are kinda in the wrong place
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/10/10/encouraging-membership/ decided to actually poke people re membership as there are people on irc who do a fantastic job and dont even know they can go for membership and also Marianna and Maria I've both mailed to go for it also
<czajkowski> as dear gods the work they've done and do re UDS and shippit
<czajkowski> worth it alone, they really do go above and beyond interaction with the community
<akgraner> czajkowski, glad you mentioned it to them - I told them the same thing UDS before last :-)
<czajkowski> oh I didnt know who their managers were I do now so mailed mark and tol him to go poke people
<czajkowski> they've both mailed since and said they will
<czajkowski> so will help them
<pleia2> yay :)
<czajkowski> I don't do subtle
<nigelb> akgraner: hggdh can be convinced to do a how to file a bug session ;)
<akgraner> hggdh, nigelb just threw you under the bus :-)
<nigelb> lol
<akgraner> jcastro, victorp is checking with roadmr for an Ubuntu Friendly session... but victorp said if not roadmr then he or ara will give the session
<dpm> jcastro, what's the convention for tags in askubuntu? I'd like to add one for the ARB, and I'm wondering whether it should be 'arb' or 'app-review-board' or 'application-review-board'
<akgraner> jcastro,  forgot about this - only in a perfect world - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Organization
<akgraner> jcastro  - just added Contributing to Ubuntu at a Local level: A Roadmap - Randall Ross (rrnwexec)  woot woot :-)
<sense> akgraner: I wouldn't mind leading a session, but I wouldn't know what to talk about. ;)
<akgraner> sense, I forgot to email you  - during user days someone asked about that jobs board, ubuntu classified thing you were doing
<akgraner> idea thing you had - are you still working on that
<sense> akgraner: Ah, Ubuntu Wanted! I am not working on that anymore. It sort of died out.
<akgraner> I have the guy's email who wanted to do something like that
<akgraner> I thought maybe you all should talk since I knew you had tried it
<akgraner> can I do an email introduction to you?
<akgraner> You can fill him in on what you tried etc
<sense> akgraner: That'd be fine. I'm happy to share what I can.
<akgraner> maybe some new even more awesome idea(s) will come from the conversation or something
<akgraner> Just wanted you to know I thought about you and your idea when he mentioned it...
<sense> ok, thanks for telling!
<nigelb> akgraner: I thought of reviving it with the job board I showed at my lightning talk.
<nigelb> Sadly, I didn't have enough time.
<akgraner> ahhh - yeah time is a hot ticket item for everyone these days :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, only 7 sessions left to fill :-)
<akgraner> ok 6 really
<akgraner> once I find out what time to put Rick's session and the Ubuntu Friendly Session that will only leave 6 slots left...
<akgraner> and if hggdh will do the bug filing session that will only leave 5...so woot woot!
<czajkowski> been running oneiric for weeks now
<czajkowski> but todays errors are annoying
<akgraner> jcastro, Brainstorm session added for Open week - 4 slots now
<pleia2> kim0 on holiday, boo :(
<pleia2> I need to pick someone's brain about cloud offerings, I am clearly not getting this on my own
<nigelb> pleia2: Daviey!
<pleia2> hah, was hoping for someone around nowish :)
<nigelb> pleia2: *maybe* I could help :)
<pleia2> nigelb: ok, here goes...
<pleia2> so ubuntu has two offerings, a private cloud infrastructure that uses openstack and called "Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure" (formally "Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud")
<pleia2> and ec2 images for Amazon
<pleia2> which I think are "Ubuntu Cloud Guest" and they can actually run on Amazon or a private cloud
<pleia2> so the infrastructure is the thing you need if you're not using amazon
<nigelb> pleia2: wait, so what's the question? :)
<pleia2> nigelb: haha, the question is "what do I have wrong about all this"
<nigelb> aha
<pleia2> Now juju is a thing you run (from where?) to use charms which allow you to deploy simple ubuntu images that do specific tasks (mysql server, wordpress server) across your private cloud or amazon instances
<pleia2> I am clueless about Orchestra, everything I find about it is buzzwordy and I don't understand how it fits in with all this
<nigelb> pleia2: Ok, you were right so far (fairly sure)
<nigelb> and Orchestra is part of juju
<nigelb> Its one of the components
<nigelb> pleia2: aaah
<nigelb> the best person to talk to might be kirkland
<nigelb> he should be arround as wwell
 * pleia2 messages
<nigelb> pleia2: https://launchpad.net/orchestra
<pleia2> nigelb: saw that, buzzwordy and useless
 * nigelb looks for README
<pleia2> it would be neat if the interesting links on this page weren't broken http://www.ubuntu.com/business/cloud/technical-resources
<pleia2> or outdated (lots of references to eucalyptus still)
<nigelb> This virtual package installs the dependencies necessary to provision, manage, and monitor an Ubuntu-based data center.
<nigelb> orchestra
<nigelb> pleia2: so, like the puppet stuff, juju will haev a master server I think which controls the other machines.
<pleia2> yeah, I think my confusion comes in because I don't know the difference between that and juju
<nigelb> argh
<nigelb> right
<nigelb> neither do I.
<nigelb> jcastro: PING.
<pleia2> and would juju and orchestra both work on ec2 or private cloud? where do they run from, some master control server?
<nigelb> pleia2: asking someone on server team :)
<pleia2> kirkland suggested I just ask in #ubuntu-cloud ;)
<nigelb> aha
<pleia2> nigelb: mind if I paste this conversation in pastebin to share?
<nigelb> pleia2: np :)
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oneiric/EnsembleOrchestra
<AlanBell> Orchestra helps users deploy Ubuntu
<AlanBell> Ensemble helps users deploy applications on Ubuntu
<AlanBell> s/ensemble/juju/
<pleia2> AlanBell: thanks, that helps :)
<pleia2> hmm
<pleia2> so a charm doesn't deploy a server with ubuntu, it deploys a configuration and makes orchestra set up the ubuntu install itself?
<nigelb> pleia2: just /join #ubuntu-server and talk to lynxman? :)
<pleia2> nigelb: bah, why isn't he in -cloud? :)
<nigelb> heh
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-11
<mhall119> pleia2: and puppet helps users manage/update applications on Ubuntu
<pleia2> mhall119: yeah, I'm familair with puppet :)
<akgraner> The Fedora Community actually pulled off Beefy Miracle as the Release Name for Fedora 17 :-)
<mhall119> they did?
<akgraner> yeppers :-)  just got the release name announcement
<mhall119> I'm a bit surprised, I got the impression that the Fedora devs were opposed to it in the last cycle
<akgraner> I dunno but according to the vote that's what won out.
<pleia2> it still creeps me out, but at least now that it's done I don't need to hear all the campaigning for it for another cycle ;)
<akgraner> At FUDCon the t-shirts were hilarious (at least the first draft I saw of them)
<mhall119> oh boy, I can't wait until a fedora user starts saying that people won't take animal named releases seriously
<akgraner> I think it was more of a community stand kinda thing, but I don't have anyone to quote on that
<akgraner> though I am working on getting one :-)
<mhall119> heck, if all you need is a quote, I'll say almost anything ;)
<mhall119> are you allowed to use anonymous sources?
<pleia2> she'll say it's from an "Unnamed Canonical employee"
<pleia2> that'll go well, always does
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> I used fedora once, can't I still claim that?
<pleia2> oh sure :)
<mhall119> wait, less than 300 people voted?
<pleia2> hmm, I wish the cloud blog had a "previous posts" button
<pleia2> (I took a break for dinner, but now I'm back at it)
<pleia2> oh hey, this is great http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/08/formal-introduction-to-ubuntu-orchestra.html
<pleia2> http://voices.canonical.com/shang.wu/2011/08/31/oneiric-ubuntu-orchestra-server-provision-server-setup/ winner \o/
<akgraner> pleia2, dustin has some awesome blog posts and does great interviews
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, I just wish this stuff made its way to proper documentation, it took me far too long to find it
<pleia2> or at least linked somewhere, this stuff was just hanging out there in the tubes
<pleia2> and when you're on a 3g modem, that's not awesome :)
<akgraner> :-(
<akgraner> Is the cursor going to show up in the url bar by Thursday>
<akgraner> s/>/?
<akgraner> There isn't just a -P sprint
<akgraner> you can only choose "Linaro Connect Q4.11 and UDS P"  there  is no choice for just "UDS P"
<Martyn> Hey there Amber
<akgraner> ok so it shows up as UDS-P on the blueprint whew :-)
<akgraner> Hi
<akgraner> and I think I actually got the name convention right this time  - let's hope so
<akgraner> ok so that blueprint is off my list :-) yay
<jono> hey folks
<jono> jcastro, around?
<jono> jcastro, actually, ignore
<ejat> czajkowski : r u here?
<Pendulum> ejat: she's probably asleep
 * ejat need canonical staff person contact detail (US) for my VISA application … can someone help?
<ejat> or UDS Person in charge contact information ..
<jono> ejat, for UDS?
<ejat> jono .. yes
<jono> ejat, one sec
<jono> ejat, marianna.raffaele@canonical.com
<jono> she handles UDS travel
<jono> she should be able to help with your Visa
<ejat> yeah .. i already send her email …
<jono> no response?
<ejat> but online application require me : Contact Person or Organization in the United States
<jono> ejat, ahhh I see
<jono> ejat, I think Marianna can provide the best person - I will see her in a few hours and will ask her to reply to your email
<ejat> stuck cannot proceed to the next form ..
<ejat> jono : did canonical have office in US ?
<jono> ejat, we do
<jono> ejat, but I want to ensure Marianna gives you the right details
<ejat> can i have US office number or is it at the website ?
<ejat> and address ..
<jono> ejat, Marianna will provide these to you
<ejat> http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact/our-offices
<jono> just wait a few hours and she will respond
<ejat> can i use that ?
<jono> ejat, please, sorry to repeat myself, but wait for Marianna to reply
<jono> she will advise
<jono> I don't want to tell you to use the wrong info
<ejat> ok .. i will ..
<jono> thanks ejat
<ejat> i should thanks to u :)
<jono> ejat, looking forward to seeing you at UDS!
<ejat> yeah .. me too .. thats y i wanna proceed the visa application a.s.a.p :)
<jono> ejat, don't worry, we will get it sorted
<jono> hopefully they will process it in time
<ejat> :)
<jono> sometimes it takes the US Gov't a while to process visas
<ejat> yeah .. or else .. ill be miss the UDS :( … yeah .. need the interview session some more ..
<doctormo> Hey jono, got your email, just responded.
<jono> thanks doctormo!
 * jono grabbing breakfast
<jono> back soon
<czajkowski> ejat: I am whats up
<czajkowski> erw: ah you're sorted so, jono is looking after it, I have nthing to do with UDS
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<jono> yikes, is anyone seeing an error at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ /
 * jono reports bug
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> jono: Out of memory error, wworks now
<nigelb> its a transient problem we've been having on the machiinie
<jono> thanks nigelb
<jono> hey dpm
<dpm> morning jono :)
<czajkowski> jono: standard bug these days on that machine
<czajkowski> the lads know about it
<czajkowski> I'll poke someone in IS when they're up
<czajkowski> jono: bug is gone
<jono> thanks czajkowski!
<czajkowski> jono: no bother NG and the folks in there know about the machine I reguarly threaten to wallop it with a sledge hammer but nobody has yet told me the location of the server
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> jono: you down in the plaza as well or gone to Mill bank may see you on my way to work
<popey> morning
<nigelb> czajkowski: Its in Canonical's london data center I think. (leased from Level 3?)
<jono> sweet, I found http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VTtW31-prA&hd=1
<jono> :-)
<nigelb> Morning popey!
<jono> hey popey
<nigelb> I didn't realize how much work went into the countdown website.
<nigelb> Its *awesome* :-)
<jono> totally
<czajkowski> jono: mind if I makr your bug invalid as ng mhall119 and all others know the issue with the machine
<nigelb> Its already invalid. I marked it earlier when I told him about it.
<czajkowski> it's more annoyin when I get the errors when I;m adding team data
<jono> czajkowski, sure, thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> right to work
<czajkowski> busy day ahead
<czajkowski> toodles
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> bon dia dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<nigelb> hi dholbach!
<nigelb> नमस्ते dholbach :D
<nigelb> Hrm, my Hindi is rusty
<dholbach> nigelb, you're mean! you know how I can stare at foreign alphabets for hours
<nigelb> dholbach: I did not know that!
<nigelb> :)
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> there's something about slowly being able to decipher once you start learning it which is just great - it must be the constant stream of a-ha moments ... if you're doing it right
<dholbach> and it a lot of cases it just looks beautiful
<nigelb> My learning Hindi as a child was constant stream of ugh moments :)
<nigelb> Not great in languages.
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> ugh moments
 * dholbach hugs nigelb
 * nigelb hugs dholbach :)
<nigelb> ejat: You're in Malaysia or Indonesia?
<ejat> nigelb : Malaysia
<nigelb> ejat: KL?
<ejat> nigelb : yes
<nigelb> \o/
<ejat> nigelb : anything that i can help with /
<nigelb> ejat: I *may* be visiting in November :) We should meet :)
<ejat> nigelb : after UDS ?
<nigelb> Yeah
<nigelb> I won
<nigelb> I won't be at UDS
<ejat> vacation or biz trip ?
<ejat> owh u wont be at the UDS ?
<ejat> owh okie .. then we shall meet after that …
<nigelb> I got invited to Mozilla's Asia Camp
<ejat> owh okie ..
<ejat> :)
<nigelb> Well, I won't be at UDS in person, but I will be remote :)
<ejat> ill be there too … already got email from gen already …
<ejat> nigelb : owh okie
<nigelb> ejat: w00t \o/
<ejat> :)
<doctormo> nigelb: Nor will I, can't be in Florida if I'm to be a dad.
<nigelb> doctormo: :)
<nigelb> doctormo: when is the big day?
<doctormo> nigelb: But I still dearly wish to meet you at an event.
<nigelb> doctormo: Yeah, me too!
<ejat> doctormo also coming to mozilla asia camp ?
<doctormo> Me and the spirit world aren't talking, so they won't tell me when the day is. But wife is full term, so any day between now and two weeks from now.
<doctormo> ejat: Unfort' not.
<ejat> doctormo : owh okie ..
<nigelb> doctormo: Ah, nice!
<ejat> baby ubuntu :)
<ejat> doctormo : boy or girl ? sorry .. no up2date ..
<doctormo> ejat: Unknown, we know it's human.
<ejat> doctormo : not doing the screening/checking ?
<doctormo> ejat: Why bother?
 * ejat just asking … here .. all parent excited to know their baby .. so easier to do the preparation .. 
<czajkowski> nah I agree with doctormo I'd like it to be a surprise
<czajkowski> there are little surprises left in the world knowing the sex of the baby is 1
<doctormo> ejat: a) Extra reason to push, b) Wonderful surprise, c) Annoying people who put too much weight on sex as any indicator of anything.
<ejat> :)
<doctormo> My sister has be a hoot, 'But I won't know if I should buy blue or pink' lol
<doctormo> been*
<popey> :D
<czajkowski> yellow
<popey> and white
<jussi> yeah, we have had same, everyone wants to know if we know the sex
<czajkowski> cant go wrong
<jussi> green
<jussi> blue
<jussi> pink
<jussi> red
<jussi> etc
<popey> we didnt ask for ours
<jussi> If we have a boy it can wear pink, same for a girl with blue.
<doctormo> We have lots of hand-me-downs anyway, so pink and blue are both available.
<jussi> its not like the baby cares.
<doctormo> _it's a baby_
<jussi> we know, but not telling anyone. (it isnt sure anyway)
 * popey has some advice for the new fathers. :D
<jussi> doctormo: +++++
<jussi> popey: go on!
<popey> "There is only one thing worse than a tired parent.
<popey> Two tired parents."
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> so make sure she gets loads of sleep?
<doctormo> It's 4am here, I'm formatting for the night shift :-P
<jussi> :D
<popey> I used to read HHGTTG on my palm pilot whilst rocking Sophie to sleep :D
<jussi> doctormo: hehe
<popey> read those books over and over
<jussi> palm pilot... :D
<popey> well, Palm IIIx
<jussi> I think I might have to get a tablet/kindle/something...
<popey> the palm was good for being in total darkness
<popey> had a very dim backlight
<doctormo> popey: We just finished BFG, Sophie is a name I would have loved to use, but my sister used it first. drat.
<popey> heh
<popey> yeah, Sophie is quite popular over here too
<czajkowski> doctormo: yeah there is nothing worse than duplicates of names in the one family
<czajkowski> my grandfather is John
<czajkowski> my uncle is John
<czajkowski> their first cousin is John
<czajkowski> and there are 2 other 2nd cousins Johns
<doctormo> crazy
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> so no Father Jnr or mother Jnr is wise
<doctormo> So instead we have a whiteboard full of names. Trying to convince wife not to pick a silly middle name though.
<doctormo> Each of us can veto a name with a cross.
<czajkowski> I'm named after my gran
<czajkowski> and my sister is named after great gran
<czajkowski> all on mums side
<czajkowski> and reason we don't have irish names is dad and his family can't pronounce irish names correctly
<doctormo> Eoghain is hard to pronounce?
<czajkowski> they expect to see Eoin
<czajkowski> or Ian
<doctormo> I expect to see Owen, but my name's Welsh.
<popey> When we had Sam I asked the LUGRadio channel for name suggestions
<popey> I wanted him to have a geeky acronym as a name
<czajkowski> http://www.babynamesofireland.com/irish-boy-names
<czajkowski> http://www.babynamesofireland.com/pages/girl-names-a-c.html
<popey> Having P as last initial opens up lots of opportunity for HTTP, FTP, SMTP etc
<popey> in the end we went with SMP :D
<czajkowski> popey: how does the real popey deal wit you
<jussi> czajkowski: irish people spell funny :D
<czajkowski> it's a language....
<czajkowski> popey: again how does she put up with you :)
<czajkowski> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/321533_284247124926507_119326601418561_1128511_162375572_n.jpg
<jussi> czajkowski: hahahah
<jussi> thats epic
<doctormo> jussi: I know they spell Halloween Samhain ;-)
<popey> Sophie's middle name is Niamh which we both like
<jussi> I only learnt how to say that during the last few months in ireland
<czajkowski> Niamh is a nice name
<jussi> I kinda like Siobhan
<popey> yeah, but it reminds me of punk
<czajkowski> jussi: with a fada http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siobh%C3%A1n
<AlanBell> Aoife, Catriona, Cormac are our offspring middle names
<jussi> czajkowski: yeah, I dunno where that is on my keyboard :D
<popey> how on earth do you pronounce Aoife?
<popey> "oif"
<AlanBell> eefah
<jussi> oohhh... It's currently 2011-10-11!
<AlanBell> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<AlanBell> á is alt+gr + ; a
<czajkowski> ERROR 0x484558: SIGNAL DROPPED
<czajkowski> TRANSMISSION IS ENCRYPTED, OUT OF RANGE OR OFFLINE
<AlanBell> all to do with the aliens
<AlanBell> it is a fantastic thing the advert team have done there
<popey> not exactly wide appeal though
<popey> fun for a very small number of people who have clue / time / motivation to solve the puzzles
<AlanBell> sadly not, but it is the cleverest and most engaging thing I have seen for ages
<czajkowski> aye but there was that whole fuss on G+ about who was behind it no disclaimers
<popey> some people will bitch and moan no matter what we do
<popey> fab and jan are examples of such people
<czajkowski> Jan's not the worst
<czajkowski> Ive just blocked Fab, his feed was making G+ unbearable
<doctormo> What was fab doing? and who is fab anyway
<AlanBell> does some podcast thing
<AlanBell> got cross with Jono about thisisthecountdown.com on google plus, can't remember why, he wanted to know all about it and whether it was canonical backed or not
<AlanBell> in the end when we found out and explained it all it turned out he couldn't care less
<czajkowski> he gets cranky about a lot of things not just jono or canonical, mostly canonical
<AlanBell> oh, initial point of crankyness was that the page didn't have a button link to identi.ca of all things
<AlanBell> which doesn't have buttons
<czajkowski> cant remember the last time I used that acc
<jussi> there seem to be a lot of people in our community like this, is it something we are doing wrong? or just we attract cranky people?
<czajkowski> jussi: he's not in our community though, he's fedora
<AlanBell> bit of friendly rivalry from our redhat associates really
<jussi> czajkowski: its not just him though is it - I know several like this.
<AlanBell> the redhat/fedora bunch are OK really
<czajkowski> yup they are
<czajkowski> I think there are people in every community who are rather vocal and anti any other other community
<czajkowski> the rest of people just want to get along and get FOSS out there
 * czajkowski has her redhat interviews next month
<doctormo> My dealings with the fedora guys has been extreme. extremly good and extremly bad.
<jussi> we have a fedora guy in our work, he is a crazy genius... :D
<doctormo> jussi: I think we breed passion for doing the right thing and sticking to your opinions. Imagine, we need a culture that can stand up to the contemporary thinking on software production and say: 'No, that's not the right way' and I think not many people are selective about what they're stubborn about and what they're tribal about.
<doctormo> Brother Bear is really an underrated film IMO
 * doctormo just watched it for apropos.
<czajkowski> meh I blieve in stuff, but not to the point I'm gonna cut my nose off, someone got royually shirty with me recently as I said I use skype and twitter to communicate with people and I'd never give up Skype
<doctormo> czajkowski: Aye but conversely when we use tools that mock our culture we have to have good reasons. Skype is a good enough reason IMO.
<czajkowski> good enough reason to ?
<doctormo> czajkowski: to excuse it's use, and I mean that in the way that we all have exceptions which don't weaken our principles but we have to have them in order to function.
<czajkowski> the only principle I have is I want to talk to my mates family and I'm not gonna make them use empathy, identi.ca or diaspora
<doctormo> czajkowski: You don't have any? no morals? there is nothing you wouldn't do to another person in order to talk to your mates family? I'd hate to get between you and a BT phone card.
<czajkowski> I have morals, just not about what tool I use to communicate to people
<doctormo> czajkowski: That's not logical.
<czajkowski> fair enough
<czajkowski> right better get back to work
<doctormo> I'm going to talk to myself for a second, don't no pony take any notice, I just like to get things out.
<doctormo> When confronted with cognitive dissonance I think we have two choices, we can remove conflicting ideas or we can merge ideas together causing dialectics.
<doctormo> If we support FOSS in our world view prior to using skype, then we must somehow make the idea of supporting foss and the idea of not supporting foss work in our heads.
<doctormo> Once we really need to use it.
<doctormo> But what if say instead of making a palatable exception of skype, we weaken the idea of foss as a principle. That still allows both ideas to hold in a single world view; of course someone who has weak foss support isn't going to spend much time supporting alternatives, but that's a personal choice once you've got into that world view.
<doctormo> I'm sticking to my own view that foss is a good principle to have, worthy of support and that skype is an exception that I will spend some small amount of time of resolving should the opportunity present itself. And in that I have no need to critise people who spend time trying to resolve their inner conflicts or even people who use skype. It's all rather a matter for a persons own thinking.
<doctormo> OK, that makes sense. Off to lunch.
<duanedesign> hello and have a nice lunch doctormo
<jussi> duanedesign: just the man I was looking for.
<jussi> duanedesign: pm?
<jussi> aww he ran away :(
<nigelb> lol
<jussi> right, food time.
<duanedesign> jussi: helllo
<duanedesign> nigelb: helo
<duanedesign> hmm, cant seem to get the right number of l's in hello
<nigelb> hey duanedesign :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: (the trick is to use "hey" or "hi" :P)
<Pendulum> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> Pendulum, pong
<akgraner> Not seeing where my cursor is in the url bar is frustrating...
<akgraner> wait - Good Morning is what I meant to type first :-)
<jussi> as is the search in unity menu's being rubbish.
<nigelb> jussi: wait, you're using unity? O_O
 * nigelb asplodes
<akgraner> nah you know when you have wiki page and you know you need to add /something b/c you need another page - if you click in the url bar (or whatever the technical name is for it) you don't know where your cursor is - so you just have to start typing and hope it's in the right place
<jussi> nigelb: at home I have been trying it out, yes
<nigelb> jussi: NICE!
<jussi> nigelb: no....
<czajkowski> jono: if someone has feedback for you but isn't a member can they mail you feedback
<akgraner> jcastro just added the Ubuntu Friendly Session, waiting for Rick to tell me what time slot he wants - that leaves 5 slots open to fill today
<akgraner> hopefully we can accomplish that :-)  if hggdh will do a bug filing session that will only leave 4 slots (hggdh - hint hint :-D)
<akgraner> bbiab - I'm taxing kids to school this morning...
<hggdh> huh?
<mhall119> taxing them huh? 'bout time they started paying their fair share
<akgraner> mhall119,  probably :-)
<hggdh> akgraner: what is it I was volunteered to do?
<hggdh> and good morning :-)
<akgraner> hggdh, hey! :-) nigelb volunteered you to teach a session on filing bugs
<akgraner> since I said unless a little box pops up telling me I need to file a bug - I don't really know how
<hggdh> akgraner: nice of nigelb, I have to remember to clobber him next time ;-)
<hggdh> akgraner: when?
<akgraner> hggdh, next week let me show you timetable
<hggdh> next. week. huh.
<akgraner> hggdh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Timetable  - if you can't do you know someone who is as awesome as you could do it?
 * hggdh does not know awesomeness even when looking at a mirror
<akgraner> then you can voluntell them :-) you both can clobber nigelb (and I mean that in the nicest way possible :-D)...
 * akgraner hugs nigelb and hopes he knows I am teasing :-)
<hggdh> akgraner: OK. I am a sucker, anyways, for a nice request...
<hggdh> please set me up for Thursday
<akgraner> aww thank you :-)  (I wanted this session for 100% selfish reasons - I need to become a better bug filer)
<hggdh> heh
<akgraner> What do you want me to call the session - How to file a bug?
<akgraner> hggdh, 1400 or 1500 UTC
<hggdh> akgraner: 1500, it is never good to start a day with bugs
<jcastro> akgraner: woo, got 3 more coming in
<akgraner> hggdh, :-)
<akgraner> jcastro cool!
<AlanBell> akgraner: do you have an accessibility session yet?
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> wanna give one
<AlanBell> if Pendulum wants to help :)
<akgraner> hggdh, up looks like it's going to have to be 1400 on Thursday
<akgraner> kirkland snagged the 1500 slot
<akgraner> jcastro, I'll work on updating the calendars and getting links to the session leaders names etc
<akgraner> jcastro only 5 slots left....
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> 2 more coming
<akgraner> sweet :-)  happy dance time :-)
<jcastro> I'm going to take an early lunch though to avoid the crowd
<jcastro> bbia little bit
<akgraner> mhall119, czajkowski others who are working on the LD - maybe an intro to the LoCo directory...how teams can make better more efficient use of it or something
<czajkowski> akgraner: maybe talk to the developers there, they know more about i
<jono> jcastro, ping?
<czajkowski> I just file issues with it and add blogs to it
<czajkowski> jono: ello me old sod
<jono> czajkowski, oi oi savaloy :-)
<jono> czajkowski, looking forward to seeing you on Thurs :-)
<czajkowski> jono: it will be the highlight of my week, no the month!
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> <--- day of writing documents will make you sarcastic :)
<akgraner> :-)  that's more than I do....I need to do more with it but somehow I always forget it's there (makes me sad)
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> I've 2 fucntions specs
<czajkowski> wire frames a site
<czajkowski> and tested another
<czajkowski> FUN day
<czajkowski> so need a drink
<czajkowski> jono: can a cannical emmployee who's a non member give you feedback ?>
<jono> czajkowski, totally
<jono> just send me an email :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: I'd suggest cjohnston but he may crack out the whip for teams not using it right, ask mhall119 he'll be gentle and ease them in
<czajkowski> grand
<czajkowski> message passed on
<czajkowski> tick off my to do list
<mhall119> akgraner: what day is this?
<mhall119> czajkowski: I'm very harsh, jusk ask my kids ;)
<czajkowski> mhall119: you're mixing you up with your other half
<czajkowski> I'll not cross that lady no way
<akgraner> mhall119, we have 5 open slots right now - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Timetable  take your pick from those for next week
<czajkowski> pencil you are my new favourite tool but I do wish you'd stop crashing on me on windows
<czajkowski> soo handy for wire frames
<czajkowski> done and dusted
<mhall119> akgraner: I can to 1600 on the 17th, what topic would you like me to discuss?
<akgraner> How LoCo teams can make better and more effective and efficient use of loco.ubuntu.com
<akgraner> or something like that
<akgraner> that's a ridiculously long ass title
<mhall119> heh
<akgraner> oops I mean just long titel
<akgraner> title
<akgraner> sorry about that
<mhall119> czajkowski: do you think locos need that kind of session?
<czajkowski> mhall119: about why they should use it
<czajkowski> as not all teams are
<czajkowski> A) lanauge seems to be a issue
<czajkowski> B) they're getting annoying they use a wiki a website ml and now LD
<czajkowski> so we kinda need them to just add their events there
<pleia2> the server problems last month made my team members grumpy
<czajkowski> and not anwyerhe else
<czajkowski> or else pull rss feed to werbsite
<mhall119> pleia2: not nearly as grumpy as they made us devs
<pleia2> (we were testing out the meeting thing, and the directory was down during our meeting)
<czajkowski> pleia2: if it made them grumpy can you image what it did to me
<czajkowski> I've to manually add teams blog to it and it kept crashing
<pleia2> we're back to wiki for meetings, I don't want to push it :\
<mhall119> :(
<pleia2> but we do use it for events
<mhall119> akgraner: okay, put me down for "Getting the most out of LoCo Teams Portal"
<mhall119> I'll who else i can round up to co-lead with me
<akgraner> great!  mhall119 thank you!
<akgraner> mhall119, on the schedule just let me know who else I need to add to it..
<akgraner> thanks again :-)
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping ^^ would you be available on the 17th at 12am our time to co-lead a session on using the LTP?
<akgraner> mhall119, cjohnston is on a boat :-P
<mhall119> oh, right
<akgraner> ok so I've been waiting to use that line
<mhall119> that might cause some latency issues
<czajkowski> mhall119: maybe one of the toics is confirm the name of the system :) so everyone calls it the same thing :p
<mhall119> czajkowski: where's the fun in that?
<czajkowski> mhall119: I'll stop calling it the LD as will the rest of the community :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: we're just going to pick a new name this UDS anway
<czajkowski> mhall119: so help me I am gonna throttle you
<czajkowski> so call it the LD then for this session
<mhall119> I'm voting for "The LoCo Teams Beefy Miracle"
<czajkowski> I vote the LD - for Lauras sake
<akgraner> mhall119, now that is funny!
<akgraner> and if you were in my head right now - I am sure the images for the t-shirts would be disturbing but funny non-the less...
<hggdh> akgraner: OK, Thur 1400
<czajkowski> ohh my onieirc tee has arrived
<czajkowski> cant wait to try it on and then maybe never waear it again
<czajkowski> them paws look like they are in the wrong place for a woman
<mhall119> akgraner: I get the feeling it would always be disturbing being in your head :P
<akgraner> hggdh, thank you again!
<akgraner> mhall119, I happen to like my reality :-)  but I know it's not for everyone nor the faint of heart...
<czajkowski> jono: is Aq around
<jono> czajkowski, he is today but I think he goes home today too
<czajkowski> bugger
<czajkowski> no drinkies with Aq
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> jono: give him a hug from me so and tell him how awesome U1 is please
<czajkowski> drinkies with Aq is fun
<jono> czajkowski, I can do the hugging, but I am sure he would love to hear the kudos from you in a mail
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> jono: he hears it all the tie I often tweett my lovoe for U1
<czajkowski> I've just backed up my work there
<czajkowski> as it's safer there than on local server as stuff went missing last week
<czajkowski> and on windows so can use the windows versaion
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> jono: you and aq so hug
<czajkowski> it's finding ye together and not hugging adn sober is the issue :p
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> HUGS
<jcastro> jono: hey
<jcastro> if you close your skype
<jcastro> where does it go?
<jcastro> mine is like, hiding
<jcastro> it's not on the launcher, alt-tab, or my panel, I see its notifications though
<popey> is it not being whitelisted properly?
<dpm> jcastro, that happens to me too, but not always, I think. When it happens I have to end up killing skype to close it
<bkerensa> jcastro: Are you about?
<jcastro> hi
<bkerensa> jcastro: Do you think in the future Canonical might be able to put together geographical mailing lists of Canonical employees for LoCo's ?
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<bkerensa> I have talked about this with a good handful of Canonical people during PuppetConf... For instance Portland has a lot of Canonical employees and I dont know half of them and therefore I have no way of inviting them to LoCo events
<jcastro> ah
<AlanBell> really good idea
<bkerensa> According to a few people Portland is one of Canonical's largest cities for employees
<jcastro> well, they should probably be subscribed to their local loco mailing list
<jcastro> yeah, there's quite a few people there
<bkerensa> and we have almost zero participation from Canonical on the LoCo level
<AlanBell> there is a super secret UK canonical list I happened to see in a mail I was copied on
<bkerensa> jcastro: Right now I notice about 3-4 subscribed but I hear there are upwards of 15 people at Canonical living here in Portland :P
<jcastro> might want to mail one the 3-4 and ask them to tell the others to join?
<bkerensa> Will do
<bkerensa> :)
<AlanBell> I use the "train to Millbank and stick some paper on the fridge door" method of communicating with the UK office
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Well they dont have a office here and they all live out in the woodworks somewhere
<bkerensa> :D
<AlanBell> yeah, it isn't a method that scales globally
<bkerensa> The few Canonical employees I do know locally... I have tried every trick in the book to get them to come to stuff
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> like telling them we have a keg of premium local beer :)
<AlanBell> we have been reasonably successful in tempting them out with beer
<pleia2> jono doesn't come to ubuntu california events, but he has hosted a few himself in the past
<pleia2> this release is sad though, jono, grantbow and I are all out of town
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/happyhour.pdf <- last thing I stuck on the fridge
<bkerensa> =o
<AlanBell> pleia2: we borrowed jono :)
<pleia2> AlanBell: indeed!
<pleia2> philly borrowed me, I'm going to the pennsylvania release party
<pleia2> I went to dublin's last year
<pleia2> I am never home in october
<bkerensa> pleia2: Expensive travel :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: not really, both trips I'm a tag-along for google events (my fiance was working at the dublin office, now I'm in philly for a conference)
<pleia2> so I just pay for my plane ticket
<AlanBell> pleia2: set a date yet?
<pleia2> AlanBell: spring of 2013 is as much as we've got :)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bkerensa/6111457584/in/set-72157627463903131/ <-- Our global jam..
<pleia2> so what happened with the thisisthecountdown site? it's today, but it's broken...
<AlanBell> not broken!
<pleia2> oh
<AlanBell> well, kind of broken, by the alien transmission
<AlanBell> 0x484558 in hex is "HEX" in ascii
<AlanBell> which is a clue pointing to the hex codes of the 5 colour bars
<AlanBell> 4a2e6d 702f61 65726f 737061 636572
<AlanBell> which is J.mp/aerospacer
<jcastro> hey akgraner
<jcastro> akgraner: didn't you say Rick was interested in some sessions?
<jcastro> we only have 2 left.
<pleia2> AlanBell: I see, found the askubuntu link :)
<AlanBell> which in turn bounces you to http://soundcloud.com/worldspaceagency/02-traveler/s-lrAhQ which is some mysterious music
<jcastro> this whole puzzle thing is brilliant
<akgraner> jcastro, yep
<akgraner> he hasn't told me what slot he wants
<akgraner> he said something about thursday
<akgraner> but that's full
<jcastro> we can shuffle
<akgraner> nods
<dpm> jcastro, how do the FAQs for tagged questions in askubuntu exactly work?
<jcastro> it's like a mix of votes, views, and # of duplicates a question has
<jcastro> dpm: got your mail, I'm in the IRC channel now
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, we need to start promoting all these public channels. I'm away tomorrow and I don't think it's a good idea to do it on Thursday, so I'll write a blog post on Thursday announcing the ways community can get involved in app development
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> maybe someone will respond to my one mail at some point. :)
<dpm> I'll write a blog post on *Friday, I meant
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, if they don't do it now that I pointed them to it, I'll try to chase the myapps guys to answer that one
<jcastro> heh
<dpm> :)
<dpm> time to call it a day, looking forward to a chilled out bank holiday tomorrow...
<jcastro> \o/
<dpm> good night everyone!
<jcastro> just a few more days!
<jcastro> and then we can party!
<jcastro> haha no, we start all over.
<dpm> \m/
<czajkowski> jcastro: :p
<czajkowski> party like it's 1999
<czajkowski> song is now in my noggin
<sense> czajkowski: Maybe a good tip for other LoCo's: we're currently having an intern from a polytechnic university (internships are mandatory part of that education level here) in the translation team and maybe we'll get one for the documentation.
<sense> Wait, the apostrophe rules are the other way around in English! 'LoCos'
<czajkowski> depends on the course and college in -ie
<czajkowski> my uni and sister uni do co-op like an internship
<czajkowski> 6-0 months work experience
<sense> That sounds a bit like what we're having too. But I thought it could be a nice way for LoCos to have skilled people contributing.
<pleia2> in the US you need to pay interns
<sense> Really?
<pleia2> yes
<sense> But it is a school thing!
<akgraner> some companies can get away with unpaid interns but it's really frowned upon in the us
<pleia2> if people weren't paid they wouldn't be able to do internships (school is very expensive, you need to make money when you're on break)
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye same over here
<sense> Here the education is state sponsored, so it would be a bit unfair if you would make money with it.
<czajkowski> usally about 18K
<sense> If you need money, you take a different job.
<czajkowski> sense: same in -ie
<czajkowski> our registeration though is 1K a year
<sense> 1.7k here
<czajkowski> and most people don't get a grant to go to college
<Pendulum> tbh, in the US the rules are pretty strict so most unpaid internships would be illegal anyway (or are illegal, just not enforced)
<sense> Here everyone does.
<czajkowski> I was fortunate to live 15 mins from Uni
<sense> Pendulum: Even for non-profits?
<czajkowski> there is a thing atm that people are looking for free internsuips
<sense> czajkowski: We get a free-throughout-the-whole-country public transport thing! Yay for that.
<Pendulum> sense: it's complicated. Nonprofits don't usually have interns, just volunteers over here
<sense> Hmm
<sense> Less professionalised?
<Pendulum> Sometimes
<czajkowski> http://slaves.ie/
<akgraner> depends on the company and how they are incorporated and how the intern is being used etc
<mhall119> less lawyer-ized
<pleia2> schools sometimes work with non-profits, but it's not an internship, it's volunteerism as part of classwork (and so done during the school term)
<czajkowski> one of my mates left uni in boston to come to ireland to study
<akgraner> state and federal labor laws in the US are interesting to say the least
<sense> That is a nice goal!
<czajkowski> it was cheaper for 4 years of living here and flights, and paying fees than to do her degree in USA
<czajkowski> she's gone on to do her masters, and phd,
<sense> Wait, that was tv.
<Pendulum> officially in the US any unpaid intern can't be used in any way that benefits the company, and instead it should be for things that further the education of the intern only
<sense> That is weird
<czajkowski> and now married an irish guy living in UK, so flip side, she's never going back to usa to her family there
<sense> That is a shame. But do non-EU-nationals also get cheap education in Ireland?
<sense> We only do that for EUs
<sense> English and Germans flock to our country because of that.
<sense> GBP 9000 or EUR 1713 per year! Your choice.
<sense> Pendulum: But what can an intern do that does not benefit the company he/she works for?
<sense> I mean, who came up with that?
<czajkowski> sense: aye so say my degree if I were to repeat it cost 5K a year
<czajkowski> to an USA it's like 11K-15K
<czajkowski> and to an EU it's about 7-8K
<Pendulum> sense: that's the point. if you read the US labor law unpaid interns shouldn't be benefitting the company, the company should be benefitting the intern. If it's a paid internship it's different
<pleia2> yeah, you can go to a cheap community college for 5K USD /yr
<sense> 5k a year is a lot
<pleia2> but most are more like 15-30k
<czajkowski> yeah I had to repeat a year cost me 5K
<czajkowski> set fees for every course across the unis
<czajkowski> obviously medicine is about 50K
<czajkowski> business would be about 8K
<czajkowski> depends on the degree tbh
<czajkowski> public admin is about 3.5K
<sense> All courses have the same fee for EUs, but non-EUs pay different fees per type.
<Pendulum> sense: the laws are set up so that people don't use unpaid interns rather than hiring actual workers (which is turning into a big issue)
<czajkowski> history politics and social studies about 3500
<sense> Medical stuff is the most expensive here with 32000 EUR a year, but beta is 9400 EUR and divinity only 3900 for non-EUS.
<sense> I am pissed, by the way. Sweden somehow managed to lead with 3-2 against us! czajkowski: I heard something about Ireland, Henry and hands. What was that story?
<sense> France won unfairly again?
<czajkowski> eh ?
<sense> football!
<czajkowski> oh round ball sport
<czajkowski> no idea
<sense> You only watch weird ball sport?
<czajkowski> I follow the oval shapped ball
<sense> Ah
<czajkowski> do ye not know me at all  by now
<czajkowski> gesh!
<Pendulum> sense: if it's not rugby, don't expect czajkowski to know about it
<sense> :)
<sense> But she is European!
<sense> I mean, even the English are like the continentals when it comes to football!
<czajkowski> sense: I will smack you
<czajkowski> and pleia2 is already due one smack today
<pleia2> :D
<sense> Maybe I should start running now.
<Pendulum> pleia2: what'd you do?
<Pendulum> pleia2: btw, I will see you end of this month!
<pleia2> Pendulum: it's best if I don't repeat it :) and yay! coming to UDS?
<Pendulum> yes!
<czajkowski> tis most definately best my dear
<pleia2> yay!
 * czajkowski peers at pleia2 
<sense> I won't be there, so I will be spared from the smacking!
<sense> You, however, will not.
<bkerensa> jcastro: I wish Canonical had big guy Ubuntu shirts and polos made :P
<bkerensa> I would buy a polo right now if you had my size ;D
<jcastro> yeah, most of mine are "fat man in little coat"
<jcastro> european XL is american S
<bkerensa> jcastro: You a bigger guy?
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> lately, I was doing ok last year
<czajkowski> hate the womens tee
<czajkowski> really wanna smack the person who signed off on it
<bkerensa> jcastro: jono had ceiz send me a XL ( I wear 2-3X
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> so yeah the shirt is uber tight :P and I have to wear a button up over it otherwise its unreal :D
<jcastro> erward: yo yo
<jcastro> oh right, you should be in London
<AlanBell> czajkowski: with the gropey paw
<czajkowski> jcastro: thought you were coming to london
<jcastro> I was then I wasn't
<czajkowski> AlanBell: tis a bit **
<jcastro> not for this week though
<czajkowski> jcastro: poo poo
<jcastro> it was for some rackspace thing that got cancelled
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> rackspace are fun people :P
<JanC> bkerensa: well, we have XXL locoteam t-shirts, but they are "European XXL" I suppose  :P
<bkerensa> JanC: I imagine European XXL is smaller then the American variant?
<bkerensa> :D
<JanC> (I doubt anything larger is healthy though...)
<bkerensa> JanC: for our global jam I ordered almost every size direct from customink and for our release party we have shirts being printed
<JanC> in any case, it might be larger than XL
<bkerensa> But I exclude myself from getting shirts or anything that our loco gets
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I need to find a better deal on shirt printing because this order that just got placed cost $340
<bkerensa> seems a bit steep to me
<JanC> depends on the # of t-shirts  ;)
<bkerensa> although our sponsor did ask if we needed $500 or $2000
<bkerensa> JanC: 15 shirts
<JanC> huh
<bkerensa> Mind you shipping is free
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Right now trying to find a good company in the U.S. to have our banner printed
<bkerensa> Ohh
<JanC> we sold our locoteam t-shirts for 12 € at FOSDEM, at made a profit (for the locoteam) on that
<JanC> and that's a reasonable quality organic & fairtrade t-shirt, not the cheapest child-labor crap
<JanC> but 15 t-shirts is not enough to get a good price of course
<bkerensa> JanC: Yeah I hear some LoCo's sells stuff.... I really dont wanna go that way... U.S. has to much regulatory issues for organizations
<JanC> bkerensa: you should buy 100 t-shirts or so
 * bkerensa doesnt wanna handle money on behalf of the LoCo anyways
<bkerensa> :P
<JanC> bkerensa: hm
<JanC> we have a locoteam bank account  ;)
<bkerensa> JanC: When we get stuff sponsored I have the vendor send a Purchase Order to whomever sponsors
<bkerensa> JanC: Yeah see in the U.S. you have to register with the state and federal government
<bkerensa> lots of paperwork
<JanC> bkerensa: no local registered non-profit that can handle the financials for you?
<bkerensa> JanC: Yeah we have lots I just have to talk to them about it
 * AlanBell agrees with bkerensa, easiest to have no money changing hands
<bkerensa> JanC: I reached out to one already but they are slow in responses
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Indeed
<JanC> AlanBell: I disagree  ;)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: If or when I'm not team lead it would be up to the LoCo to decide to go that way but I will not go that way
<AlanBell> it is great for the teams who can manage it
<JanC> ubuntu-be had > 2000 € until we bought the rollups (which we would have been unable to buy otherwise)
<JanC> ubuntu-fr has money too
<AlanBell> yes
<JanC> and I think our rollups look better than Canonical's :P
<AlanBell> probably
<AlanBell> canonical have got rollups with the circle of friends rotated wrong
<JanC> lol
<AlanBell> it very specifically says in the toolkit that when you write "ubuntu" vertically on a rollup the circle of friends is *not* rotated
<JanC> well, ours have the Ubuntu logo + a bunch of icons below + a question mark, then the icons are explained on our flyers
<AlanBell> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072296287_VczRW
<AlanBell> ^^ wrong!
<JanC> AlanBell: well, Canonical doesn't have to follow the rules in this, legally  ;-)
<AlanBell> http://design.canonical.com/brand/4.%20Ubuntu%20brand%20mark%20vertical.pdf
<AlanBell> sure, but when they produce explicit guidelines it is funny when they mess up
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/PromotionMaterial/Rollup2011 --> rollups
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/PromotionMaterial/Flyers2011 --> flyers
<AlanBell> very nice
<JanC> I didn't make them, and I certainly agree they look pretty good  ;)
<JanC> anyway, any locoteam can get a reasonable amount of money from things like t-shirt sales if they want, and it's really useful to have
<JanC> but sometimes it's legally complicated
<JanC> bkerensa: are you really sure you need all that paperwork BTW?
<bkerensa> JanC: Yeah... You have to register with the State and Federal Government as a Non-Profit
<bkerensa> In order to open a bank account
<JanC> bkerensa: but do you need tha tfor everything, or only for company gifts, for example?
<bkerensa> and until the IRS grants 501(c)3 status then you have to pay taxes and do reporting
<JanC> ah
<bkerensa> for everything
<bkerensa> until they grant status too your considered a business
<JanC> well, we are in grey zone about that  ;-)
<bkerensa> and sometimes the IRS apparently takes years to do that
<bkerensa> indeed
<doctormo> bkerensa: Shouldn't you be going after a 501(c)7?
<bkerensa> You europeans get it easy
<JanC> bkerensa: actually, things differ a lot inside Europe
<bkerensa> doctormo: No idea... I'm not going after anything thats why I think keeping money out of the LoCo is good
<JanC> maybe there could be an ubuntu-us non-profit, that handles money for the local teams?
<doctormo> bkerensa: The Massachusetts team has money, I think about $20 left, but we used to have $2,000 or so from the sale of case badges and tshirts.
<doctormo> bkerensa: Now technically the group didn't have any money, since it was actually the property of members. Which meant we paid tax on it as income.
<doctormo> What the 501(c) gives you is organizational status so income can be owned by the incorporated entity. Otherwise it's owned by which ever member owns the sold property.
<JanC> that would mean only 1 registered non-profit & related work instead of 52 (or how many states there are now)?
<bkerensa> doctormo: http://www.doj.state.or.us/charigroup/howtobe.shtml
<doctormo> JanC: 46 states, 4 common wealths and the Dominican Republic ;-)
<bkerensa> Just to handle money it would cost the LoCo money
<bkerensa> because we would have to file with the state and irs
<bkerensa> =/
<JanC> doctormo: and the DoC, makes 52 ?
<bkerensa> Not sure how much Oregon requires for such registrations but I know bylaws are required among many other things
<doctormo> JanC: They're not technically states, they're nations. But *shrug*
<bkerensa> doctormo: Oregon - A fee (sometimes as much as $900) must accompany applications for tax-exempt status.
<AlanBell> bkerensa: here we can open a bank account as a club or association - a group of friends can do that
<bkerensa> yeah see forget that
<JanC> doctormo: whatever they are called
<doctormo> bkerensa: What about as a non-tax-exempt incorperation?
<bkerensa> $900 just for the application and then we have to register with the state as a non-profit corporation and then whatever that 501(c)7 for the IRS
<bkerensa> :D
<JanC> doctormo: I'm mostly thinking about different locoteams anyway
<bkerensa> doctormo: But then we would be conducting business
<bkerensa> :D
<doctormo> bkerensa: No, you'd be conducting organisational activities. You don't have to be a business to be a corperation.
<JanC> AlanBell: sounds more or less like what we have in Belgium
<doctormo> I think you have to stand on your head and eat a goat in England :-P
<AlanBell> the bunch of friends thing works for stuff like oggcamp or little groups who want to do something
<AlanBell> but if it is to be "owned" by a general collective then you can't really do that sensibly
<JanC> well, that's mostly a metter of trust, really?
<JanC> matter
<AlanBell> well kind of
<JanC> obviously, legally it might get hairy if one trusted person runs off with the money...
<AlanBell> thats why you need a charter and articles of incorporation and such
<JanC> we have been thinking about all that, but it's also a lot of work, costs money, and involves legal work & money expenses every year?
<doctormo> AlanBell: that's why charters and incorperation exist.
<doctormo> JanC: To be fair the legal work isn't much.
<JanC> it still has to be done
<JanC> and preferably on time  ;)
<bkerensa> doctormo: I just checked it would cost $50 to register in Oregon plus we would have to put together bylaws etc etc
<doctormo> If it's a 20 page form once per year then only the hardiest of procastinators could fail.
<bkerensa> then if we didnt wanna have to pay taxes on any revenue we would have to pay up to $900 for Tax Exempt status
<doctormo> bkerensa: You might be able to find a good bylaw template online, that's what lawyers do ;-)
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> doctormo: Yeah but adding finance and legal work even if once a year to my already busy load can be to much
<bkerensa> :D
<doctormo> bkerensa: Is the tax on revenue significant?
 * bkerensa is already the person who does everything for the loco :P no shared help with meetings work, events etc
<bkerensa> :D
<doctormo> Ah well, this is an investment and that's really why we're talking about it.
 * bkerensa is still trying to find someone to handle or wiki and minute meetings months later :P
<JanC> doctormo: but like I said: why not have a national tax-exempt entity for the whole US?
<doctormo> JanC: Then you need per-state dealing, and I'm not sure how national orgs work with groups in each state.
<bkerensa> JanC: If there Ubuntu Foundation was not a shell that would be nice
<mhall119> there's SPI
<bkerensa> then the Ubuntu Foundation could handle all of this stuff on a international level
<JanC> the Ubuntu Foundation isn't there for that purpose
<bkerensa> doctormo: What do you guys use for your org name in MA?
<mhall119> JanC: Software in the Public Interest operates an a non-profit umbrella organization for various FLOSS projects
<JanC> the Ubuntu Foundation manages money to keep ubuntu running for a couple of years in case Canonical goes bankrupt or so
<JanC> mhall119: yes, that would be one possible organization that could help
<mhall119> does the Ubuntu Foundation even take donations?
<AlanBell> The Foundation was established on July 1st 2005 with an initial funding commitment of US$10 million, to ensure the continuity of the Ubuntu project and create a legal vehicle that represents the community structures of the project.
<mhall119> AlanBell: yeah, but it really hasn't done the latter
<AlanBell> so far
<mhall119> it's been like a $10m insurance policy for anyone investing in Ubuntu in their infrastructure
<JanC> mhall119: something like that  ☺
<AlanBell> yes, and that bit should be left well alone
<AlanBell> but if the community needs a legal vehicle to represent it's structure . . .
<JanC> it can't be a legal vehicle outside the jurisdiction where it's registered anyway?
<JanC> (or jurisdictionS)
<AlanBell> where is that then?
<JanC> no idea ;)
<JanC> my guess would be Isle of Man or the UK ?
<AlanBell> or south africa, or america somewhere (it is in $)
<jcastro> WIN!
<jcastro> the guidebook is awesome, and almost done
<AlanBell> SIGNAL FOUND. RECONNECTING... http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<bkerensa> AlanBell: What do you think it is?
<AlanBell> a game
<mhall119> bkerensa: shuttleworth is going to announce that Ubuntu is switching to Arch
<mhall119> and the popey is gonna shut it all down
 * mhall119 needs another meme to joke about
<jcastro> AlanBell: kudos on the highly detailed analysis on AU
<AlanBell> I just started it, and made it a community wiki
<AlanBell> the Ubuntu Mono font is on the google font API site already which is pretty cool
<nigelb> hggdh: heh, I know you love me too :)
<hggdh> nigelb: :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-12
<bkerensa> mhall119: Awesome ;)
<bkerensa> Wow... I get like 3 e-mails a month of people asking if attending a loco event would be suitable for them since they are not programmers etc
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> People don't understand that LoCo's are about Community :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: we get folks that aren't even all that info computers
<bkerensa> =o
 * akgraner is pondering the moral "Familiarity Breeds Contempt"
<akgraner> and has to admit there are times when I have to fight this - where is jono when I need to apologize to him...
<mhall119> in London
<mhall119> either drinking or sleeping at this time of night
<mhall119> with a small possibility that he's doing both
<akgraner> mhall119, I knew that I was just thinking aloud :-) but thank you...
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> anyone doing anything?
<jcastro> I have tool porn!
<jcastro> ok that came out wrong
<akgraner> hahahahahahahahaha
<jcastro> https://trello.com/board/community-team/4e6febfb247e35000000aab1
<akgraner> gosh I needed to laugh - thanks jcastro
<jcastro> amber
<jcastro> let's use this
<jcastro> as a community pin up board.
<akgraner> oh sweet
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> add your stuff
<akgraner> so I need to sign in to use it
<jcastro> and assign people, etc.
<jcastro> yeah, I just use my google account
<akgraner> k
<jcastro> but whatever, add stuff
<akgraner> one sec
<jcastro> let's try it!
<akgraner> jcastro, I'm logged in
* jcastro changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html  || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek, UDS prep, WI's, Blueprints for UDS || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> add a few items from your todo list
<jcastro> and then assign them to yourself
<mhall119> jcastro: stop showing everyone your porn tool
<jcastro> mhall119: add a few tasks please
<jcastro> I want to see if using this doesn't suck
<akgraner> ok I am just adding random stuff
<akgraner> but I don't see you
<jcastro> I just invited you
<akgraner> oh
<jcastro> you need to open the Community Team board
<jcastro> akgraner: also, make an example task
<jcastro> and assign it to me
<jcastro> I want to see what happens
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> jcastro, I added you to some "doing" items
<akgraner> oh this may be kinda cool  - can you chat in this tool somewhere
<jcastro> you can leave comments on each card
<jcastro> I think we would chat in here
<jcastro> and for each card you can leave a comment, or attach things
<jcastro> I think the voting is for how important people think each card is?
<akgraner> I like this
<jcastro> yeah
<akgraner> you could have cards and checklist for each project
<jcastro> RIGHT
<akgraner> assign people
<jcastro> and in one glance .... we can see what's going on
<jcastro> akgraner: let's try to use this for a while, I want to find out if it's useful
<jcastro> I am investigating email integration
<akgraner> so those organization wiki pages I created for each ubuntu week that never gets looked at could be turned into a usable item
<jcastro> because I would just send things into this
<akgraner> Can you copy cards
<akgraner> like change the check list for open week to app dev week
<akgraner> etc
<akgraner> we can set those up at UDS or the week after and bam it's all in place
<akgraner> then people can pick various tasks and stuff
<akgraner> or comment on the planning sessions etc
<akgraner> jcastro, do we need to clear this testing stuff and add actual stuff
<akgraner> so we can play with it this week and the rest of open week
<jcastro> this isn't testing stuff
<jcastro> I moved my work stuff onto it
<jcastro> but right
<jcastro> you could just add everything ahead of time in here
<akgraner> nods
<jcastro> and then we'd know the status of what everyone is doing
<jcastro> and, the best part is
<akgraner> that is cool
<jcastro> if you're behind, you just unassign yourself
<akgraner> bets the hell out my huge as spreadsheet
<jcastro> or if you want to do something, snag a card for yourself
<akgraner> s/as/ass
<jcastro> yes, yes it does. :)
<jcastro> it's kind of open ended
<jcastro> we can make however many set of lists we want
<akgraner> I like that - how did you find this tool
<jcastro> I just thought todo, doing, done, postponed would make sense
 * akgraner likes lists
<jcastro> it was on techcrunch
<akgraner> and I like that it marks through them
<jcastro> I like how each todo can have a sublist on the back
<jcastro> with little completion percentages
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> ok  - so do I the ubuntu weeks checklist to community team - the board you invited me too?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I was thinking
<jcastro> keep everything on one board
<akgraner> if I am going to set it up - I might as well do it in the right place
<jcastro> yeah
<akgraner> I like it
<jcastro> let me look up how to do recurring stuff
<akgraner> k
<jcastro> bbias
<akgraner> k
<jcastro> akgraner: ah, the little book icon next to the search
<jcastro> is a help thing
<jcastro> and then go to the overview
<akgraner> k
<jcastro> ah, looks like recurring lists are on the roadmap
<jcastro> just not implemented
<jcastro> I gues you could make the list
<jcastro> then keep it in doing
<jcastro> and then when you check them all off
<jcastro> uncheck them again and do it over?
<akgraner> for now yep - a card for each event
<akgraner> it's not like it's a hard list to copy and past
<jcastro> or move it from left to right
<jcastro> then back to the beginning each time
<jcastro> hey, assign me a deadline for the blog
<jcastro> like, for tomorrow
<jcastro> to blog about openweek
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> just assigned it to you, but I think I set it as the 13 let me fix that
<akgraner> fixed - oh that is easy to fix
 * akgraner wonders can you link multiple boards - you can with the links function right?
<akgraner> so let's say I had News Team Board but wanted it to show up on the community board or leadership team etc - we could do that as well right?
<akgraner> this way the community team board has links to all the other areas in the community
<akgraner> providing teams want to add them there
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> for now just put everything on this one board
<jcastro> to see how it works
<jcastro> before we spread everything out
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> akgraner: check out my handy dandy color coding
<akgraner> jcastro, you used the labels for that right
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> go in the preferences
<jcastro> and you can name each color
<akgraner> that's cool
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> akgraner: we can sort the order top to bottom
<jcastro> akgraner: you don't have any more todos?
<jcastro> we need a third person
<akgraner> yep I have tons of todo's
<jcastro> cjohnston: are you around?
<jcastro> akgraner: this is awesome
<jcastro> akgraner: aha!
<jcastro> akgraner: so, let me backpedal
<jcastro> maybe we should create them on seperate boards?
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> see I told you I had tons of todos
<akgraner> so here is what I was thinking - (for me anyway)
<jcastro> ok
<akgraner> create a News Team Board and a Leadership Team Board
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> oh, check it out
<jcastro> on the top right
<jcastro> it's trivial to switch between boards
<jcastro> ok, create those two
<jcastro> I created an "ubuntu" organization
<akgraner> all the Ubuntu Weeks can go on the Community board or a Classroom Board
<jcastro> right right
<jcastro> NICE!
<akgraner> oh a classroom board would be better for the weeks
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> let's just mirror the team structure
<jcastro> because we know what they are already
<akgraner> yep
<jcastro> akgraner: ok I had to invite you to the ubuntu org
<akgraner> ok me looks
<jcastro> you should be able to create boards in it now
<akgraner> jcastro, was I supposed to get a new notification?
<jcastro> don't know
<jcastro> see if you can create a new board
<jcastro> and add it to ubuntu
<akgraner> k
<jcastro> oh oopos
<jcastro> I didn't actually send the invite, try it now
<akgraner> yep created 3 new boards
<akgraner> jcastro, can you see them or do I need to invite/assign you to them
<jcastro> I think you need to invite me, let me check
<akgraner> Ubuntu Classroom, Ubuntu News Team, Ubuntu Leadership Team
<jcastro> ok I can see your boards
<jcastro> but not participate in them
<akgraner> so to participate I need to assign you to them
<jcastro> yeah try one
<jcastro> actually that makes sense
<jcastro> I can see any of them because I'm in "ubuntu"
<jcastro> but the person needs to be put in the right team to add stuff
<akgraner> I just sent you invites to the ones I created
<jcastro> yep, in now
<akgraner> cooleo
<akgraner> How does it move items from todo -> Doing -> Done
<jcastro> drag it
<jcastro> or hover over it and <- or ->
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> makes sense
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> , and . are the keyboard shortcuts
<akgraner> ok I never thought I would ask for keyboard shortcuts, but I don't use the mouse any more - and get annoyed when my hands have to leave the keyboard now
<akgraner> ok  - I'll work on populating those boards I created in a few - thanks for finding this
<akgraner> beats the heck out of checklists on a wiki page
<akgraner> or spreadsheets
<jcastro> hey
<akgraner> yep
<jcastro> akgraner: rename the boards and remove "ubuntu" from the front
<jcastro> it puts the org up top anyway
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> oh that was easy
<jcastro> this is pretty awesome
<akgraner> :-)
<jcastro> ok we just need to toss more people in there to see if it's awesome or if it just confuses the crap out of people, heh
<jcastro> I invited nigel and chris
<akgraner> yep let me find all the check list and populate the classroom one right quick
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> I get the feeling we're going to want to do a bunch of sublists
<jcastro> otherwise we'll be swamped with cards
<akgraner> nods
<jcastro> I notice you can promote a subtask into a card too
<akgraner> let me play with this right quick and we can figure it out
<jcastro> akgraner: https://trello.com/shortcuts
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> ah suckfest, you can't move cards from one board to another
<jcastro> so like, you can't move entire things to other teams
<jcastro> akgraner: also it's in real time, if you leave it open and other people do stuff it just autoupdates
<akgraner> oh cool on the in real time thing
<jcastro> akgraner: yeah so I guess you can leave it open all day and see how people are getting on
<jcastro> I just made an app out of it
<jcastro> akgraner: heck yeah, that openweek one looks /AWESOME/
<akgraner> I realized that some of the wording is for developer week
<akgraner> but it's a start
<akgraner> ok I am not seeing how to create a sublist
<akgraner> what am I missing
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<jcastro> there's a sublist for the back of each card?
<akgraner> hmmm /me looks again for the "back" of the card
<jcastro> click on the card
<jcastro> sorry, I mean on the card
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> I thought I missed something
<akgraner> ok this is kinda cool
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> hey so, idea.
<jcastro> let's run with what we got here, fill em up, use them, etc.
<jcastro> and then at UDS we can show bacon, etc.
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> also how do you delete stuff?
<akgraner> I want to move things off the todo card on the community team
<akgraner> since I created boards for them
<jcastro> you just archive it
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<jcastro> http://blog.trello.com/launch/
<jcastro> check out their other lists they're using
<jcastro> I just happened to like todo, doing, done, postpone, since it's like a GTD thing
<akgraner> on cool
<jcastro> right
<akgraner> Use GTD too :-)  so yeah I like those too
<jcastro> so maybe you want to organize it by Each week
<jcastro> and then instead of 10 weeks out, etc.
<akgraner> yep
<jcastro> let me do one and we'll see which one we like
<akgraner> I wasn't sure how to do that
 * akgraner needs to read up on this 
<jcastro> I'll mess with that, you just keep doing what you were doing
<jcastro> their whole blog has good info
<jcastro> ok I'll plan Open Week for 12.04
<akgraner> jcastro ok  - let me see how you do this
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> akgraner: can you copy and paste your week stuff on a pastebin somewhere?
<jcastro> like what you put in those checklists.
<akgraner> I see  - so can you assign due dates to each of the check list items...
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> Ok one sec
<jcastro> I got it
<jcastro> watch this
<akgraner> http://pastebin.com/u3wZxfZX
 * akgraner watches
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> check it out
<akgraner> Oh I see :-)
<akgraner> I got this now
<akgraner> Do you know the dates for app dev, dev, cloud weeks/days yet for 12.04
<akgraner> Open Week is easy to figure out
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> we pick those at UDS
<jcastro> but if you know the steps
<jcastro> we can always go back and just add dates
<akgraner> gotcha
<akgraner> so you convert the items to a card
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Organization
<jcastro> ah check this out
<jcastro> Look at "final preparations"
<jcastro> each week could be a card
<jcastro> and then each task in there, let me adjust it one more time. :)
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> SO the steps are the same for each week - with little tweaks here and there - but I can go ahead and use the 12.04 you just did and apply then to the other weeks but just change the wiki pages and mailing lists that are referenced
<akgraner> that's cool :-)
<akgraner> so then you just move the items to the right date order
<akgraner> SO you archive the items when completed then
<akgraner> or do you want them moved to a "DONE" page
<akgraner> so you can see what has been completed the archive those items at the end of each week
<jcastro> akgraner: ok what do you think now?
<akgraner> I like it it - nice and neat
<jcastro> akgraner: well, I think what we should do
<jcastro> is move them to a Done
<jcastro> so we don't forget them
<akgraner> k
<jcastro> and they're there in case of follow up
<jcastro> and then every cycle
<jcastro> archive them up
<akgraner> totally
<jcastro> or end of every week or something like that
<jcastro> that way jjono can see what's been done, etc.
<akgraner> it also makes it easy to see what's been accomplished etc
<akgraner> yep
<jcastro> akgraner: and I just color code them
<jcastro> so we can dump them in Done
<jcastro> akgraner: I wish we could clone cards
<jcastro> that would be brilliant
<jcastro> akgraner: ok don't fix up the one for this time
<jcastro> we've done all that crap already
<jcastro> so I will move it to done
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> we should add it to the suggestions somewhere - clone cards
<jcastro> it's on there
<jcastro> I checked. :)
<jcastro> akgraner: ah I know how we do it
<jcastro> at the end of every cycle, you rename Done to "Done for 11.10", then archive the entire list at once!
<akgraner> Oh Nice!
<akgraner> see you are thinking!
<jcastro> akgraner: right so I'm thinking
<jcastro> for things that we need lists for, repetive stuff
<jcastro> we can do it like that
<akgraner> Did you change the ToDo Card  in classroom?
<jcastro> and then for ones that always have stuff coming in and out we can use todo, doing, done, postpone
<jcastro> akgraner: I archived it because I saw you making them into individual ones
<akgraner> gotcha
<akgraner> just wanted to make sure I wasn't clicking in the right spot or something :-)
<akgraner> SO I guess we need to document this somewhere
<akgraner> jcastro, you want me to start a googledoc?
<jcastro> for what?
<akgraner> then we can move it to a <eye roll> wiki page </eyeroll>
<jcastro> well, once people see it set up
<jcastro> they will just follow along
<akgraner> this b/c you know some people won't read the blog and stuff on the site
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> it's easy
<jcastro> you write stuff down
<jcastro> and then drag it around
<jcastro> I mean, I guess we could write it down, but once you see them set up, it'll be easy
<akgraner> I know
<akgraner> nods
<jcastro> granted it sucks for us right now because we've redone some like 3 times
<jcastro> but hey, who's counting
<akgraner> it's still easy though
<akgraner> a lot easier than doing this on a wiki
<akgraner> with edit conflicts and crap
<akgraner> hmm now if these list could interact with the burndown charts
<akgraner> you could have a burndown list - and when you move it into DONE etc it updates those charts
<akgraner> but I dream :-)
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> but they don't have an API yet
<akgraner> I like this though - just have to remember to change the blueprints and stuff
<akgraner> but that's easy - just added update blueprints as a checklist item :-)
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> hey, on each of the boards you made
<jcastro> set them to public
<jcastro> and then turn off voting
<jcastro> which is like a scrum thing we don't need/want
<akgraner> ok will do
<akgraner> Done
<akgraner> jcastro, I'll populate some of the other boards in the am and invite the other team members to join - :-)  this is fun...
<jcastro> yeah me too!
<jcastro> wait!
<akgraner> yes
<jcastro> https://trello.com/card/board/make-checklists-re-usable/4d5ea62fd76aa1136000000c/4e1e0ab1802ec6e81c0ee19c
<jcastro> vote for this
<jcastro> https://trello.com/card/board/templates-for-boards/4d5ea62fd76aa1136000000c/4e6fdc349d5bce0000004fa6
<jcastro> and this!
<jcastro> akgraner: hah awesome, they use it for their own tracking of making it
<jcastro> how meta.
<akgraner> :-) Voted
<akgraner> anything else before I go find my pillow?
<jcastro> nope, i am off to bed
<jcastro> this was fun, talk to you tomorrow!
<akgraner> yeppers laters
<nigelb> jcastro / akgraner - nEAT
<jcastro> EXCELLENT.
<jcastro> nigel is here
 * jcastro rubs hands together
<jcastro> I knew you'd appreciate a nice web app
<nigelb> I know of it :)
<nigelb> Its pretty awesome
<pleia2> "I have tool porn!" is my new favorite jcastroism
<jcastro> I do.
<jcastro> I do.
<nigelb> and jcastro gets pwned by the pleia2!
<pleia2> interesting, who makes trello?
<nigelb> Joel Spolky gang
<nigelb> What's the company name? FogBiz?
<jcastro> I think it's just fog creek
<nigelb> Aha, that one
<pleia2> ah, yeah
<nigelb> Its a startup of its own.
<jcastro> ok so we were thinking this would  be a good way for people to follow what's going on and where
<jcastro> and be able to see how things are coming along for each team
<jcastro> so amber and I are going to try it fulltime, and then I guess we can talk about it at UDS
<jcastro> so we don't get stuck on "what needs to be done for open week?"
<jcastro> we just took amber's monster checklists of doom(tm) and put them in there
<nigelb> I suggest we move all of Amber's monster checklists of doom (TM) there.
<nigelb> jcastro: are you guys short of hands for open week?
<jcastro> for sessions?
<jcastro> pleia2: ok I figured out how to just invite you to "ubuntu", sorry for the spam
<jcastro> >_>
<jcastro> <_<
<nigelb> lol
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I like collaborative todo lists
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> these are fun
<jcastro> so amber and I made some
<jcastro> if you want to chip in
<jcastro> or make your own
<jcastro> and then assign other people, etc.
<pleia2> I added some stuffs to classroom
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> to assign yourself you can just drag your head onto it
<jcastro> or I was thinking
<jcastro> when people want to help someone out
<jcastro> they can just see what is open (unassigned)
<jcastro> or just chip in somewhere
<pleia2> ooh neat
<nigelb> Wait, its not open!!!
<nigelb> <-- troll :P
<jcastro> trello.com/shortcuts
<jcastro> nom nom shortcuts
<pleia2> keybindings++
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> we'd just need to figure out colors for each board, etc.
<jcastro> but I figure how hard can it be
<jcastro> each team will just set it up however it works for them
<jcastro> it's just a list of lists
<jcastro> pleia2: click on one of the open week 12.04 cards
<jcastro> on the back it has like, sublists and stuff
<pleia2> oh wow
<pleia2> lots of stuff
<pleia2> cool
<jcastro> right, so it's like amber's huge spreadsheets
<jcastro> I don't know if you've seen them before
<jcastro> but basically, it's your worst nightmare.
<pleia2> added <green>
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> oh yes :)
<jcastro> ok going to bed, the boards and "ubuntu" itself is open to the public, so invite whomever you want into it, and then they can figure it out
<pleia2> ok, I actually need to get some sleep
<jcastro> night!
 * jcastro goes to bed
<pleia2> night all
<nigelb> night jcastro, pleia2
<czajkowski> aloha morning all
<nigelb> lies! I'm going back to bed.
<dholbach> good morning
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<ejat> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi ejat
<dholbach> cjohnston, happy birthday
<ejat> cjohnston : happy birthday ..
<czajkowski> how's folks?
<czajkowski> very odd being able to see jono head off to work in the morning
<czajkowski> 202 people from 30 LoCos and 26 countries are taking part in the 11.10 Release party, are you going to one, if you're organising one don't forget to add it to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1186/detail/
<AlanBell> up to 65 for the London party \o/
<czajkowski> there are way too many maybe attending... Confirmed attending: 38
<czajkowski> would be nice to get the other Maybe attending: 27 to come along also
<AlanBell> well you can haul one of the maybes along :)
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> I've moved all my windows around
<czajkowski> most annoying trying to figure out my keyboard shorts for which room I'm meant to be in
<czajkowski> jono: *waves*
<jono> hey czajkowski!
<jono> was great to see you today
<jono> sorry I couldnt come and say hi, I was running late
<czajkowski> jono: tis fine was waiting on bus I just wave at the staff in the morning
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> it's most amusing seeing you lot all walk to work in the morning
<czajkowski> actually here in the UK
<czajkowski> kinda reminds me where I live again
<czajkowski> 11 months in the UK
<jono> :-)
<jono> jussi, good for our call in 2m?
<cjohnston> thanks dholbach
<cjohnston> jcastro: im headed to work.. you pinged me last night.. just PM me if you still need me
<akgraner> cjohnston, he pinged you to take a look at https://trello.com/  you should have an invite
<akgraner> we were working through some stuff last night...it's a pretty cool tool
 * popey coughs http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2011/10/11/s04e17-chains-of-misery/
<popey> akgraner gets a mention
<akgraner> popey, resharing the link now and adding it to UWN :-)  /me listens as well - thanks!
<popey> ☺
<popey> np
<akgraner> popey, you all make podcasting seem easy!
<popey> hah
<popey> thank you
<czajkowski> some folks are just numptalots
<czajkowski> best word aq has ever come up with
<czajkowski> but it's a great description!
<jussi> czajkowski: ++
<akgraner> popey, you all sound so professional and polite - I love your *English*  - where  your=anyone from UK...
<AlanBell> it was a good language when we gave it to you :)
<akgraner> AlanBell, :-P
<jussi> AlanBell: haha
<nigelb> AlanBell: HAHAHA
<AlanBell> http://blip.tv/alan-bells-ubuntu-stuff/ubuntu-11-10-eyes-free-install-5636087
<czajkowski> how boot of the car became trunk I will never understand
<Pendulum> czajkowski: how do you know it wasn't trunk first?
<czajkowski> Pendulum: it just seems ilogical
<AlanBell> czajkowski: actually think of the pre-war type cars with a trunk strapped to the back to put stuff in
<AlanBell> bertie wooster type cars
<popey> what do you mean we _sound_ professional and polite? we _are_ professional and polite! :D
<popey> (sometimes)
<nigelb> lol
<jussi> popey: yeah right :P
<akgraner> popey, ;-)  that is true I should have said are not sound...I stand corrected
<akgraner> I screwed up my website and for some reason can't embed video or audio :-(  I'm sure it's just a setting some where but boo...
<Joeb454> akgraner: you clearly haven't heard all UK accents ;)
<akgraner> Joeb454, nope I haven't, but I absolutely <3 accents...kinda partial to my own thought :-)  I like the UK phrasing and word usages  - the jargon the cadence etc.  I also love how someone with a skilled vocabulary and British English masters the art of backhanded compliments...it's awesome!
<akgraner> s/thought/though
<akgraner> I would love to live in the UK for a couple of years just to pick up and learn to communicate that way :-)
<head_victim> akgraner: she's apples mate, who wants to speak the Queen's English anyway ;)
<akgraner> I need a better reason than that though to get my family to move with me...
<akgraner> head_victim, I said I like it but didn't want it applied to me - I should have been more specific :-P
<head_victim> akgraner: ah the "pick up and learn" made me concerned ;)
<akgraner> you all are funny - bbiab popey the podcast was a great way to start my day - thanks again!
<Joeb454> akgraner: the UK phrasing varies depending where you are, it's quite interesting, I'll try and find a tv show I watched about it not too long back for you :)
<mhall119> had anyone heard from doctormo today?
<Pendulum> mhall119: not since he posted stuff to fb/g+ last night
<mhall119> hope everyone is doing well
<mhall119> cjohnston: happy birthday old man!
<cjohnston> your still older mhall119 !
<mhall119> only biologically
<cjohnston> thats all that matters
 * mhall119 prepares "back in my day" comments
<mhall119> back in my day, we communicated with our friends over IRC, in a terminal window!
<mhall119> oh wait...
<cjohnston> lol
<jussi> one eye ric! :D
<mhall119> random
<czajkowski> back in the day we used ychat
<mhall119> heh, yeah, I remember those days
<jcastro> anyone have an iphone or android?
<jcastro> If someone can run guidebook and search for "ubuntu", you should be able to see the UDS schedule
<Pendulum> jcastro: only finding last uds
<jcastro> ok
<Pendulum> (on iphone)
<czajkowski> jcastro: same here on android
<czajkowski> I see may UDS
<jcastro> ok, thanks!
<jcastro> they must not have made it public yet
<czajkowski> np
<cjohnston> jcastro: I was trying to get it working because we have testing we need to do with guidebook
<jcastro> it was supposed to go live today sometime
<jcastro> cjohnston: try this
<jcastro> search for "ubuntu"
<jcastro> and then select the normal one
<jcastro> er, the one from last time
<jcastro> and then click "redeem code" or whatever they call it
<jcastro> and type in "uds"
<jcastro> that should show you the new one until it's made public
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> description works
<cjohnston> thats awesome
<jcastro> it's pretty sweet
<akgraner> jcastro, I am loving adding to your boards - especially the ideas card
<akgraner> Joeb454, thanks!
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> akgraner: yeah, I dreamt of lists
<akgraner> jcastro, too funny
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> Soon we'll be in Orlando! And we can lay by the pool
<mhall119> jcastro: you live on the beach now
<jcastro> I do
<jcastro> but only one person to share it with. :(
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<jcastro> akgraner: any response from rick?
<czajkowski> jcastro: dude shrup ya pup ya live near a beach with sunshine!
<akgraner> nope can you ping him
<czajkowski> don't make me come over therea and kick yer ass
<jcastro> czajkowski: :D :D :D
<akgraner> I think I am entering the pest zone now :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, but if that one person to share it with is Jill - the rest of the world shouldn't matter...:-P
<mhall119> jcastro: make her come over here
<jcastro> akgraner: touche`
<akgraner> jcastro, can you ping rick? and just tell him we can shuffle people?
<czajkowski> jcastro: wuv you too my dear
<jcastro> akgraner: yeah just did
<czajkowski> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313754_10150348943024634_44935334633_7837126_1754809761_n.jpg sums up way too many people I know
<jcastro> heh
<akgraner> jcastro, thank you!
<jcastro> that one dude I was mailing didn't claim his slot
<jcastro> so we need one more
<akgraner> k - hmm
<jcastro> I see
<jcastro> We killed the room
 * akgraner thinks
<jcastro> it's like a bug spray
<jcastro> come into a room with the voluntold brand spray and watch them run to the hills.
 * jcastro sprays popey in the head.
<nigelb> jcastro: killed what? who?
<jcastro> akgraner: need moar checklists.
<akgraner> hehe blogging then adding more the ubuntu weeks check list
<jcastro> nigelb: we need 2 more people
<akgraner> jcastro, so rick can't now?
<nigelb> jcastro: Ah!
<nigelb> let me look at the schedule to see who we can strong-arm...er convince.
<jcastro> akgraner: he hasn't responded
<jcastro> and it's been like .... a month
<jcastro> so I'm just going to fill them
<jcastro> if he wants to add an extra slot, then he can, shrug
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> nigelb, what is something you want to know more about
<akgraner> or anyone what something about 11.10 you think users/contributors want to know more about or get involved with...
<nigelb> akgraner: Might want to ask starcraftman if we wants to repeat his epic talk about how to find help
<nigelb> (its a user days talk and he does it *very* well)
<akgraner> nods
<jcastro> no kubuntu this time?
<akgraner> Haven't heard back from them
<jcastro> ok Van Dine is going to do a gwibber one
<akgraner> I email the list
<akgraner> dude how'd you talk him into that
<Pendulum> akgraner: there was probably bribery involved
<jcastro> ahl
<akgraner> totally
<jcastro> let me see if marrusl wants to do upstart
<akgraner> k
<nigelb> Maybe we should ask david or crimsun about audio
<nigelb> Or ask magicfab about "what you should know before buying an ubuntu system"
<maco> dholbach: your blog post doesn
<maco> hrmph
<dholbach> maco, hm?
<maco> i hit return when i meant to hit '
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> it doesn't do what exactly? :)
<nigelb> that happens to me way too often
<maco> i was going to say im not sure what the target audience for your survey is
<dholbach> "You were always interested in Ubuntu Development and gave it a try already?"
<maco> i mean, i see the first question in your screenshot, but as i presume you want fairly recent experiences.... would it be "people whose involvement attempts were within the last year" or...?
<dholbach> in the survey then there's a question where they can rate themselves from 1 to 10 depending on how much they feel they're experienced
<dholbach> I hope to be able to split the results into separate groups
<maco> ok
<dholbach> so we can say "very experienced feel this way", "new contributors feel the other way"
<dholbach> or something
<dholbach> but really... any feedback will be helpful
<maco> i was just thinking you'd get answers all over the place from cjwatson v. nigelb v. $random_new_person_i_dont_know_yet
<akgraner> I still haven't replied to jono's survey - *sigh*  - I keep overthinking my answers
<dholbach> maco, yeah, I guess that can happen :)
<nigelb> maco: I don't fall into either of those groups
<nigelb> my ubuntu development contributions have been "random" :)
<maco> "less actively participating than i used to" or "semi-retirement" would fit me :P
<maco> dholbach: for news sources, could you add Planet Ubuntu?
<nigelb> "semi-retirement" has a better ring to it :P
<dholbach> hum, not sure I can change the survey while it's already open?
<maco> jono did last week when i pointed out that "accessibility" team was missing on his survey
<akgraner> dholbach, you can with survey monkey..
<maco> oh hey #7 works for Planet too though....
<dholbach> let's see
<dholbach> hum, this is weird
<dholbach> it doesn't show me the text box with one line per answer, but a drop-down field!?
<dholbach> I guess I better leave it as it is ;-)
<nigelb> heh
<maco> ok. i just put it in the textbox of "other"
<dholbach> thanks maco
<dholbach> jcastro, jono, are we team calling today?
<jcastro> I thought we were
<jono> dholbach, jcastro I canceled my participation as I am in my mgmt sprint
<jcastro> HEY ALRIGHT, PARTY.
<jcastro> dholbach: I'm about to announce the final schedule for openweek, you can just retweet and stuff
<dholbach> jcastro, sweet
<nigelb> jcastro: HUZZAH!
<jcastro> hey you know what
<jcastro> akgraner: screw this old logo
<jcastro> I'm making a new one
<akgraner> k - let me know when you have it so I can add it to my blog post...
<jcastro> well I will announce first
<nigelb> jcastro is ON A ROLL!
<dholbach> sometimes I love how dirty hacks make your life easy
<AlanBell> nice to see jcastro adopting a JFDI methodology
<nigelb> I thought Ubuntu was all about JFDI ;)
<jcastro> NOW that I have checklists, I AM ON A ROLL.
<jono> lol
<jcastro> hummm
<jcastro> where did all my momentum/motivation just go ....
<jcastro> oh right, I just used the wiki.
<jcastro> dholbach: hold me
 * popey hugs jcastro tightly
<mhall119> jcastro: why trello and not kanban?
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<nigelb> because trello is new!
 * popey puts little stars around nigelb's "New!"
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> mhall119: too complicated
<jcastro> mhall119: you mean the leankit thing?
<mhall119> yeah, isn't that what trello is doing?
<jcastro> not really
<jcastro> it's more like, simple
<mhall119> looks mostly the same to me
<mhall119> but ok
<jcastro> yeah, there's a bunch of them
<jcastro> I tried them over the weekend
<jcastro> this one is simple without being too simple
<jcastro> but like, I wouldn't run a dev team from it
<jcastro> but it's nice for "how is openweek coming along?"
<jcastro> https://twitter.com/#!/castrojo/status/124144053272064001
<jcastro> can a brother get some RTs?
<dholbach> did you g+ it?
<jcastro> just now
<dholbach> ah, here we go
<jcastro> man this ad size is perfect
<jcastro> I have collected a set of ads this size for each event
<dholbach> RT'd and R+'d
<jcastro> dholbach: has someone told you today how great those glasses are?
<jcastro> dholbach: you got some hot facebook action too?
<dholbach> ah, I'll put it on the ubuntudev thing too
<dholbach> and mention it in tomorrow's dev update
<dholbach> jcastro, I bought them for 100 NOK in Norway at the most run-down gas station in the country
<jcastro> is 100 NOK a lot?
<jcastro> only you could pull those off dude. They're so awesome
<dholbach> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=100+nok+in+usd
<dholbach> and I think I looked at 500 pairs of sunglasses in my life I didn't like :)
<nigelb> what glases?
<popey> see dholbach's G+ page
<dholbach> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-NBPZsiD8rhQ/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAChg/iz1TbKVle48/photo.jpg?sz=200
<popey> tis a good pic
<popey> I think i need a new avatar
<nigelb> ah, agreed
<jcastro> something that highlights your sideys
<popey> :D
<akgraner> jcastro, I love your posts!
<jcastro> mhall119: hey so amber and I are going to use it
<jcastro> mhall119: and if it works out for us we'll show ya'll at UDS
<jcastro> I was looking for something that lets us see what's going on at a high level
<dholbach> hello gwibber - I'm talking to you! yes, you!
<jcastro> so it's obvious to tell when someone is swamped, and you can just grab an item and do it.
<akgraner> jcastro, I'm fixing the classroom calendar now...
<mhall119> jcastro: I like it, I just was wondering why use something different, since I'm using kanban internally
<akgraner> I thought you added place holders, but I don't see them...just double checking
<dholbach> wow, click the "microblog something" in gwibber and watch it kill your cpu
<mhall119> jcastro: also, I think kanban is getting some LP integration
<dholbach> two cores of my system busy
<akgraner> dholbach, qwibber has always killed my cpu :-)
<greg-g> jcastro: "using Unity like a boss: tRips and tricks" You're taking me on a trip?
<nigelb> greg-g: lol
<nigelb> dholbach: that must be the kidden kill switch :P
<nigelb> *hidden
<jcastro> greg-g: you know .... that's funny enough to just leave in there.
<greg-g> :)
<jcastro> mhall119: I didn't know that.
<mhall119> jcastro: it's been mentioned within ISD a couple times, not sure if they're doing it or if we are
 * mhall119 was only half paying attention, tbh
<mhall119> but essentially it would map the board lanes to bug status
<mhall119> and update cards as the bugs update
<cjohnston> is anyone else having issues with adding accounts on gwibber?
 * mhall119 is having issues with gwibber in general
<dholbach> has somebody of you experience with having a script put loads of small pictures together to a big one? not a panorama, not a fancy-mosaic or something - just stitch them together
<cjohnston> hmm
<dholbach> should I look at python-imaging for this?
<mhall119> dholbach: you can probably do it with imagemagic and shell
<cjohnston> my phone does it.. its really cool
<dholbach> mhall119, I had a look at the imagemagick docs, but they don't really help - there's a -mosaic switch, but I can't seem to get it working
<dholbach> cjohnston, let me send you ~160 pics
<czajkowski> dholbach: posted your survey to the loco teams page on fb
<nigelb> dholbach: picasa does it well
<popey> mosaic ☹
<popey> non free
<akgraner> cjohnston, yes!
<nigelb> popey: I thought you were baout thinks that work :)
<akgraner> and in empathy too...
<popey> nigelb: my point is that someone is going after people who implement mosaic
<popey> not that the code is non-free
<nigelb> ah
<cjohnston> dholbach: it doesnt do it for pictures already taken
<dholbach> ah, looking like python-imaging can do it
<dholbach> let me see
<jcastro> man. :(
<jcastro> there's a 2 inch lizard in my apartment
<jcastro> I think he's stuck in here
<jcastro> I'm trying to catch him to release him
<czajkowski> jcastro: and I thought I was bad there is a dog in the office
<mhall119> jcastro: best get use to it
<jcastro> I feel bad for him
<jcastro> he's probably going to die somewhere.
<mhall119> 2 inches, must be a baby
<jcastro> it is
<mhall119> jcastro: get a cat, problem solved
<jcastro> the only way I can think of catching him is with the vacuum
<jcastro> we gave up our cat. :(
<jcastro> Miguel would have hunted this thing for sport, and then brought me the body for evidence.
<akgraner> is the fridge slow for anyone else
<akgraner> like loading the calendars
<akgraner> jcastro, got the last spot filled
<akgraner> adding it now
<akgraner> or do you want the last slot of the day? in which case I'll bump you to it and put the other person in the 1600 UTC time slot on Friday
<Pendulum> jcastro: why'd you give up your cat? :(
<jcastro> moving him was too painful, she was flying, I was drying at different times, etc.
<jcastro> he has a good home now with another cat
<Pendulum> I'm glad he has a good home
<jcastro> and the owners send us pics every once in a while
<Pendulum> I think y'all need a new cat, though
<jcastro> we didn't want to give him up for adoption
<jcastro> no, jill says she'll never love again
<daker> dholbach, http://fydo.net/projects/merge
<jcastro> I personally want a bengal or a savannah or something
<akgraner> jcastro, ok schedule is completely full now :-)
<Pendulum> jcastro: yeah, we said that when our cat died. and now I have a kitten ;-))
<jcastro> AWWWW YEAH
<pleia2> I have an egyptian mau, they're smaller than bengals (which are huge!)
<jcastro> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-QBoMLH6EvAY/TliCTVd9FgI/AAAAAAAAARk/m1XoRzXzIpg/s1600/5353.awww+yeah.jpg
<jcastro> this is the pic of the day
<jcastro> everything we do revolves around this
<jcastro> Pendulum: yeah, if we do I don't want the hassle of a kitten
<dholbach> daker, I'm almost there with python-imaging :)
<dholbach> it's basically just a for-loop
<pleia2> jcastro: avoid siamese :) they stay kittens forever (much to my horror!)
<pleia2> monster critter
<jcastro> whoa, maus look awesome!
<Pendulum> jcastro: I wasn't planning on it either, but my mother insisted that we get a kitten
<jcastro> looks like a cloud leopard
<pleia2> yeah, they're pretty :)
<Pendulum> mine seems to be run-of-the-mill black cat, except she's also got some dark brown (think burmese-colour) in her
<jcastro> I like it when they look like mini versions of hunting cats.
<jcastro> that's basically my line of thinking
<jcastro> "I own a small tiger."
<pleia2> hehe
<Pendulum> heh, ours is a panther
<Pendulum> or at least she thinks she is
<Pendulum> we keep quoting Ogden Nash
<Pendulum> ("When called by a panther/Don't anther")
<jcastro> I don't miss having a walking poop factory though
<popey> there is a lady here at work, every time i leave the building she says "goodnight... say hi to the cats!"
<popey> I feel bad when I dont say hi to my cats
<pleia2> haha
 * czajkowski peers at the channel 
 * popey sets cats on czajkowski 
<czajkowski> No!
 * czajkowski runs away 
<czajkowski> popey: know the way jon is evil he sent me something like this before http://forestgnome.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/nina-door-small.jpg?w=477&h=357
<popey> haha
<popey> gorgeous cat
<czajkowski> popey: he's only lucky he was far away from me
<czajkowski> hoping he comes along tomrorow
<czajkowski> should be fun
<jcastro> hey akgraner
<jcastro> kate tells me she gave you an answer to "what time does ubuntu release?"
<jcastro> in an interview you did with her.
<akgraner> she did
<cjohnston> when we are good and ready?
<akgraner> :-) sigh do you not read my interviews
<jcastro> I do!
<nigelb> jcastro: lies!
<akgraner> jcastro, I am teasing you  :-)
<akgraner> I know you do -heck I can't remember who said what in which interview without going back through them..:-/
<akgraner> Is Tiago Carrondo IRC Nick - tcarrondo?
<akgraner> jcastro - Classroom Calendar is update so where ever that is on those list you can move to done - will blog and crosspost to classroom and Fridge now :-)
<jcastro> nice!
<akgraner> s/update/updated - I give up typing correctly in IRC jeez
<jcastro> sorry I was on the phone
<dholbach> alright - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> hey akgraner
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jcastro> so andy471 pm'ed me
<jcastro> and was like "I saw the announcement and the old logo"
<jcastro> so he made a new one
<akgraner> oh cool :-)
<pleia2> yay
<cjohnston> jcastro: can you blog about summit and LoCo Team Portal and how we need new devs
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> so what do we need?
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu.com/summit-loco-portal-developers
<jcastro> hey nigel
<nigelb> jcastro: wahts up?
<nigelb> reading
<jcastro> do you have a mozillians page?
<nigelb> YES
<jcastro> can you take a screenshot for me?
<jcastro> of your page?
<nigelb> sure
<akgraner> ok blog post cross posted everywhere now :-) mark that off the list jcastro :-)
<akgraner> I'll email session leads once I get back from picking up my kids from school
<nigelb> jcastro: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nigelbabu/mozillians.png
<jcastro> thanks
<jcastro> mind if I use it on a blog?
<nigelb> nope, go ahead :)
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/11360873455/lets-make-it-personal
 * cjohnston starts throwing stuff at jcastro 
<jcastro> heh
<maco> haha
<maco> nigelb: does your mustache feel insulted?
<jcastro> akgraner: card dragged to DONE!
<cjohnston> jcastro: am I not able to add stuff to the trello thing?
<jcastro> oh I need to add you
<cjohnston> o
<jcastro> can you set a pic for your dude?
<jcastro> there's like 3 CJs in there
<czajkowski> why is vlc hogging memory again >?( bad bad bad vlc
<jcastro> cjohnston: ok try now, I added you to the community team board
<cjohnston> ok
<jcastro> cjohnston: the call for help is in my blog autoqueue, but it's done
<jcastro> it'll run in a few hours
<jcastro> cjohnston: hahaha, well done
<cjohnston> jcastro: I made a few minor changes in the etherpad
<cjohnston> http://pad.ubuntu.com/summit-loco-portal-developers
 * popey farts http://about.me/popey at jcastro :D
<cjohnston> jcastro: you see your new task? is that what your well done was about?
<jcastro> OH MAN
<jcastro> what an epic
<jcastro> epic photo
<popey> Binns took it
<jcastro> biins takes the best photos
 * jcastro adds to post
<popey> haha
<jcastro> cjohnston: I moved it to the unicorns column
<popey> great post btw jcastro
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> jcastro: http://about.me/cjohnston
<jcastro> ok now I see what you're doing
<cjohnston> ?
<jcastro> but too late, it's on planet!
<cjohnston> Is the lets make it personal post what your doing to try to get more developers
<jcastro> nigelb: oh lol, can you shrink your screenshot on people? I apparently fail at the internet
<cjohnston> ??
<jcastro> cjohnston: I have a follow up for the loco directory
<jcastro> this is just an idea I had
<jcastro> where it's like "look at our amazing group of kick ass people!" and it's a stupid html list with no personality.
<cjohnston> gotcha.. if you dont mind then, I did make a couple of changes to the post in etherpad if you didn't already catch them
<jcastro> yeah, working it now
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> jcastro: http://ubuntuone.com/0mtN9xOg6pCwNUVChbn7p7
<jcastro> !!!!!
<cjohnston> it already existed before you blogged about it
<jcastro> noice.
<popey> wow, just had the most annoying compiz bug ever
<jcastro> only one?
<popey> CTRL+ALT arrows moves you from one desktop to another
<popey> but takes whatever is full screen with it
<jcastro> ah, as if shift is being held down
<popey> like you have shift held down
<popey> yes
<popey> but sometimes takes more than one with it
<popey> i only stopped it by unmaxing everything
<popey> even does it when you use the workspace switcher on the launcher
<daker> jcastro, http://ubuntuone.com/64pcQyFq08totlyDqmr1w9
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/5fw6ajsJjVFRJ9jlAQKUzQ
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/3EGr5xATTOCVHV0jyRJZqx
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/3rWEqFYXpJ7yArr6NLBusl
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> these look awesome!
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/0mtN9xOg6pCwNUVChbn7p7
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/4DsFLs4Y5tpX2cnKRo2Wsp
<jcastro> are these prototypes or real?
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/4sx3JIp4OhzzprcMrrOg1D
<daker> mockups
<jcastro> these look great!
<daker> ツ
<popey> oh another jcastro
<popey> do you sometimes find the cursor in your terminal is not a block
<popey> but a square
<popey> like it doesnt have the highlight
<popey> if I alt-tab away and back it fixes it
<AlanBell> good stuff daker
<daker> thanks AlanBell
<AlanBell> got plans for maps at region level?
<AlanBell> so click europe, get a clickable map of europe?
<AlanBell> I did a mockup of it, but never got it fully done
<daker> we will see how we can do it
<jcastro> popey: I don't get that
<jcastro> ok lizard update, he ran out and now he's under the living room couch
<jcastro> I opened the door for him to get out
<jcastro> let's see what happens
<popey> alt-tab is annoying me now
<popey> it absolutely doesn't switch between last two used windows
<popey> aargh
<popey> now it's doing the moving windows about thing
<AlanBell> popey: I find the unfilled terminal cursor happens sometimes
<popey> and now neither wired nor wireless will connect
<popey> segfault in wpa_supplicant
<jcastro> man popey
<jcastro> it's not your day
<popey> right, so the only way i get this desktop online is to attach an _apple_ usb to ethernet device
<jcastro> come on lizard, I left the door open, you will die in my apartment, make a run for the door.
<popey> which just works
 * popey stabs ralink
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> the little guy walked out in the middle of the room
<jcastro> looked at the open door
<jcastro> saw freedom
<jcastro> and then ran back underneath the couch
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> I am determined to make him live
<popey> My cats brought a bird in once, I shoo'ed them out and then carefully bird-herd'ed the bird out the front door to freedom
<popey> cats were waiting and pounced on it
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> looks like they trained /you/.
<jcastro> "why do all this work, daddy knows what do to."
<popey> what am I doing wrong with alt-tab
<popey> I start terminals with CTRL+ALT+T
<popey> i have lots of them, I alt tab and they all appear
<popey> over the top of whatever I tabbed away from
<popey> i only wanted one of them
<jcastro> alt tab to the terminals
<jcastro> but don't let go
<jcastro> then alt-` to cycle to the one you want
<jcastro> then let go
<popey> yes, i know that :D
<jcastro> ` meaning, whatever key is above your tab key
<popey> but then alt-tab away to chrome again
<popey> then i want to come back to that one
<popey> i dont want to do the alt ` dance every time
<popey> I want to quickly flick between two windows
<jcastro> OHHHHH
<jcastro> man that is a good idea
<jcastro> file that one please
<popey> I refuse to believe nobody has brought that up
<popey> that is the way alt tab has worked _forever_
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0Q8Cd6piIc
<popey> does that work for you?
<jcastro> it works the exact as the video does for  me
<jcastro> I never noticed that
<popey> people on G+ saynig they can't reproduce it
<popey> what did DBO do to our computers during that hangout!?
<popey> I blame his hair
<jcastro> maybe
<jcastro> try doing a reset and see if you can reproduce it
<popey> see chipaca's tweet reply
<AlanBell> yeah, alt+tab does not flick between last two windows
<AlanBell> and I wish it did
<jcastro> ouch
<jcastro> that sucks
<popey> where do I file a bug?
<popey> unity?
<AlanBell> well actually maybe it does, but it brings up other stuff on top of what I came from
<AlanBell> yeah, it is just the window raising of the application
<popey> press windows key
<popey> start typing
<popey> dash doesn't have focus
<popey> so i have to click in the dash
<AlanBell> that works for me, but I just found another
<jcastro> that works for me
<AlanBell> open the dash, click outside the dash on the primary monitor and the dash closes and focus goes to what you clicked on
<popey> its hit and miss
<popey> i can press Win and then type and nothing happens
<AlanBell> open the dash, click an app on monitor 2 and the dash stays open
<popey> ooo
<popey> i cant test that, only one screen
<AlanBell> you can drag windows about on monitor 2, but not focus and type in them
<popey> Neil is on the case \o/
 * AlanBell files bug 873079
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873079 in unity "dual screen dash doesn't close when clicking in second monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873079
 * popey files bug 873082
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873082 in unity "ALT+Tab doesn't switch between two most recent windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873082
<AlanBell> congrats doctormo!
<mhall119> doctormo: yay! congrats!
 * mhall119 is trying really hard not to make "Is it out yet?" jokes
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-13
<akgraner> jcastro - I create a news and leadership team blueprint - made jono approver - can you look over them to just make sure their in the right format? - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-leadership-team and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-news-team-goals
<jono> hey akgraner
<akgraner> jcastro just realized I can add them to you "todo" card muahahaha :-)
<akgraner> hey jono!
<jono> hows things?
<akgraner> good :-)  you're up late aren't you?
<jono> akgraner, yeah, just wrapping some things up
<akgraner> I liked your death metal memories  - I think I teared up a bit...:-P
<jono> akgraner, hehe :-)
<akgraner> looks like you're getting a lot of feedback on the survey! \o/ yay for that...I haven't submitted anything yet, I can't think of anything I need to add to the conversation
<jono> akgraner, yeah, there has been a lot of content coming in, lots of emails too
<akgraner> great! :-)
<jono> and I spent a lot of time this week on calls with folks to get data too
<jono> it has been my mini-obsession over the last week
<akgraner> jono - thanks for the comment on my blog...I wasn't trying to bag on you..hope you know that.
<jono> akgraner, np
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I personally can't wait to see what you've uncovered - thanks for working on the survey and all the time you are putting into it
<jono> well, I just want to ensure I can get the best possible sense of community perspective
<jono> I don't want to make any assumptions
<jono> my goal is to report the findings with some proposed solutions
<jono> I already have some things I am keen to do to help fix things
<jono> one such thing will be IRC meetings for my team
<akgraner> :-) I'm glad - I think that the results may surprise many people...I think that Familiarity  Breeds Contempt - sorta like when developers work on stuff and know all the areas that are broken sometimes you can't see past the broken-ness and you don't see how awesome the whole of the distro is...
<jono> to provide a better sense of what the team is doing
<jono> yeah the survey has been insightful so far
<akgraner> I know for me, personally, I think I got caught up in seeing the community with tunnel vision...so I was missing the whole of the awesomeness, as look back in hindsight
<akgraner> as I look back...
<akgraner> that's not to say there aren't areas that can be improved upon -  just sometimes it's good to take a set back and take in the whole view of the Grand Canyon and not just the edge of the cliff :-)
<akgraner> s/can/can't
<akgraner> s/set/step
<akgraner> jeez I can't type tonight - sorry about that
<jono> yeah, I think there is so much goodwill
<jono> but there is plenty I can improve on, my team, and Canonical
<jono> it's healthy to be reflective
<jono> so this has been an interesting week ;-)
<akgraner> totally :-)  and Thank you !
<jono> thanks, akgraner, I hope it helps
<akgraner> me too :-)  if there is anything you need from me , the news team, or leadership team let me/us know
<jono> thanks akgraner
<jono> I just sent a reminder to all those who have not yet responded
<jono> (the survey)
<akgraner> :-) is that a hint...
<jono> lol
<jono> don't worry if you are busy, akgraner
<nigelb> maco: hahaha
<nigelb> jcastro: nice post!
<doctormo> Jono's post is easily is it not? I see no 11.10 release
<nigelb> doctormo: CONGRATS!
<doctormo> nigelb: Thanks :-D
<jcastro> doctormo: congrats!
<jcastro> get off irc!
<jcastro> akgraner: sly move there, well done!
<nigelb> lol
<akgraner> jcastro, :-) thanks!
<doctormo> jcastro: I'm home resting up, actually about to go to bed.
<akgraner> doctormo, CONGRATULATIONS!!!  \o/
<greg-g> doctormo: CONGRATS indeed! :)
 * greg-g 's is coming in December
<nigelb> ahh, nice!
<nigelb> greg-g: congrats :)
<akgraner> jcastro, love that post and the about.me that was fun!
<jcastro> ya
<jcastro> it was awesome, and then it got by AOL
<jcastro> but luckily, they didn't mess with it
<nigelb> Like maco said, my moustache might be offended there :P
<akgraner> jcastro, you are a fun tool finding magnet these last few days
<jcastro> I AM INTO TOOLS
 * akgraner resists the urge to say something totally inappropriate :-)
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> I said that just to torture you
<akgraner> yeah I know :-P
<nigelb> akgraner: lyz said it right last night
<nigelb> --> "I have tool porn!" is my new favorite jcastroism
<akgraner> totally....
<akgraner> from the book of jcastro
<jcastro> consider me your lifehacker!
<akgraner> my favorite is - "Dude, just do s@#$!"
<akgraner> I have it on a post-it note on my desk and in my calendar....:-)
<akgraner> it makes me smile :-)
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> did I actually ever say that?
<jcastro> that sounds too positive a thing for me to say
<nigelb> ^ that needs quoting
<nigelb> "Did I actually ever say that?" - jcastro
<akgraner> jcastro, yep you said that!
<akgraner> to quote Archer <jazz hands> Amazing </jazz hands>
<akgraner> Archor even
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> is it released yet?
<nigelb> Now that you asked, the release date has been moved by an hour.
<dholbach> jussi, ^ the bot is slow
<nigelb> lol
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> there's
<dholbach> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<dholbach> http://thisisntthecountdown.com/
<dholbach> http://thisisthefinalcountdown.com/
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> and that has been a totally brilliant project by the advert team
<nigelb> agreed
<AlanBell> seen the line below the countdown?
<nigelb> what is that?
<AlanBell> that is actually a 1px high gif
<AlanBell> with red bars at even spacings. If you take all the black and white bits and put them on top of each other it makes a reversed QR code
<AlanBell> which takes you to a bitly url and downloads a password protected .7z file containing the second set of casefiles or something
<nigelb> how the...
<nigelb> how did you do that?
<AlanBell> dunno, I was going to do it in gimp but someone else did it very very fast
<AlanBell> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14204175/qr.png
<dholbach> hi dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, good morning :)
<dpm> morning all
<nigelb> This is just wow.
<nigelb> There's been a *lot* of effort gone into this.
<AlanBell> yes, there was a phone number to call for one clue
<AlanBell> and there is a video
<AlanBell> http://worldspaceagency.org/security/cctv/recon/
<kim0> Morning everyone
<kim0> Today is Oneiric day eh
<dpm> hey kim0, welcome back and happy release day :)
<kim0> dpm: thanks man
<kim0> anyone doing something special today
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> jono, this one is for you: http://thisisthefinalcountdown.com/
<dholbach> (not sure if you've seen http://thisisthecountdown.com/ before)
<jono> yeah I saw that
<jono> pretty cool :-)
<kim0> jono: isn't it too late for you :)
<jono> kim0, I am in London :-)
<kim0> a ah
<jono> happy release day, folks!
<czajkowski> heh
<AlanBell> -release-party is already moving fast
<czajkowski> bugger forgot my camera  :/
 * dholbach just started https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Social - feel free to add more to it
<nigelb> AlanBell: Its slower this year
<czajkowski> dholbach: cool, perhaps adding yours jono and dpm U cast stuff there the channels?
<czajkowski> dholbach: ohhh offical #locoteam tag (which rocks btws)
<dholbach> sure, feel free to add :)
<czajkowski> will do
<dholbach> although my videocast has been a bit inactive lately
<czajkowski> just need to not be in view of others editing a wiki
<czajkowski> but for reference they're still there
<nigelb> wow
<nigelb> 1600 people in #ubuntu
<nigelb> is that normal?
<AlanBell> http://ubuntuaccessibility.wordpress.com/?p=128&shareadraft=4e96a83139805
<nigelb> AlanBell: looks good
<nigelb> I like the bit where there's feedback from the personas
<AlanBell> yeah, I thought I would go round and interview them all :)
<jcastro> can someone on android/iphone check to see if Guidebook has the new UDS on it yet?
<jcastro> (mine is in preview mode so I can't tell when it's published)
<Pendulum> jcastro: still not seeing it
<dholbach> today seems to be a bad day for writing an article on fridge.u.c
<jcastro> thanks!
<jcastro> dholbach: Go out and support users!
<jcastro> post on the forums, AU, a user mailing list, etc.
<dholbach> I need to write this blog post first :)
<jcastro> dholbach: or just sit back for a moment
<jcastro> put on those sunglasses
<jcastro> and flex your muscles
<dholbach> :-)
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<jcastro> dholbach: man, we made it!
<jcastro> <---- didn't die
<dholbach> :-)
<jcastro> I did gain 15 lbs this cycle though
<mhall119> jcastro: it's not out yet
<jcastro> now I have to get rid of that
<akgraner> dholbach, is it slow? (the fridge that is)
<dholbach> akgraner, yep
<akgraner> ping the IT/IS folks they were supposed to be working on a solution to fix that - they needed to plan for its becoming popular
<nigelb> woah
<nigelb> new website is cool
<akgraner> dholbach, dang it - it is slow - I need to add the release announcement  - boo
<dholbach> nigelb, you mean the tour?
<nigelb> dholbach: yeah
<dholbach> it's ....ing amazing!
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> mhall119: NOW I can relax
<nigelb> dholbach: I don't know how they pulled it off.
<nigelb> The tour section is so full of win!
<dholbach> nigelb, try sending an email :)
<mhall119> jcastro: me too
<nigelb> it works?
<mhall119> if anyone hasn't seen http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/ go check it out, it's pretty awesome
<dholbach> yeah, I'm sure it's full of alien technology
<mhall119> dholbach: +1
<nigelb> Oh, ISD does do "some" work :P
 * nigelb hides from mhall119 
 * mhall119 kicks nigelb
<jcastro> mhall119: did you guys work on that?
<jcastro> it's basically totally awesome
<mhall119> jcastro: the tour? no, but it is awesome
<nigelb> I have no words to describe its awesomness
<nigelb> mhall119: Not ISD work?
<mhall119> nigelb: nope
<mhall119> I did work on https://try.cloud.ubuntu.com/ which is also pretty cool though
<mhall119> get Wordpress, Drupal or MoinMoin setup on Ubuntu in the cloud in about 5 minutes
<nigelb> mhall119: Is that the one Daviey dumped on you? :P
<mhall119> yes
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so I can go ahead and tell people to try that?
<mhall119> jcastro: yup
<jcastro> is this what you worked on?
<jcastro> this is way cooler than a tour. :)
<mhall119> jcastro: the past month or so, that's what newz and I have been hacking on
<jcastro> awesome
<AlanBell> that is rather impressive
<AlanBell> is it translated too? I see a rubbish bin, not a trashcan
<nigelb> Yeah, I as like
<nigelb> drat, en_GB
<dpm> AlanBell, all communications in the website are in en_GB
<AlanBell> so everyone gets to see the rubbish bin?
<nigelb> yeah
<popey> win
<nigelb> I'm instaling stuff
<nigelb> wow
<nigelb> omgubuntu did some good stuff - http://www.thenewubuntu.com/
<akgraner> oh that is sweet!
<czajkowski> hmm site doesnt load
<jcastro> I started a G+ hangout
<nigelb> heh <3 http://lunduke.com/?p=1985
<nigelb> He says "I take it back. Unity is cool."
<pangolin> czajkowski: it loads but sloooooooooooowwwwwwwwww, been loading for over 5 minutes now :/
<mhall119> czajkowski: it's slow loading, lots of big images
<nigelb> Pretty sure the sever is nicely hosed :P
<pangolin> all thanks to you nigelb :P
<Martyn> unity + multi-monitor = bad juju though
<Martyn> I've been trying to use it, I really have .. but when you have a three-monitor setup, it's far more awkward than gnome was
<nigelb> pangolin: heh, I've been laughing at http://bristowe.com/blog/2011/6/15/awesome-canadian-html5-coat-of-arms-is-awesome.html
<pangolin> I would look but right now my ISP is freaking out at all the bandwidth I am using lol
<czajkowski> I'm doig my 1st G+ hang out with the AWESOME jcastro
<nigelb> haha
<pangolin> nigelb: What? no hockey stick?
<czajkowski> and I only use that word when dealing with mr. jcastro as otherwise I dislike it, but tis him and it sums jcastro up
<nigelb> pangolin: heh
<akgraner> whoa the fridge is just crawling along..
<jono> congrats everyone on the release!
<akgraner> jono - this has to be the best release day yet...tell everyone in Millbank thanks!
<jono> akgraner, awesome, will do :-)
<doctormo> Is it go? I thought we had 3 hours
<jcastro> jono: hey I'm doing a release hangout
<akgraner> doctormo, why are you on IRC  - babies trump Ubuntu releases :-P  Congrats again she is awwwwdorable!
<jono> jcastro, awesome, I would join but I am in a room with a bunch of other people and I probably shouldnt disturb them
<doctormo> Babies need good Ubuntu releases too you know.
<akgraner> :-)
<doctormo> She is really cute though :-)
<jcastro> jono: right, so I was thinking in the future ....
<jcastro> a little webcam at millbank
<jcastro> and people can drop in and say hi
<akgraner> jcastro, how long are you going to be hanging out....
<jcastro> cimi and I are just working and leaving it open
<jcastro> and every once in a while someone asks a question
<doctormo> Wow so many torrenters of the iso are being jerks and not seeding.
<akgraner> cause well I can't hangout until I go through hair and makeup :-P
<jono> jcastro, totally
<jono> akgraner, same here :-)
<jcastro> jono: you guys aren't all streaming out of the office and heading to the pub?
<akgraner> haha
<jono> jcastro, not yet :-)
 * popey heads to london for beer
<popey> what's that jono, you're buying me a beer!? Awesome!
<jcastro> did someone say jono is buying beer?
<jono> ruh roh
<jono> :-)
<popey> right, see you later :D
<czajkowski> BEER
<czajkowski> NEED
<czajkowski> and the cask has some yummy yummy beers
<czajkowski> pasion fruit
<czajkowski> banana
<czajkowski> rasberry
<czajkowski> strawberry
<czajkowski> you're getting the idea right
<mhall119> any beer flavored ones?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<akgraner> Dang it the Fridge is still unreachable
<jcastro> I'm sure all infrastructure is creaking right now
<akgraner> totally....but this is happening more and more - I'll chalk it up to release day excitement
<bkerensa> a few grammar issues in the Oneiric release notes
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> and I love the fact we are getting enough traffic on the Fridge now  to cripple it or slow it down....which in a way is cool considering where we were a year ago
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> akgraner: Poor Fridge
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> all things considered I guess it's a good thing...
<akgraner> not really - but I am trying to find the positives ;-)
<jcastro> hey daker
<jcastro> oops, sorry, I meant dpm
<daker> ツ
<jcastro> dpm: can an app make a symlink for the software center?
<jcastro> like, with a lens, it needs to have a .desktop file in a specific place
<jcastro> and being wrapped in /opt doesn't help there. :-/
<dpm> jcastro, I'm not sure. wendar, stgraber, mvo or achuni might be able to tell you more. The user's folder can also be used, I think. Can't they go to .local or somewhere like that?
<jcastro> oh, they can!
<jcastro> that actually answers my question!
<dpm> oh, great, then :)
<jcastro> I really need to learn to stop overusing exclamation points.
<jcastro> !
<jussi> !!!!
<bkerensa> jcastro: Does planet have a master feed so I can throw it into Twitter feed?
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> jcastro, OMG you didn't tell me that test driving Ubuntu Cloud with wordpress was this cool - DUDE even I can figure this out
<jcastro> akgraner: I know right
<akgraner> and THAT is freakin cool!
<jcastro> and it's still too complicated, once the charm stuff is in you'll be deploying things everywhere like you install packages
<jcastro> *soon*
<akgraner> I want my own Ubuntu Cloud now not just this test instance
<bkerensa> Bitnami + Wordpress = Winning :P
<akgraner> THIS IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COOOOOOL!!!!!
<jcastro> http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
<jcastro> bkerensa: ^
 * bkerensa has his Znc, Wordpress Sites and a few other things on the cloud now :P
<bkerensa> jcastro: Cool thanks :D
<jcastro> akgraner: we do bare metal too
<jcastro> so like, you can just deploy to your own hw
<akgraner> Oh really - I want to know more..../me plans on interviewing server team soon and paying more attention to this cloud stuff
<akgraner> I thought it was like totally to hard and technical for me - but OMG you all are making it so I can do this stuff - AMAZING!!
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> though kim0 or I can explain it too
<akgraner> remember you said that when I bug you at UDS
<bkerensa> akgraner: The server team is cool... I met them all at PuppetConf :)
<jcastro> I got nothin but spare time on fri/sat
<akgraner> sweet!
<akgraner> then you have to show me how to deploy this stuff - I want to build 2 new websites and stuff
<akgraner> bkerensa, the puppet folks are awesome too :-)  I've got to interview a few of them - now I am totally understanding this stuff more - I used to have Nick or Pete move sites around for me
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> I think I might actually be able to do this from start to finish using ubuntu cloud...
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> the problem there is
<jussi> akgraner: how are my questions going? :D
<jcastro> you go from a simple cheap VPS bill
<bkerensa> Love the puppet guys... They sponsored us to PuppetConf when Canonical declined :P
<jcastro> to nickel and dimes on amazon
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> well Pete will not fund my FOSS habits - /me has to find a solution to cost then
<jcastro> well, ya'll have hardware already right?
<jcastro> like a home server and all that?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> yeppers
<bkerensa> akgraner: I approached their CM after global jam and told him there was interest to have a booth and he was like well Canonical is sponsoring PuppetConf so I don't see why they wouldnt just send a e-mail around and make it happen and I was like uhh I doubt it but ok :P
<jcastro> and it's not horrible hw?
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> relatively new
<bkerensa> and sure enough two weeks letter we got a response saying nope :P but PuppetLabs said they would pick up the cost
<jcastro> yeah so you'll want to play with local LXC stuff
<jcastro> which basically means, you would deploy to that server
<jcastro> instead of EC2
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<jcastro> but juju won't care, the commands and stuff are exactly the same
<bkerensa> JuJu :)
<akgraner> oh cool - /me goes back through cloud.ubuntu.com and reads kim0's posts
<jcastro> actually, it's all lowecase
<jcastro> I got a talking to by the branding police. :p
<akgraner> jcastro, hehe yeah they are everywhere :-)
<jussi> branding police are scary
<akgraner> bkerensa, glad it was a good experience for you  - I've interviewed Luke a few times and he is so patient when explaining stuff to me...
<bkerensa> jcastro: :) better the branding police then the external critics
<jcastro> I assure you, with a name like juju .....
<jcastro> there are plenty of critics
<akgraner> haha
<jussi> akgraner: you are a great listener though
<akgraner> thanks!  I try
<akgraner> jcastro, I'll get back to you if I get stuck or totally don't understand something
<akgraner> gotta go pick the kids up
<jcastro> cooh
<bkerensa> akgraner: Full server team http://www.flickr.com/photos/bkerensa/6241547400/in/photostream <--- I think thats everyone not sure
<jussi> the server teeam is definately one team you dont want to annoy... :D
<bkerensa> jussi: Yeah people tried to flame juju at puppetconf
<bkerensa> and the Canonical guys uhh did a decent job of defending the product
<bkerensa> :P
<akgraner> ok I think my head is going to explode reading about all this cloud stuff is like drinking from a firehose...
<akgraner> jcastro, I am so hooked on this stuff - if I bring a server with me to UDS you going help me set it up?  (just kidding  - but seriously what do I need to bring so that I can learn the most from you and kim0)
<akgraner> crap gotta run back to the kids school and drop off flags..grrr. bbiab
<bkerensa> akgraner: digital voice recorder and note pad :D
<akgraner> bkerensa, I always have those with me :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, kim0 can I just tell you guys that I am so happy Ubuntu Cloud *can be* for regular end users like me :-) I thought it was only for uber geeks...y'all just made my day today!
<akgraner> ok so maybe *regular* doesn't describe me but you know what I mean
<AlanBell> evening all
<AlanBell> I saw pgraner earlier akgraner
<akgraner> oh cool - how was he , I've only seen him about 6 days more than you this month  :-P
<akgraner> AlanBell, I hope he was in good spirits (yes there is a pun in there somewhere)
<akgraner> How was the release party - fun I hope!  I have to miss the NC team one this weekend :-(  My daughter has a band competition...
<AlanBell> he seemed on good form :)
<AlanBell> it was great fun, really good turnout
<akgraner> :-)
<jcastro> AlanBell: good millbank turn out?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-14
<akgraner> woo hoo - does life get any better - Ubuntu and Wil Wheaton on Big Bang Theory all in the same day!
<akgraner> I should say Ubuntu Release today and Wil Wheaton on Big Bang Theory tonight - all this in the same day!
<Pendulum> akgraner: and you say you're not a geek :P
<akgraner> Pendulum, :P
<mhall119> Ubuntu has also been (mentioned) on the Big Bang Theory
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<kim0> dholbach: nigelb morning folks
<dholbach> hi kim0
<Pendulum> morning dholbach, kim0
<kim0> Pendulum: o/ howdy
<dholbach> hiya Pendulum
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Social - feel free to add
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> c/
 * jono rubs eyes
<jono> :-)
<nigelb> jono: morning :P
<jono> hey nigelb :-)
<nigelb> I'm guessing everyone was amazingly drunk last night ;)
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> nice to meet folks great turn out
<czajkowski> nice beers
<czajkowski> jono: I've been posting stuff to the locoteams page this week hope thats ok
<czajkowski> on facebook
<jono> czajkowski, of course!
<jono> thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<jono> czajkowski, was lovely to see you last night :-)
<czajkowski> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/10/13/how-to-set-up-a-loco-check-list/
<czajkowski> has gone down well
<czajkowski> and we're adding to to the LD as well
<czajkowski> jono: it's always gret to see you and your whacky t-shirts!
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<czajkowski> jono: when's the flight back ?
<jono> in an hour
<jono> I am sat at Heathrow in the lounge
<czajkowski> as are the rest of the teams no :)
<czajkowski> family reuninion at airport
<czajkowski> was no fun not seeing any of you lot this morning on the way to work
<czajkowski> last day at work today and it's really odd being in here
<czajkowski> jono: on the plus side I did go home to http://t.co/mN8y5Emm and an android tablet from Jon for my bday :D
<czajkowski> so that kinda made up for the shite day :)
<jono> czajkowski, woooo!
<jono> czajkowski, yeah it was lovely seeing you waving when I walked to work :-)
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> it's cool the tablet does voice commands, even understood me
<czajkowski> was I was well chuffed
<czajkowski> catching up with mat next week as he's in London :D
<czajkowski> so I'll have caught up with ye all again
<czajkowski> jono: february 2012 will be 5 years since I first met you, and skynet may be doing a mini conference and 20 years of skynet, shall keep you posted.
<jono> czajkowski, oh wow!
<jono> cool :-)
<popey> UUuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh
 * czajkowski hands popey a pillow and duvey 
<czajkowski> *duvet
<popey> yes!
<popey> my car is in the car park
<popey> tempted to go out and sleep for a bit
<dpm> hey jono, have a good flight back, I hope the hangover is not too bad :)
<dholbach> haha
 * jussi fails at producing a sheet of barcodes. any suggestions? ( I need a sheet of barcodes (24) that fit into stickers that are 70x37mm)
<jono> thanks dpm :-)
<dpm> :)
<kim0> jono: same from me :)
<dpm> jussi, have you tried gLabels?
<AlanBell> jussi: install a 3 of 9 font and treat it like text
<AlanBell> with a * at each end
<jono> thanks, folks!
<jussi> dpm: yes, I cant seem to get real barcodes out of it
<jono> have to run to my gate, congrats on 11.10, speak soon!
<AlanBell> jussi: 3 of 9 must start and end with *
<jussi> AlanBell: hrm? Im a bit mixed up on what you are trying to communicate?
<AlanBell> the string must be something like "*12345*"
<AlanBell> or "*THIS IS A BARCODE*"
<AlanBell> then you put that in the 3 of 9 font and it will be scannable
<jussi> ahh.. is the 3 of 9 font in ubuntu by default?
<jussi> oh wow. found the font online, installed with kde font installer, restarted libreoffice, off we go. EPIC thanks AlanBell!
<akgraner> dholbach, somewhere in the wide world that makes up the Ubuntu Wiki's is a page that nhandler created for teams to add their identi.ca, twitter, status net etc accounts too...I'm trying to find it to link to your Social Media page :-)
<dholbach> ah cool
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MicroBlogging
<akgraner> found it - I had to think - how would nhandler name this page :-)
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> added it
<dholbach> awesome
<akgraner> dholbach, you are fast on the wiki draw there :-)  thanks - I forgot about it until you created your page - and I don't know that many teams even knew it was there
<jussi> AlanBell: about still?
<AlanBell> yes
<dholbach> thanks akgraner
<dholbach> time for lunch over here
<jussi> AlanBell: I cant seem to get a working barcod out of it - any common breakages that I might be doing? Im using size 54, not italic or bold, and a number, ie. *10001*
<AlanBell> screenshot plz
<jussi> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/14/plasma-desktopVu2022.jpg
<akgraner> dpm, dholbach, kim0, nigelb I created a googledoc with planning checklists for each of the *ubuntu weeks/days - if I send you all the link can you review the page and make corrections to the lists (as they are based off developer week)
<jussi> thats a shorter one, but still
<nigelb> akgraner: <3
<akgraner> for stuff like hastags, mailing lists are correct, IRC channels to target are correct - I'm am updating the Open Week one and I asked jcastro to review it
<akgraner> nigelb, /me sends link your way - I'll then transfer the updated information back to the respective /Organisation wiki pages and to jcastro's boards :-)
<jussi> AlanBell: I have this scanner (in finnish, but still, useful methinks) http://www.elec.fi/product/show/1066/viivakoodinlukija/5754/dur-801-viivakoodinlukija-lasertekniikalla-usb-ps2
<akgraner> nigelb, you have mail :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: :)
<akgraner> nigelb, I know the UserDay links are NOT correct b/c those pages are set up like the rest of the Ubuntu Weeks are - but it was easier for me to just copy the developer week check list and go from there
<akgraner> s/are/aren't
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/10001.png jussi
<akgraner> I'm working on getting the email to the session leads for next week  - once I finish I'll jump back in the doc and help update stuffs...thanks
<kim0> akgraner: sure thing .. send that link over
<jussi> 10001
<AlanBell> jussi: needs to start and end with thin thin fat fat thin
<AlanBell> which is *
<jussi> AlanBell: so how do I ensure that happens?
<jussi> btw, that 10001 came from your pic being scanned
<AlanBell> you don't have * at each end
<AlanBell> probably because it changes *this* to this
<jussi> oh bah:(
<akgraner> kim0 you have mail...:-)
<AlanBell> your application is bolding it for you and removing the *
<jussi> AlanBell: ahh I guess autocorrect
<AlanBell> yeah
 * jussi goes to smack libreoffice
<kim0> dpm: yep
<kim0> oops .. just yep
 * AlanBell points jussi at the options tab of autocorrect
<jussi> AlanBell: yep, thanks, seen
<jussi> AlanBell: IT WORKS!
<jussi> thank you so much :)
<AlanBell> beep
<jussi> 10002
<jussi> Now I just have to figure out a nice way to a) automate making them, and b) getting the code written underneath. Cant be too hard
<pleia2> dholbach: time to close the civs poll? (some natives are getting restless :))
<dholbach> oh yeah
<dholbach> wow
 * dholbach hugs pleia2
 * pleia2 hugs
<dholbach> can't believe I forgot about it - yesterday I thought "ah, yes tomorrow - finally" half of the day
<pleia2> hehe
<dholbach> results are up: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/results.pl?id=E_234037fcede80bac
<dholbach> congratulations everyone
<dholbach> I'll see if I can find Mark
<pleia2> congrats to you too dholbach :)
<dholbach> :)
<jcastro> buenas mornings!
<pleia2> hola, jcastro!
<jcastro> oh hey, new CC!
<jcastro> wowo dholbach, you are popular.
<pleia2> that's because dholbach is full of hugs and awesomeness
<nigelb> everyone loves dholbach :)
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs nigelb 
<dholbach> I have no idea how that happened
<pleia2> clearly people really like names that end in "bach"
<jcastro> he's full of ponies and unicorns
<nigelb> pleia2: lol
<nigelb> jcastro: I agree
<mhall119> ponies and unicorns? seems redundant
<AlanBell> 252 votes cast, is that good?
<nigelb> Nope.
<nigelb> Less than half.
<pleia2> 33% turnout in a week isn't horrible
<nigelb> Its sad :(
<pleia2> as these things go
<AlanBell> seems OK to me
<nigelb> Ok, I have no expereince.
<nigelb> So I shouldn't have commented :)
<pleia2> just makin' things up! :)
<AlanBell> me neither, hence the question :)
<mhall119> hey, that's better than off-year elections in the USA I think
<czajkowski> ohh I am now gob smacked
<mhall119> czajkowski: congrats
<czajkowski> thank you ::)
<mhall119> and also: I'm sorry
<mhall119> for the things that are sure to come
<mhall119> "congratulations and condolences" as I heard someone put it once
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> awesome
<czajkowski> meh lost my job yesterday
<czajkowski> this is a good way to perk me up
<jcastro> :(
<dholbach> ugh :-(
<czajkowski> shite happens move on pick one self up and jump in to the next project right :)
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<czajkowski> turns out hiring 3 people in one week is bad move
<czajkowski> digital agency
<czajkowski> not enough work coming in
<czajkowski> 2 need to go
<akgraner> czajkowski, congrats!
<czajkowski> akgraner: you too
<akgraner> 3 women on the CC woot woot! :-)  maybe the poster was a prediction of things to come ;-)
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> true
<popey> :D
<czajkowski> 3/8 is pretty damn flipping good
<mhall119> better ratio than the general ubuntu community I would bet
<mhall119> which is both good (that so many are in leadership) and bad (that so few are in the community)
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/10/14/elected-to-the-ubuntu-community-council/
<czajkowski> ok annoying the link going by the planet to the poll is borked
<czajkowski> but works fine from my site
<head_victim> Well done to all the Community Councillors elected :)
<popey> czajkowski: link is wrong on your site
<popey> you need to put http:// in front
<popey> oh, no, you have a space in the url
<popey>  <a href=" http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/results.pl?id=E_234037fcede80bac" target="_blank">HERE</a></p>
<czajkowski> odd it works fine on site
<czajkowski> wodnering is planet slow in updtes
<AlanBell> you need to remove the space or planet thinks it is a relative URL and tries to fix it by prepending your site URL
<dpm> jcastro, do you know if there is any markdown plugin for Thunderbird? That would be a reason for me to switch
<jcastro> I don't see one. :(
<dpm> no worries, I'll stick to evo for a while more :)
<dholbach> and precise is open for development
<sense> Good luck this cycle, everone!
<dholbach> ok, I call it a day - have a great WE everyone!
<jussi> dpm: quick google revealed this: https://github.com/jhs/thunderbird-markdown - not sure of how useful it is to you
<jussi> (or if it is even what you need)
<dpm> jussi, "A Thunderbird extension for composing plain text email in Markdown, but sending dual text/HTML versions" yeah, that was exactly what I was looking for! However, it seems it hasn't been worked on for the last 2 years
<jussi> :(
<jussi> dpm: perhaps its still working and worth reviving...?
<jcastro> or convincing ChrisCoulson to fix, mwahahaha.
<jussi> jcastro: ++ :D
<dpm> lol
 * popey cuddles jcastro 
<jcastro> POPEY
<jussi> oh dear, they let akgraner on the CC!!!! $deity help us all :P :P :P
<jcastro> OH MY GOD HERE COME THE CHECKLISTS.
<sense> Finally! I love lists.
<sense> More lists! More lists! More lists!
<maco> sense: oh oh how about a list of lists?!
<sense> yum!
<popey> hah, someone woke sense
<jcastro> wb sense!
<sense> Hello jcastro!
<sense> Did everyone have a nice release day?
<jcastro> busy!
<sense> I can imagine that!
<sense> It seems that the buzz becomes more mainstream every year. Ubuntu is doing great!
<maco> i wonder if anyone at my office has upgraded
<maco> for that matter, i wonder if vmware will work on oneiric :-/
<sense> Why wouldn't it?
<dpm> argh, the markdown plugin is not compatible with Thunderbird 7
 * dpm calls it a day and digs into the code...
<maco> sense: new kernel
<sense> ah
<maco> vmware only officially started supporting maverick a week before natty came out
<maco> thankfully that version worked with natty too
<maco> but through most of natty's dev, vmware couldnt run on it. i think for the first few weeks of natty dev, it would, if you patched it heavily, then natty's kernel went up another version and then the existing patches were no use
<sense> hmmm
<sense> That doesn't sound very hopeful.
<maco> it did work on maverick, but it was unsupported. it did not work on natty devel and only just barely got to "working but not supported" status on natty by the skin of its teeth
<sense> I would expect better quality support for an OS such as Ubuntu.
<maco> it still works weirdly on natty... after using vmware, sometimes i cant use shift, ctrl, or alt outside of vmware, til i toggle a keyboard setting to force it to reload the keyboard stuff and realise those keys exist again
<maco> (for example, i'll change caps lock or esc behaviour and my keys will all start working again)
<akgraner> jussi, :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, email set to all session leaders you were CC'd
<jcastro> saw that
<jcastro> ta
<akgraner> I don't think I missed any information did I?
<nigelb> jcastro: when do we start hounding people to approve BPs?
<jcastro> all the time?
<nigelb> do you have approval powers?
<nigelb> we need the ltp and summit ones approved
 * popey hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> I do not have approval powers
<jcastro> that's the track lead
<nigelb> aha, wait for jono to land  guess.
<jcastro> he averages checking for BPs about once a day fwiw
<cjohnston> jcastro: /23
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> sorry jcastro
<akgraner> jcastro, the *ubuntu week/day checklist have all been added :-) - It's kinda cool assigning you to everything :-P
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> AWWW YEAH
<akgraner> you said you wanted more lists :-) they need color coating and when the dates are decided we'll just need to add that as well
<akgraner> pleia2, do you want the modified checklists added to userdays? - you can modify them on the card then I can take your modifications and add it back to googledoc and wiki
<akgraner> I wanted to get these ready before UDS so I help find people to help and we have resources (how to's) in case they are new or just need the reassurance about how to help
<pleia2> akgraner: I'm afraid my terrible internet connection through sunday isn't going to allow me to do much on trello :(
<pleia2> takes too long to load and work with over 3g
<akgraner> no worries we have lots of time - :-)
<akgraner> I'll add them then you can do modify (or delete) them as necessary
<bkerensa> akgraner: Do you know if any LoCo's have considered crowdsourcing a ship-it replacement?
<czajkowski> bkerensa: in what way
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Well many U.S. LoCo's have members in distant corners of the state and we also get people e-mailing asking for CD's and since Canonical doesnt ship to everyone anymore I figured it might be useful and a good way to spread Ubuntu by a few LoCo's on the West Coast getting together and distributing CD's via a form system and one or two people from each LoCo handling shipping and burning etc
 * bkerensa would be willing to contribute to the cost of mailing and donate a spindle of CD's every month or so
<bkerensa> Logistically for instance people are not going to travel all the way from Southern Oregon to Portland just to get some Ubuntu CD's and plenty of people do not have the finances to burn CD's themselves to share with friends, schools etc.
<czajkowski> bkerensa: AlanBell has done similar in the uk
<czajkowski> we do the same in irelnand
<czajkowski> it goes to team contact and from there we disribute them out
<AlanBell> http://ubuntu-uk.org/free-cds/
<czajkowski> cds got to approved teams at present only
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Yeah I know (Well technically they do but I know one or two LoCo's still get CD's and are unapproved) :)
<czajkowski> bkerensa: you still do for conferences yes
<czajkowski> but thenew form wont allow non approved teams to get them
<AlanBell> not from the team allocation, you can still apply to shipit for specials
<bkerensa> czajkowski: I think WA LoCo said something about they still have got release cd's even after ship-it ended
<AlanBell> they probably had a stock of them
<AlanBell> or someone made a mistake
<bkerensa> AlanBell: I think they just directly reached out to Canonical
<czajkowski> the last cycle i think shipit got a buit mixed up so now they've had to get tighter to be fairer
<bkerensa> oh
<czajkowski> if only approved teams are to get them its kinda not fair
<czajkowski> unless it's a conference as they get a small amount in a conferen3ce pack
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Yeah we got about 200 cd's for PuppetConf
<bkerensa> maybe a little more... I didn't count... It was three cases
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-15
<pleia2> bkerensa: in california I ship CDs to whoever asks (we keep track of how many we have and who to contact on our release page)
<pleia2> shipping is funded by events we do where we leave out a donation jar
 * akgraner reads scrollback
<pleia2> so people who can take a CD in person, fund getting them to people who can't :)
<pleia2> s/,//
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah :) well If I do it up here it will likely be out of my own pocket since as I have discussed with other LoCo leads that I do not like the idea of handling cash unless it is a petty amount
<pleia2> it has worked out well so far, particularly since i'll ship a big pack down to los angeles and san diego so locals down there can go to ubuntu hours and whatnot to pick them up
<bkerensa> pleia2: I just need to pickup some CD mailers and find out the most economic shipping rate
<pleia2> it's all a tiny amount, maybe $40 around at any given time
<akgraner> bkerensa, I don't know of LoCo teams specifically who do that - but I know I can burn 11 at a time so often keep a spindle on hand at all times of the current release
<pleia2> $100 at the most (that's when we had tshirts peopel were giving donations for)
<akgraner> and if in NC need some above what is sent I'll just send it to them
<akgraner> but I know that doesn't scale
<bkerensa> akgraner: Yeah... I have 40 to 50 Canonical issued Natty CD's and about 15 Oneiric burned right now
<pleia2> fortunately locos don't need to scale much :)
<bkerensa> akgraner: Somehow somewhere Canonical received a e-mail from Intel and directed their people to contact me for CD's
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> not sure how that happened :P
<akgraner> bkerensa, you need to email cezzaine
<akgraner> for marketing stuff
<bkerensa> akgraner: ?
<akgraner> bkerensa, I'll email you
<akgraner> easier that way
<pleia2> hey, how did it get so late
<akgraner> if it's an event and you can justify why you need more than what was sent to your loco she is the one you will need to talk to
<bkerensa> akgraner: Ok... :D yeah some guy from Intel e-mailed me directly and said that he went to ubuntu.com and e-mailed Canonical and they passed my info along to him at Intel :D
<bkerensa> akgraner: Oh I don't think I will ever need more than what they just sent for the last event... Most of the events up here attract Ubuntu users :D so they just download ISO's or do a upgrade
<bkerensa> But for leftovers I have made arrangements to give them to a few nonprofits that are Ubuntu specific like FreeGeek
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> I know the CA team at OSCON 2 years ago burned them on the spot for people
<akgraner> it was really cool
<pleia2> we did that this year too
<pleia2> it was crazy :)
<akgraner> it's fun to watch :-)
<pleia2> we were burning maniacs
<akgraner> and the CA team made these great CD covers
<akgraner> nhaines I think maybe did those?
<pleia2> him or Flannel
<pleia2> and iheartubuntu updated them with new branding
<akgraner> pleia2, you all are awesome  - I love what y'all do
<pleia2> but no release party this time!
<akgraner> I think I want to move to CA, then France, and then Vancover and FL just to hang out with the loco teams
<pleia2> grantbow is in kenya, jono in the UK, me in Philly - poor california!
<akgraner> haha
<akgraner> and I mean haha in the weird way
<bkerensa> pleia2: Our Release Party is on the 22nd... Our loco was not up to the idea of a party on a work night
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> bkerensa: I'm actually considering putting together an Ubuntu Hour + release dinner some time next week, but with all my travel this month I think that may be insane
<pleia2> I am home for 9 days between this philly trip and orlando
<pleia2> should probably, you know, sleep some time during those 9 days :)
<akgraner> pleia2, sleep is a good thing
<akgraner> (I'm learning :-P)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I think me you akgraner and all the other leads are feeling the insanity of mixing Ubuntu contributions + IRL + work ;)
<akgraner> bkerensa,  it gets confusing sometimes that is for sure....
<bkerensa> pleia2: On a positive note... Ubuntu Oregon is getting a new region in the state to kick off some Ubuntu Hour's
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> but my schedule is really easy compared to my hubby the last 2 months I think he was home less than 15 days total or something like that
<bkerensa> so in the next month or two we should have a Ubuntu Hour in two metro areas of the state every month
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> bkerensa, great!
<akgraner> I found out there are a lot Ubuntu users in my little home town  - and even more now that FB has built a data center here
<akgraner> so I want to start an Ubuntu Hour after UDS
<akgraner> and the 8th grade computer class, based on Natty will be a go and kick off in January
<akgraner> bkerensa, do you try to attend them both?
<bkerensa> akgraner: Yeah I'm hoping in the next month or two I can delegate some of the tasks I do to other members so that I can do more for Ubuntu like teaching classes but lately is has been a hectic juggling affair
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> akgraner: I told the Salem people if they get a few people going then I will start coming every other month
<bkerensa> akgraner: It is about a hour trip to Salem and since I use Public Transit I would have to pay to take the train :P
<bkerensa> like Amtrak
<bkerensa> :P
<akgraner> totally understand - LUG meeting I got to is 1 hour (Asheville) away, one is 3 (Greensboro) hours and the other is almost 5 hours (Raleigh) from me and I was trying make all of them each month
<akgraner> it was crazy insane - so I dropped the Greensboro and Raleigh area meetings and rotate to them every couple of months
<bkerensa> Right now my plate is a bit full.... I have Ubuntu LoCo, Bugs Team, FreeGeek Teaching Ubuntu weekly (Coming Up),  Trying to revive Salem LUG and then throw in my own freelance work and IRL time with my fiancee :P
<akgraner> bkerensa, I think we all need and intervention :-)
<bkerensa> The biggest issue I have had right now is everyone wants events but nobody wants to help me with meetings or wiki
<bkerensa> ;P
<akgraner> s/and/an
<bkerensa> they think contributing is a one man show time of thing
<akgraner> bkerensa, oh that is a common complaint
<bkerensa> I need to find a way to give a incentive for someone to help me with LoCo stuff that way I can better manage other important things like local Ubuntu teaching
<akgraner> I know czajkowski has some good blog posts on planning events and I have some checklists I give people so they can learn event planning for themselves
<bkerensa> also FreeGeek is considering ditching Ubuntu and they had suggest I join their Board but right now I really am far to busy
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> and empower them to just do it
<bkerensa> akgraner: ;) Maybe czajkowski can tell me how to get Canonical involved in LoCo ;)
<bkerensa> we have 15-20 Canonical employees in Portland and none show up or really participate in the LoCo
<akgraner> bkerensa, hmm I think you need to keep in mind all the hours people who work for Canonical already put into the project
<bkerensa> akgraner: Indeed well I talked to some of the Canonical Server guys and one of them felt that maybe they feel turned off by the community
<akgraner> (but I am bias on that - I don't see my hubby hardly at all these days - so I know I don't expect him to go to LoCo events with me)
<bkerensa> I guess one Canonical server guy applied for membership and got canned and felt like Ubuntu members who heard his application were idk
<bkerensa> :P
<akgraner> I know when he is home he wants to hang out with the kids and me  - and the whole family will leave the room if I talk about Ubuntu
<bkerensa> Something to the effect that he didnt contribute enough yet he contributes to Ubuntu everyday
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> akgraner: LOL thats not good
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> my mom even hangs up on me now if I talk about it...
<bkerensa> LOL
<akgraner> yeah it's good to have some Ubunt udown time
<akgraner> keeps things in perspective
<bkerensa> akgraner: My fiancee uses Ubuntu but whenever I tell her I have to go do a talk or go meet someone to discuss Ubuntu or install it she kinda sighs and gives me a look
<akgraner> yep :-)
<bkerensa> anyways I better desync from the interwebs for a bit and handle some IRL stuff ttyl have a good evening!
<akgraner> laters
<Pendulum> jcastro: because you've been asking about this over the last couple days, thought I'd note that I don't get UDS-P if I search for Ubuntu in guidebook, but when I look at the list of future events, it's there
<Pendulum> I think it's because it's in there as UDS and not Ubuntu Developer Summit
<jono> hey all
<pangolin> evening jono
<jono> hey pangolin
<bkerensa> hi jono
<jono> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> jono: Back in Cali I take it?
<jono> bkerensa, yup :-)
<jono> so from next week we will have my team meetings on IRC - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/10/15/weekly-canonical-community-team-meetings-now-on-irc/
<pleia2> jono: yay!
<jono> pleia2, :-)
<pangolin> jono: great, I suspect the expense report and days off work stuff won't be on irc though
<jono> pangolin, no, it will be
<pangolin> wow
<jono> this will be our primary team meeting
<jono> obviously anything confidential will not be on IRC
<jono> but there isn't very much confidential content
<pangolin> looking forward to attending :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> back soon, going to go and do some gaming
<jono> and try to stay awake
 * jono is fighting off the jetlag :-)
<pleia2> I'm sure you'll be recovered from jetlag by the time you go to florida ;)
<jono> heh
<jono> :-)
<jono> I hope so!
<nigelb> *yawn* Morning
 * jussi wakes up, rubs eyes, grumbles a little
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> got your e-mail jussi
<jussi> :)
<jono> alright, I am heading to bed
<jono> jetlag: I give in
<jono> lol
<jono> night all!
<bkerensa> Surprised that Jono does not idle via bnc
<bkerensa> :D
<jussi> bkerensa: he deliberately doesnt - can you imagine his PM queue in the morning?
<nigelb> can you imagine his PM queue when he's here!
 * bkerensa has yet to PM jono ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2 and paultag on the other hand :P
<head_victim> bkerensa: I organised a cd shipit for our loco
<head_victim> bkerensa: we basically asked for people willing to donate time and/or money for postage and asked for people wanting to received them. I coordinated the effort so no one person had to burn and post more than about 5 CDs each. Which is less than $20 in total including postage, the cost of the blank, etc.
<head_victim> The downside was they were burnt copies not official ones. but it worked well enough, we sent out over 50 CDs that way
 * head_victim just got home from a release party
<AlanBell> in the 4 months or so we have been running our free CD thing I have sent out 3 CDs
<matti> ;]
<matti> AlanBell: Can a CD be signed by Mark? ;]
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> matti: no, but I can sign it if you like!
<matti> AlanBell: Haha :)
<matti> AlanBell: OK! I will buy one then! :)
<AlanBell> actually not a bad marketing idea to get a few of them signed
<nigelb> AlanBell: heh, I'll take a signed CD from you :D
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<nigelb> hey duanedesign!
<duanedesign> nigelb: was just testing my computer on the ubuntu friendly beta site
<duanedesign> that should be a great resource when it is all up and going
<head_victim> AlanBell: our country is probably a bit more spread out that yours though ;) Makes getting decent internet almost impossible if you're outside metro areas.
<head_victim> RE the sending out CDs.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-16
<akgraner> jcastro, the zoo pics you posted are awesome!
<jono> akgraner, he is zoo crazy :-)
<jono> back later, chores time
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-08
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, well rested from the marathon? :)
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I still went out on Friday, but had the weekend to rest :)
<dpm> how about you?
<dholbach> doing well - I took a small nap on Friday but then managed to stay up until 20:00
<czajkowski> morning
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<smartboyhw> Good evening cjohnston
<dholbach> dpm, did you mail all your donors?
<dholbach> dpm, I find the justgiving page a bit hard to use in this regard - for the first few people I resorted to using LP to figure out email addresses :)
<czajkowski> heh nice idea
<smartboyhw> ;p
<dholbach> czajkowski, do you have an "LP" highlight? ;-)
<czajkowski> dholbach: I'd never get work done then
<dholbach> haha, I can imagine, yes
<cjohnston> dholbach: my understanding is we decided to not do 30 minutes
<dholbach> cjohnston, aha?
<dholbach> cjohnston, is Jono aware of that? :)
<cjohnston> PM
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> dholbach, that's a great idea. Not sure I'll be able to figure out all e-mail addresses, but I'll have a go at it.
<dholbach> dpm, OK - if you can find an option in the justgiving page to be a bit more clever about it, let me know :)
<dpm> dholbach, I'll have a look, but if you haven't found it, probably there isn't a way
<dholbach> hey mhall119
<dholbach> czajkowski, am I the only one getting "There is 1 error." when trying to file a blueprint? :)
<dholbach> I'm on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-r/+addspec and quite sure that I added content to all fields which are not optional
<czajkowski> that bug is gonna cause me no end of grief today
<dholbach> hum, even filling all the fields does not help
<dholbach> ok - what do I need to do?
<czajkowski> 3~https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1062207
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1062207 in launchpad "Unable to raise blueprint" [Critical,Triaged]
<czajkowski> will be worked on tomrorw as person on that branch is off today
<dholbach> thanks
<czajkowski> np
<dholbach> ah, found the workaround
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> for everyone who is struggling too:
<dholbach> a workaround:
<dholbach> - change the information type to proprietary
<dholbach> - change it again to public
<dholbach> - submit the form
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> :-D
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> dholbach: should have registered your BPs on thursday :)
<dholbach> yeah, sure
<dholbach> :-P
<mhall119> that way whenever there's a mistake on them, you get to blame lack of sleep
<dholbach> :)
<elfy> bkerensa: ping
<popey> marcoceppi, you have a sputnik laptop don't you? What wifi chipset does it have?
<popey> (and anyone else who has one)
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: my dad has one, I can check if needed
<popey> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dell_XPS_13_Ultrabook#WLAN_Card  suggests centrino...
<popey> thanks JoseeAntonioR only if it's within reach :)
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: my dad says he's got the one listed in the page, and he's got bluetooth, so
<JoseeAntonioR>     Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230 802.11 a/g/n with Intel® Smart Connect Technology + Bluetooth 3.0
<popey> ta
<dholbach> alright, I'm calling it a day a bit earlier today - see you all tomorrow! :)
<mhall119> can somebody reddit http://mhall119.com/2012/10/six-geeks-for-charity/ for me please?
<mhall119> bkerensa: ^^
<mhall119> and a retweet if anyone feels so inclined: https://twitter.com/mhall119/status/255380642961952769
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: doing it now
<JoseeAntonioR> upvotes: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/115gli/six_geeks_one_sleepless_night_and_513370_for/
<mhall119> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<mhall119> man, I gotta get nginx setup on my blog
<JoseeAntonioR> isn't there a charm for it?
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, no charm for nginx
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: there is for Wordpress + nginx, marcoceppi and jcastro made it
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe that'll work
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: ping?
<bkerensa> mhall119: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: PONG
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, cap fail
<mhall119> bkerensa: pong
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/alpha-version-of-reditr-makes-debut
<mhall119> bkerensa: not to nit-pick, but I think it's "had written", not "had wrote"
<mhall119> or "we wrote"
<bkerensa> mhall119: it was fixed already cache is old :( and I cant clear the cache
<mhall119> that would be so much cooler for me if it wasn't a chrome extension
<bkerensa> mhall119: yeah and the weird thing is they encrypted portions of the extension and profile
<bkerensa> unsure why
<mhall119> is it open source?
<bkerensa> mhall119: no
<mhall119> that might be why, then
<doctormon> Can anyone remember the official http apt-url redirect?
<doctormon> found it http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/vlc
<mhall119> doctormon: unless you're giving it directly to someone you know has Ubuntu, we're recommending using https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/vlc/ instead
<mhall119> actually either way, we recommend that one
<mhall119> it gives more information to the user before trying to install it
<mhall119> and it'll work for non-Ubuntu users too
<doctormon> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptUrl needs to be updated with your information
<doctormon> OK great http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com is now updated with fresh links and I don't have to worry about them not working on other systems.
<doctormon> Thanks mhall119
<bkerensa> mhall119: are you using dnsmasq caching currently?
<bkerensa> I just enabled it and saw a noticeable boost in loads :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: probably not, since i have no idea what that is
<bkerensa> mhall119: it is a application that does dns masquerading and caching its been apart of Ubuntu since 12.04 but the caching is disabled by default so unless you enable it will not benefit you (its disabled due to trivial security concerns)
<bkerensa> Upstream has it enabled
<bkerensa> basically it takes your 150-400 most commonly queried domain names and caches their dns
<bkerensa> reducing dns look ups results in faster load times
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-09
<cjohnston> bkerensa: how do you enable it
<bkerensa> cjohnston: in /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d
<bkerensa> you need to add any file that has "cache-size=x"
<bkerensa> Ubuntu was prepared to set default to 150
<bkerensa> while upstream uses 400
<bkerensa> I have mine set to 500
<bkerensa> so thats 500 records it caches that it will not need to always need to do dns lookups on
<bkerensa> but if a record changes it can still recursively grab the update data
<cjohnston> bkerensa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq looks a little more complicated
<bkerensa> cjohnston: most of its already setup
<bkerensa> if you "nano /etc/resolv.conf"
<bkerensa> you should see 127.0.0.1 set
<cjohnston> mine is 8.8.8.8 ;-)
<bkerensa> you set that custom?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> :-P
<bkerensa> cjohnston: for instance
<bkerensa> if I dig ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> first time it will be a few milliseconds
<bkerensa> second time it will be 0ms
<bkerensa> because its caches it
<cjohnston> right
<bkerensa> cjohnston: that wiki page looks like it was made perhaps before dnsmasq was installed by default
<bkerensa> because it suggests installing the package
<bkerensa> which is already there since 12.04
<bkerensa> the only reason caching is not on by default is because dnsmasq does not do per user caching yet
<bkerensa> so if your on a system with multiusers
<bkerensa> its possible I guess to manipulate the cache
<bkerensa> and have it affect everyone
<bkerensa> but if your the only one who uses your system you should be fine
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, I took a leaf out of mhall119's book :)
<dholbach> (about the donations blog entry)
<dholbach> dpm, is your back any better?
<dpm> hey dholbach, better, but unfortunately just a bit :/
<dholbach> damn :-(
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> dpm, are your muscles cramped as well?
<dholbach> in that case a hot-water bottle might help
<dholbach> at least give you a little bit of relief
<dpm> yeah, stretching helps too. I was at the physio yesterday, and I've got a doctor appointment on Thursday
<dholbach> and sometimes I used these patches you put on your back which go hot after a couple of minutes
<dholbach> they are especially good if you move around and don't want to carry that hot water bottle with you
<dholbach> man, I sound like a very old man already
<czajkowski> dpm: sore back ?
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<dpm> yep, not sure what I did this last weekend to cause it :/
<czajkowski> dpm: if you can and have a shower, point the water at the area and stand there so the pressure softens the area . Avoid a bath.
<czajkowski> dpm: if you lie down, put a pillow under your knees, it takes the pressure off your back.
<dpm> thanks
<jcastro_> buenas mornings
<smartboyhw> jcastro_, good evening:D
<mhall119> good morning
<smartboyhw> good evening mhall119
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR, it's going to be neil patel and ivanka majic
<jcastro_> hey popey
<jcastro_> popey, our free ride is over on HP Cloud
<jcastro_> can we move it back to your server?
<jcastro_> or dholbach's?
<popey> hah
<popey> sure
<jcastro_> but there's one going on today iirc
<popey> can someone take a copy of the essential data?
<jcastro_> yeah, JoseeAntonioR, ping
<popey> ok, ping me whenever and I'll move it
<jcastro_> k
<cprofitt> hey folks... starting to hear a great deal about the removal of Unity 2D... and by hearing I suspect it is FUD
<cprofitt> from my reading it appears that Unity is just Unity right now... not two different apps that load depending on your video card...
<cprofitt> It is my understanding that if your video card can not do hardware acceleration Unity will use your CPU -- is that accurate? Does anyone have a link off the top of your head hat discusses this well... so I can forward this to people asking me?
<mhall119> cprofitt: it is accurate, yes, it will use llvmpipe to optimize OpenGL calls to your CPU
<cprofitt> mhall119: does this raise the minimum CPU requirements?
<mhall119> I don't think so, no
<cprofitt> cool... thanks
<mhall119> cprofitt: FWIW, Fedora/GnomeShell is also using llvmpipe to support older graphics cards
<cprofitt> mhall119: starting to crawl inside Django a bit - planning on using that extra server for a generic Django server for a while
<cprofitt> mhall119: that is good to know too -- most people assume this is a change that is only Ubuntu I think
<mhall119> cprofitt: cool
<mhall119> cprofitt: yeah, we're kind of late to the llvmpipe party
<cprofitt> yeah -- just found a good link on AskUbuntu about it
<cprofitt> the llvmpipe helped as a search term
<mhall119> cprofitt: http://www.mesa3d.org/llvmpipe.html has some info
<mhall119> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE2Mjc has a more critical look, but phoronix always does
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow - need to catch a train
<doctormon> I have a developer on dA who's using 7z files, he's too scared of launchpad, how can I direct him in the right way to distribute his software correctly?
<czajkowski> what is DA and 7z?
<pleia2> deviant art, 7z is a compressed file
<czajkowski> oh right
<czajkowski> ok
<mhall119> doctormon: why is he scared of Launchpad?
<doctormon> mhall119: dOESN'T KNOW HOW TO USE IT
<doctormon> Damn sorry about caps
<doctormon> mhall119: No ideas for the best guide to point people to?
<mhall119> doctormon: czajkowski would know best
<czajkowski> depends where they need to start
<czajkowski> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted
<czajkowski> https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting
<czajkowski> bbl going for munchables
<daker> hey czajkowski
<daker> or mhall119
<bkerensa> That moment when you stumble into customer data for the largest tablet accessory maker in the U.S. :P
<mhall119> daker: what's up?
<daker> canonical's adress/tel in PM plz :)
<mhall119> daker: for Visa application?
<daker> yep
<mhall119> daker: email events@canonical.com, there may be a special address and phone number for the folks who handle that
<daker> no no no :(
<daker> i don't have time :(
<mhall119> ok, give me one minute
<daker> thank you
<jono> bkerensa, when you respond to my posts, can you just respond in one place
<jono> as opposed to responding the same point in multiple places
<jono> it makes it easier to have a discussion
<bkerensa> jono: aye
<czajkowski> jono: is it me or am I seeeing two identical posts from you on planet with two different headings?
<jono> czajkowski, you are seeing it, I edited the post and it is showing both for some reason
<jono> I am trying to get IS to fix it
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> I'm also having DNs issues here so thought it was me
<czajkowski> as they then went to the same post
<jono> np
<jcastro_> bkerensa, I don't think shortening UDS is a money issue
<jcastro_> if you're paying for people's flights and hotels, one less day doesn't really save you that much
<doctormon> czajkowski, mhall119: I think this developer needs level 1 documentation, baby steps. Links provided are far too advanced.
<mhall119> how baby?
<doctormon> "I know you've written some code, but now it's time to learn what a repository is"
<bkerensa> heh
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/fixing-a-simple-bug-in-launchpad-a-screencast
<AlanBell> doctormon: do they want to package stuff for Ubuntu specifically?
<czajkowski> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<czajkowski> the help pages are pretty detailed
<doctormon> I need to teach more people on Ubuntu about fractal documentation writing.
<doctormon> czajkowski: Thanks for the great link with video, I think I'll pass on both links to the user.
<czajkowski> np
<snap-l> "There comes a time in every developer's like where they begin to notice certain changes in their body of code"
<snap-l> s/like/life/
<AlanBell> doctormon: github is massively unscary compared to launchpad if you are not concerned about PPAs and bug tracking things in Ubuntu
<doctormon> snap-l: I like
<jussi> anyone here have an extensive planet ubuntu backlog in their feedreader?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: already here, let me know when you're available so we can work on it
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR, basically just back everything up
<jcastro_> and then we can move it
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, can you give me ssh access to the server?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: ^
<czajkowski> http://hackntalk.org/hello-world/  say hello to my new pet project
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR, oh right
<jcastro_> one sec
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<jcastro_> the mysql server right?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> isn't it the same as the wp server?
<jcastro_> no
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then
<cjohnston> balloons: ping
<bkerensa> jcastro_: moving it to Canonistack? :P
<daker> wee mhall119 got a recommandation letter from my boss :)
<cjohnston> when its stable bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> cjohnston: hmm?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-10
<mhall119> daker: for your visa?
<daker> yes :)
<daker> mhall119: https://www.facebook.com/boumehdi/posts/182362328555134
<daker> my boss :)
<mhall119> nice!
<daker> and the 5 days will not affect my vaccation
<daker> they will be counted as work mission
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: marked bug 997369 as fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997369 in summit "Expanding and hiding daily session timetables" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997369
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: mhall119 wants to change the bug to automagically hide things in the past
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, opening again
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, only bug supervisors
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: just report a new bug
<JoseeAntonioR> will do it
<cjohnston> ty
<daker> visa application is a real headache :(
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: I understand you, been through the whole process a couple weeks ago
<JoseeAntonioR> just be clear, consice, and secure in your ideas, and give all the paper work in order, and in nice folders, and they'll give it to you
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: ok, it's bug 1064773, mark it as wishlist when you have time
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1064773 in summit "Hide past sessions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064773
<daker> "in nice folders", i have done that for the US visa then luck, headshot in less than 5min
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: REALLY works, not sure why :P
<daker> with the american guys, NO!
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: did you applied for danemark?
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: yep, via Finland, and got it, hopefully we'll see there
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: in the US, they hate folders (as per my dad's experience)
 * cjohnston is very happy that he hasn't had to go through this. I've watched too many people be turned down and its ssad
<daker> they don't want me to go there :)
 * daker is jealous
<daker> cjohnston: i want a US passeport NOW!
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: just demonstrate you're not an inmigrant as good as you can't, and you'll be there, make sure to show them all the confirmations and tickets you already have
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: i have everything
<daker> Europe # US
<JoseeAntonioR> +1
<daker> US : you get the result instantly, the schengen thing you'll have to wait for the result
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, I had to wait 7 days, but relax, I'm sure you'll get it, I don't see any reasons why not
<daker> i hope so :)
 * daker is going to sleep
<JoseeAntonioR> night!
<cjohnston> /23
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: hey, did you get the copy to see what's the purpose of bug 898590?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 898590 in summit "Create a function to check if a launchpad user exists" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898590
<JoseeAntonioR> s/copy/local summit branch or copy
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: nope. Been extremely busy.
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: no prob, but let me know when you can get to it so I can fix it
<JoseeAntonioR> no hurries, though
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hhey dholbach! just answered the email
<dholbach> me too ;-)
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks :)
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: you still awake :D
<dholbach> bkerensa, you still awake?
<dholbach> :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Always
<dholbach> yeah, always :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: well next month I am on hiatus
<bkerensa> :)
<dholbach> ah ok, enjoy it then! :)
<czajkowski> shall be speaking to 120 girls in 2 weeks about open source, this should be fun!
<czajkowski> my old secondary school, they'll be about 16/17 year olds
<jussi> czajkowski: nice
<czajkowski> yeah should be fun if not a bit scary
<czajkowski> my old science teacher will be there she always said I'd never do well, so a bit of a 2 finger greeting seeing as I did honours Biology and got an A1 and an A1 in maths :)
<IdleOne> teachers like that suck
<IdleOne> make sure to remind her what she said.
<czajkowski> aye so I'm gonna have fun with that one alright
<IdleOne> You want to really rub it in, tell her you earn 3x her salary. Not bad for a kid who wouldn't do well huh :P
<czajkowski> nah wont go that far
<IdleOne> That is just mean, you're right
<jcastro_> buenas mornings!
<jcastro_> dholbach, heya
<dholbach> hey jcastro_
<jcastro_> hey so we need to move ubuntuonair off of hp cloud
<jcastro_> wether that's on popey's machine or yours *shrug*
<dholbach> didn't José move it to his machine?
<AlanBell> isn't the cloud all the rage?
<jcastro_> AlanBell, sure, I just don't want to pay. :)
<jcastro_> for what is basically a static page
<AlanBell> heh, fine
<AlanBell> you can shove it on http://mumble.libertus.co.uk if you like
<AlanBell> and point the domain there
<AlanBell> yeah, camera controls are a bit screwy over the web
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: ping?
 * smartboyhw wants to ping JoseeAntonioR too:D
<marcoceppi> AlanBell: mmm, sriracha
<AlanBell> yeah, it arrived today from Amazon, I am loving it
<AlanBell> I have a large glass of tomato juice and sriracha :)
<jcastro_> omg, 10 minutes until I hang out with you guys
<jcastro_> as if 24 hours straight wasn't enough!
<smartboyhw> LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL
<dholbach> can't wait!
<balloons> YESH!
 * smartboyhw finds lol again
<balloons> shoot, I'm using all of my upload bandwidth :-(
<smartboyhw> balloons, for what?
<balloons> uploading video
<smartboyhw> balloons, ah what video? BTW saw that perfuncted branch for ubiquity auto testing IT ROCKS!Q
<smartboyhw> The boss comes in
<smartboyhw> balloons, beware:D
<jcastro_> balloooooooooooooooons
 * balloons is thirsty
 * smartboyhw gives balloons a cup of coke
<smartboyhw> *can not cup:D
<jono> jcastro_, dpm, dholbach, mhall119, balloons https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5a8cf36a860a1337f3a43068acdcb22a93c62592?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> bah, this isn't working so well for me
<smartboyhw> balloons, low bandwidth?D:
<daker> hah nice idea :) /cc bkerensa
<daker> http://whatcanidoformozilla.org/
<nigelb> jcastro_: heya, got a minute?
<nigelb> just wondering how I'd make a hangout on iair
<jcastro_> we have a wiki
<jcastro_> one sec
<jcastro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/OnAir
<jcastro_> there
<nigelb> thanks!
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye
<dholbach> bye czajkowski :)
<philballew> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1196ea/san_diego_ubuntu_hour_tonight_at_6/
<philballew> If someone feel a need to upvote anything on Reddit, heres something to tickle your fancy.
<greg-g> if you're in the upvoting mood still, please check out the MediaGoblin fundraiser! http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/duplicates/1192lg/help_fund_mediagoblin_and_decentralize_image/
<bkerensa> daker: yeah I saw this the other day
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa, nigelb: here now for a couple mins
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-11
<jono> pleia2, you around?
<akgraner> you know that moment when you realize the hangout is being recorded and streamed - like 5 seconds after you realize you just said *that* aloud :-/
<mhall119> akgraner: now image that for 24 hours
<akgraner> mhall119, I bet you didn't say if you could have a "Big Year" you take pole dancing lessons and do a pin-up calendar - DOH...:-/ sometimes my humor really bites me  - DOH!
<akgraner> (might as well own it)
<mhall119> akgraner: obviously you haven't watched all 24 hours yet :)
<akgraner> mhall119, no I haven't yet
<akgraner> but now I think I should
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<jcastro_> hey popey
<popey> hey jcastro_
<jcastro_> hey, 2 things
<jcastro_> 1, Jose has backups of the site if we want to move it back to your server
<jcastro_> and 2
<jcastro_> do you know http://www.amazon.com/?tag=u1webapp-20
<jcastro_> ^^^ all the other web codes?
<jcastro_> So if someone asks, how do I make a bookmark of the amazon thing to support Ubuntu but I don't want the clutter on my launcher
<popey> jcastro_, only the main site? leave marathon.u.c pointing at dholbach ?
<jcastro_> yes please
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR has the backups
<popey> done
<jcastro_> also, any idea on those amazon URLs?
<jcastro_> or is it ok to tell people just to use that one
<popey> have asked..
<jcastro_> like, if I tell my brother in Chile to use that URL, I wonder if it will work, and so on
<jcastro_> popey, want to do a combo question on AU about  it?
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR, just waiting on joey to respond now
<dholbach> hello jono_
<jono_> hey dholbach
<czajkowski> popey: who's running the whyubuntu project/page
<jcastro_> jono_, hey, I still need that mail from cezz wrt. the plenaries, do you know if all that is finalized or am I still on hold?
<popey> no idea
<jono_> jcastro_, still waiting, but I am updating the spreadsheet
<jono_> balloons, can you join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c0487a11641b20408689264e636f053d60fff8ba?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<czajkowski> popey: see the comment on my posting of it on G+
<czajkowski> jono_: thanks for the mail re dvds
<jono_> czajkowski, no worries, sorry for the delay
<czajkowski> no worries.
<AlanBell> I ordered the UK ones, the process seemed smooth enough
<popey> czajkowski, typos?
<czajkowski> popey: yes
<AlanBell> czajkowski: Lewis Goddard
<mhall119> jono_: jcastro_: who usually creates the track roundtables, the track leads or us?
<jono_> mhall119, track leads
<jcastro_> track leads
<jcastro_> mhall119, but for community it's usually one of us
<jcastro_> the whole delegation thing
 * jcastro_ shakes fist!
<jono_> dholbach is the community track lead
<jcastro_> but hey I did have an idea on roundtables
<jcastro_> I was thinking the other day
<mhall119> jcastro_: yeah, it's dholbach now
<jcastro_> is on the last day, instead of having a roundtable on the first hour, have it the last hour before the closing thing.
<jcastro_> a sort of "Wrap up" session were we can summarize and get any last issues.
<mhall119> jono_: the search functionality is there now, if you want to let the track leads know, and perhaps remind them to create and schedule their roundtable sessions (they'll need one meeting per day, but they can re-use the etherpad url)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I've got to run
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<daker> hi
<jcastro_> oh popey
<jcastro_> forgot to ask, if you made the move yet
<jcastro_> aka. when do I start my 24 hour timer?
<popey> i did the change at the point when I said it...
<popey> 4.5 hours ago
<daker> hi
<daker> oupps :)
<jcastro_> jono_, british lion sounds like UFO to me
 * bkerensa rushes to finish omg article
<czajkowski> get the facts in :)
<czajkowski> always good to rush that in
<bkerensa> czajkowski: We always check them with Canonical
<czajkowski> bkerensa: fair enough some articles liek the EU law one on amazon don't read that way at all
<bkerensa> czajkowski: I consulted with General Counsel
<bkerensa> Amanda Brock specifically
<bkerensa> but I also didnt write that article
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-12
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: do you think you can mark me as essential in meeting 21071? (community-r-ubuntuonair)
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, can't you do it directly?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: nope, summit is now restricting participation essential marking to the people specified, you're one
<JoseeAntonioR> that way we avoid people marking theirselves as essential, and getting the scheduler crazy
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, you do it in the blueprint
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, which BP?
<JoseeAntonioR> that's "very interested in attending", not essential
<JoseeAntonioR> community-r-ubuntuonair or http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21071/community-r-ubuntuonair/
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: how does this new participation essential feature works?
<nigelb> cjohnston: Happy Birthday!
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: it works exactly as it did before, except that we added an additional layer of priority within summit only
<JoseeAntonioR> well
<mhall119> so it will try to schedule around everybody marked as participation essential in launchpad
<mhall119> but, after that, it will schedule them with conflicts as long as there isn't a conflict with the higher priority
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: is that participation essential known as very interested in attending?
<mhall119> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, got it!
<jono_> cjohnston, happy birthday!
<chilicuil> weee, happy birthday
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: happy birthday!
<bkerensa> cjohnston: happy birthday
<bkerensa> cjohnston: I am going to give you a very unique bday gift ;p
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Enjoy :)
<jussi> bkerensa: what is it, extra work? :P
<jussi> cjohnston: Happy "feel really old" day. :D
 * jussi hugs cjohnston
<bkerensa> jussi: nah I gave him a Facebook Gift which also means he can now give Facebook Gifts so he joins a small group of people who have the feature :)
<jussi> facebook :/
<bkerensa> jussi: LOL
<popey> morning ratfans
<jussi> morning popey
<bkerensa> popey: morning
<philipballew> Facebook has gifts?
<philipballew> learn something new everyday...
<bkerensa> philipballew: https://www.facebook.com/about/gifts
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> Its all about Myspace
<popey> never. ever. using. that.
<philipballew> https://new.myspace.com/
<bkerensa> popey: why not? its pretty cool you can even buy stuff from London or order a friend a Limo or Town Car
<bkerensa> and it just shows up to their house when they schedule it
<popey> I can already do that without bolting facebook on
<popey> not that I'd ever want to buy a limo for someone else
<bkerensa> popey: I think its more of a "oh jeez its my brother in laws birthday what will I do and then you click button"
<popey> Sure, it has a use for people whose view of the internet is "facebook.com"
<bkerensa> popey: it asks you if you want to buy gifts anytime any friend has a birthday or gets married
<philipballew> Id rather mail a card bkerensa
<bkerensa> philipballew: you can do that too
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> or a bottole of champagne
<bkerensa> bottle*
<philipballew> Computers are lame
<philipballew> the internet is lame
<bkerensa> philipballew: it thinks you like this http://awesomescreenshot.com/062ix651c
<bkerensa> :P
<philipballew> Ill buy you a facebook gift bkerensa  if you do my calculus homework!
<bkerensa> :s
<philipballew> my calc proff is making me use excel.
<philipballew> the whole going to the library and using their desktops to run it is kinda getting old.
<philipballew> Might have to get some funky wine thing going or actually install libreoffice again.
<bkerensa> heh
<philipballew> My ideal office set up is something that looks like ms office 95, and takes up about as much ram
<philipballew> like open office before they started to "try to look cool"
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> cjohnston, happy birthday! :)
<popey> pffft who needs facebook gifts...
<popey>                  66666
<popey>                __|||||__   H A P P Y
<popey>               {._._._._.}     B I R T H D A Y  !
<popey>             __{._._._._.}__
<popey>            `~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey popey, hey czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> hmm no dmp
<czajkowski> dpm
<dholbach> czajkowski, yeah, he said something about two bank holidays in Spain
<czajkowski> ah cool
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2012/10/12/back-to-school-in-limerick/  me almost 18 years ago :)
<cjohnston> thanks all, and thanks bkerensa
<dholbach> and pleia2 is already in Ghana :)
<IdleOne> Happy birthday cjohnston :)
 * IdleOne sends hugs to Ghana c/o pleia2 
<cjohnston> ty IdleOne
 * popey hugs jcastro_ 
 * popey sends jcastro_ to Ghana
<smartboyhw> lol
<jcastro_> heh
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> czajkowski: if you want to give me a name, description and times, I'll get the lp workshops setup
<czajkowski> cjohnston: ack will do
<czajkowski> does it have to be done today or will Monday do ?
 * cjohnston leaves tomorrow for 8 days
<czajkowski> tuesday / thursday
<czajkowski> &
<czajkowski> times we're not fussed on as we can I think work around it but that will depend on the squads
<czajkowski> and they are called Launchpad Workshops
<cjohnston> czajkowski: who needs to be required to them
<czajkowski> cjohnston: see thats the bit I cant give
<cjohnston> ok
<czajkowski> we have 19 devs there and some will go to one and the others the other half
<czajkowski> cjohnston: but for sure put me and gmb down
<czajkowski> and we can sort it out from there
<cjohnston> czajkowski: do you want one morning and one afternoon or both at the same time
<czajkowski> cjohnston: aye one morning and one afternoon might be handy
<czajkowski> cjohnston: are these going to be set in stone now
<cjohnston> czajkowski: they are on the schedule, they can be moved around for a bit
<czajkowski> grand cheeers
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I can't mark gmb because he hasnt registered
<czajkowski>  bah
<czajkowski> cjohnston: he's doing that now
<czajkowski> he did the evntbrite but no the LP
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> remind me later and ill make sure he gets added please
<jcastro_> didrocks: I am all set now
<jcastro_> thanks!
<jcastro_> I forgot all the kb shortcuts, heh
<didrocks> jcastro_: yw! :)
<jcastro_> I think I'll just print the configs
<didrocks> jcastro_: alt + a to go to latest activities
<didrocks> (where you are pinged first, then channel with new text, then channels with new join/quit)
<jcastro_> ah ok
<didrocks> alt + number to jump to a particular number :)
<jcastro_> yeah I remember now
<didrocks> ctrl + n / ctrl + p to just to next/previous chan
<didrocks> and that's it for what I use, ctrl + R to search in the buffer
<jcastro_> it's like riding a bike
<didrocks> heh ;)
<jcastro_> I was also too lazy to remove bip-
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> ah also, to jump to something like buffer 42
<didrocks> alt + j + 4 + 2
<jcastro_> I endevour to keep less than 10 buffers
<jcastro_> if I do, I start to quit things
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> that's impressive :)
<jcastro_> I think ajmitch had like 79 or something one time I saw it
<jcastro_> I was like, you're crazy
<mhall119> you guys talking about irssi?
<didrocks> this one is my last as you saw, and it's 23 public chans
<didrocks> mhall119: weechat
<jcastro_> mhall119: it's like irssi
<mhall119> same difference
<didrocks> but better of course :p
<mhall119> I start to cull buffers when I hit triple-digits
<jcastro_> yeah so my web irc host died, and I needed to find something
<jcastro_> and was slumming in xchat
<didrocks> mhall119: really or jocking? :)
<mhall119> really
<didrocks> you are crazy!
 * mhall119 currently has 87 open
<mhall119> on, like, 4 networks
<mhall119> this is why I love irssi
<smartboyhw> lol
<mhall119> nigelb probably has more than me
<didrocks> 4 networks here as well, but I'm saner than you :p
<didrocks> or even… more sane ;)
<nigelb> 94, 4 networks.
<mhall119> pleia2 would beat us all, I'm sure, but she's in ghana
<didrocks> mhall119: just 7, you can do it man! :)
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> I literally can't
<smartboyhw> lol
<mhall119> hey didrocks, why are there so few desktop blueprints so far?
<didrocks> mhall119: because quantal is crazy
<nigelb> lol
<didrocks> mhall119: so the last minutes about we had to do
<smartboyhw> didrocks, good explanation:D
<mhall119> lies, quantal is stable and smooth
<didrocks> between firefox, thunderbird, unity, unity and unity :p
 * didrocks finally is trying to rest now that the legal notice is in
<smartboyhw> didrocks, yeah:D
<mhall119> have we implemented popup-ads in Unity yet?  Or are we still waiting on the flash ones?
<mhall119> :)
 * mhall119 stops causing trouble now
<didrocks> mhall119: flash running inside chrome or safari, we didn't decide yet :p
<smartboyhw> :P
<mhall119> you saw the Unity2D's embedded browser, right?
<didrocks> yeah, it's neat
<mhall119> I'm going to try and get that guy moved onto Nux
<didrocks> won't be that easy nux, but I like it :)
<didrocks> in*
<didrocks> he needs to implements a new renderer
<mhall119> He's really good, did a lot of stuff with Qt for 2D on the TV side
<mhall119> he'll be at UDS too
<didrocks> I'm just a little bit afraid about having webkit inside the unity, and so, the compiz process :p
<didrocks> oh great!
<smartboyhw> :D
<jcastro_> that will do wonders for the build times!
<mhall119> stuff everthing inside of Compiz, it can take it
<didrocks> jcastro_: I'll pet my i7 even more TBH (from 50 minutes to ~ 5 minutes now)
<mhall119> WebKit compiz plugin
<mhall119> I wonder how much it would cost to spin up a large EC2 just to build Unity
<didrocks> mhall119: sure sure, time to add some system service process :)
<didrocks> die init, welcome compiz as PID 1!
<mhall119> didrocks: can't we just move compiz+unity into the kernel?
<didrocks> not that much TBH
<didrocks> mhall119: this is LTS material :)
<mhall119> it worked so well for Windows NT
<didrocks> heh
<mhall119> I'm sure nobody would mind
<didrocks> yep ;)
<jono> dholbach, jcastro_, balloons, mhall119 will be two mins and then will set the hangout up
<mhall119> ok
<dholbach> cool
<jono> dholbach, jcastro_, balloons, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/296029f190f4b26894726ad602c3b07493a839c7?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<smartboyhw> That is less than two minutes jono
<smartboyhw> :D
<jono> smartboyhw, :-)
<jono> efficient :-)
<smartboyhw> jono, good:-)
<czajkowski> mhall119: http://www.jwz.org/blog/2012/10/softball-sized-eyeball-washes-up-on-florida-beach/
<mhall119> ew
<smartboyhw> ej
<smartboyhw> *eh
<BrokenThumb> cjohnston; Congratulations!
<cjohnston> what did i do
<popey> cjohnston, you successfully completed another orbit of Sol. Well done you!
<cjohnston> oh.. that
<cjohnston> lol
<dholbach> alright my friends - big hugs to all of you - have a great WE
<jono> jcastro_, can you give ma 30m, I need a breather after two hours of calls
<jcastro_> yeah I need to eat chow
<jcastro_> no worries
<jcastro_> I'll be short today
<jcastro_> 10 min tops of awesome.
<jcastro_> ok, well, _maybe_ I have 15 minutes of awesome in a 10 pound bag
<jono> jcastro_, np
<jono> lol
<BrokenThumb> popey; +1 ;-)
<jono> hey folks
<jono> jcastro_, ok, about set
<jcastro_> ok!
<jono> jcastro_, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ead6235b8b7e14f1e8314a79569c097caf7796a5?authuser=0&hl=en-US
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-13
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: should I remove the link to the marathon page from the main page menu?
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> 35
<nigelb> grr
<cjohnston> See everyone in a week
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: hey, could you please mark this as high priority? https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1066345
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066345 in summit "Clicking on star should add me to session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JoseeAntonioR> or is it wishlist?
<daker> bkerensa: http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/10/13/145217/stallman-on-unity-dash-canonical-will-have-to-give-users-data-to-governments
<AlanBell> the story that keeps on giving
<AlanBell> more to come too, when someone digs into the checkbox that supposedly turns off internet searches in the dash
<IdleOne> Sounds like an old man trying to stay relevant by attaching himself to a controversial topic to me.
<AlanBell> oh, stallman, sure
<IdleOne> I have yet to read any positive comment from him about anything
<AlanBell> in fact if Stallman hates it I suspect that will make a lot of people perfectly fine about the whole thing
<nigelb> ^
<AlanBell> best endorsement yet
<IdleOne> In that case, keep on flapping your gums old man.
<nigelb> I have my problems with it. But this is not one of them.
<AlanBell> he is doing his usual trick of being right, badly.
<nigelb> As soon as we added the ability to turn it off and it was told that at release time we'd switch to https, I was okay with it.
<AlanBell> yeah, only the turn it off part is bogus
<nigelb> aww
<AlanBell> well, not bogus in that it does turn that lens off
<AlanBell> but the checkbox does not do what the checkbox says it does
<nigelb> heh, did they pace up to get the checkbox in becuause of UI freeze?
<nigelb> and are working on the functionality now?
<AlanBell> not sure
<nigelb> worst case we'd have to add an entry into /etc/hosts
<nigelb> that's okay ;)
<IdleOne> That checkbox disables package usage data being sent back to Canonical doesn't it?
<AlanBell> err, no
<AlanBell> the checkbox says
<IdleOne> Not sure which checkbox we are talking about then
<AlanBell> When searching in the dash: include online search results
<AlanBell> and as far as I know what it actually does is turn off just the shopping lens (or the scope)
<nigelb> ah
<AlanBell> any other third party lenses you may have that include online search results are free to read your searches and populate the dash and do evil stuff with your queries
<IdleOne> I would prefer Canonical just make it opt in instead of opt out. Well if the lens is disabled with that box, sounds ok to me.
<nigelb> Well, the idea is to get revenue from the referrals.
<AlanBell> which is fine, and I got a lovely little camera found through the lens
<IdleOne> Which is fine by me, but I think we should have the choice to give and not the choice to not give.
<nigelb> IdleOne: On the personal belief standpoint, I'm with you.
<nigelb> But thinking practically, from the canonical standpoint, I'd want it turned on by default.
<nigelb> That way, more users are going to bring referral income.
<IdleOne> nigelb: Sure as a business man I understand that also
<AlanBell> I probably take a rather odd view, I would rather it was on by default and not disablable with a button that doesn't do what it says
<IdleOne> AlanBell: it partially does what it says, it maybe needs to be more clear on exactly what that is.
<AlanBell> but there should be a control at some point to whitelist scopes to get global search change events
<AlanBell> and lenses shouldn't be able to set visible to false and hide from the lens bar
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: it isnt a bug, or a wishlist, its a feature that already exists
<nigelb> AlanBell: So, have you played with MITM?
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: well, at least not for me
<nigelb> AlanBell: http://mitmproxy.org/
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: if you click on the star it doesn't take you to a page to mark yourself attending?
<AlanBell> ooh that is scary and useful nigelb
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: that's the point, it should just mark you, and if you're *very* interested, then you should update it
<nigelb> AlanBell: I thought of this when people keep saying HTTPS is secure by default. (For example oauth 2.0 specs)
<cjohnston> ehh.. ok, if I reread it, it does say that, it just didn't come across well..
<cjohnston> its wishlist and wont be done before uds
<cjohnston> unless someone else does it
<JoseeAntonioR> I may do it if I find where the star properties are
<cjohnston> daily.html
<cjohnston> by_*.html
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
 * cjohnston is gone for a week
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: before you go, what is called when someone marks him/herself as attending?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: ^ ?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: "Attending"
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: but is a function in a script or anywhere else called?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: what do you mean?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: when a person marks him/herself as attending and clicks save, is there a function I can call for that?
<mhall119> in the code?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<mhall119> there's a view function that the form is sent to, I don't recall the name of it
<JoseeAntonioR> so I can fix bug 1066345 asap
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066345 in summit "Clicking on star should add me to session" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066345
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, let me check
<mhall119> ah, to make it ajax-y you'll need to do an HTTP POST using the data from the form
<JoseeAntonioR> and the form is {{ form.as_template }}, right?
<mhall119> you'll need to check the actual HTML it produces
<mhall119> to see what fields and field names you need to send
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, checking my local instance atm
<JoseeAntonioR> well, not-so local
<mhall119> the tricky part is going to be getting around the CSRF token
<mhall119> you might need to make a new view to handle the ajax calls
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?!
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: any idea on how to fix http://summit.joseeantonior.com:8000/uds-r/2012-10-29/ ?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: manage.py migrate
<mhall119> we added a new field recently
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<JoseeAntonioR> I think it's participation=ATTENDING
<mhall119> that's the model field and value, yes
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-14
<cjohnston> mhall119: JoseeAntonioR my suggestion would be to do it like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/views.py#L416, it isnt ajax, but you click it, it would add you as attending, ad just refresh the pge your on
<cjohnston> that would be a quick and easy fix
<cjohnston> unless you can get something ajaxy quickly
<JoseeAntonioR> if JoseeAntonioR gets how that works, he'll fix it asap
<cjohnston> but we dont have anything ajaxy yet, so I don't know how easy itll be to add
<cjohnston> if ajax is easy, that is an easier fix
<cjohnston> if ajax is easy, that is a better fix
<cjohnston> this suggestion is just quicker and easier
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll take a look at it now
<czajkowski> cjohnston: arent you on holidays?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> I'm leaving in a minute
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> its raining outside tho, so we are hiding
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: around?
<jono> pleia2, hey
<jono> you there?
<jono> or bkerensa
<jono> you there?
 * popey tickles jono
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: pleia2 is in Ghana, was here a couple hours ago, and bkerensa, want me to ping his phone?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yes please
<jono> I sent him an email
<jono> I need an Ubuntu tablecloth urgently to be sent to San Diego
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: I think pleia2 left the things to philballew, I can call him and confirm
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yes that would be perfect
<jono> can you call him and let me know ASAP
<jono> thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: none of them is answering, but Phil should soon as I've sent a text message
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: he hasn't got one, but he says Mike Joseph (Lyz' fiancee) should have the Cali one
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, do you have his number?
<jono> can you ask him to ask him?
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, one sec
<jono> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: give me 5 mins, and I'll call him
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, thanks
<pleia2> jono: I already emailed to say I have the only key, please don't bother myf amily about this
<pleia2> (and rolling blackouts here, my connection is awful)
<JoseeAntonioR> got it
<jono> thanks pleia2
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: Ben says he'll reply when he gets home later tonight, plus post office is closed today
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-07
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Thinking why suddenly a lot of channels are marked red, and it's dholbach! Good afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> :)
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> explain this gui toolkit to me
<jcastro> did some guy just go and make this?
<mhall119> jcastro: ?
<popey> mhall119: lucas
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> jcastro: he's a community guy who wanted an easy way to show off the look of all the SDK components
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> that is so badass
<mhall119> yeah, Lucas is a fantastic contributor, did you know he's been contributing designs to a bunch of the core apps, and did a lot of icons for the showdown entries too?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I just became a huge fanboy though
<smartboyhw> That's what I call "talented":P
<dholbach> all right, I'm calling it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach!
<dholbach> night nigelb
<pleia2> just as a heads up - it would be nice to see more CC nominees before we close the nomination period tomorrow, so if there is anyone anyone here can think of it would be great to see a nomination come in :) http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/09/19/community-council-call-for-nominations/
<pleia2> we have no one working on apps or phone stuff
<pleia2> surely there are great people there, and in juju too
<bkerensa> nigelb: :) Are you ok?
<pleia2> I spoke to him earlier, so I think the hangover didn't kill him ;)
<pleia2> unless it was zombie nigelb I spoke with
<pleia2> hard to tell on a monday morning
<bkerensa> pleia2: amazing he was drinking when I went to bed :)
<mhall119> I bet even a zombi nigelb is happy and energetic
<pleia2> no wonder he made a coffee in the evening suggestion
<bkerensa> https://twitter.com/mfinkle/status/387084824411774976/photo/1
<bkerensa> pleia2:  ^ that happened and to Miley Cyrus - We cant stop
<pleia2> I think someone put something in your alcohol
<bkerensa> pleia2: nah I think we just all had too much :)
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> it was like UDS x1000
<bkerensa> and I feel much worse too
<bkerensa> pleia2: some how I released doc in the midst of it all
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> hooray
<nigelb> bkerensa: I'm alive.
<nigelb> That was good alcohol, so I'm ok.
<nigelb> pleia2: Yes, you see my plan. However, a fellow webdev is taking me out for drinks tonight. That's where I'll stay sober.
<nigelb> mhall119: Right now, I'm like "fooooooooooood"
<nigelb> Headed to Pinterest office once I find out where it is.
<elfy> out the door and turn left
<elfy> it'll either be a short way or a long one :)
<mhall119> wait, does the Pintrest office actually *have* the food you see on Pintrest?
<mhall119> I didn't think that stuff was possible
<pleia2> nigelb: haha
<mhall119> jose: it's been one of those days :)
 * mhall119 needs a nap
<jose> :P
<nigelb> mhall119: It doesn't. But it was just as good ;)
<pleia2> nigelb: ah, pintrest is over by zynga, I never knew :)
<pleia2> (I knew they were around, just can't keep track)
<nigelb> pleia2: ah,I didn't know zynga was just over there :)
<pleia2> there was a shooting there a couple months ago, fun times
<nigelb> oh joy.
 * mhall119 can't help but thing that birds were involved
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-08
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<elfy> how's things other than busy :p
<elfy> jcastro: when you've got time can you answer this guy - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2179448
<jared> elfy: on a side note, you rock
<elfy> jared: glad someone thinks so :)
<elfy> I get a lot of you don't rock PMs :D
<jared> elfy: that's how you know you're doing your job properly. If people stop complaining that's when I know I'm doing something wrong
<elfy> jared: can you logout on the forum
<jared> elfy: done, I gotta run now though, send me another PM if anything else is needed
<elfy> there won't be :)
<jared> awesome, enjoy yourself :)
<elfy> jared: will be all done next time you login  - have a good one
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<jose> jcastro: hey, do you know if we're having the ubuntu weekly webcast this week?
<popey> jose: no
<jose> is that a 'we're not having it' or 'we don't know'?
<popey> we're not having it
 * jose cancels it
<jose> thanks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-09
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> jose: no design clinic this week
<jose> popey: thanks for the heads-up, I'll go ahead and delete it now
<jose> jcastro: Are we having the weekly juju charm meeting today?
<jcastro> jose: yes!
<dholbach> jcastro, balloons, mhall119, I guess we're without our fearless leader again today?
<jcastro> I have release things to do
<jcastro> if you guys wanna skip
<jcastro> mhall119, your container bug got fixed, it'll be in saucy
<balloons> indeed
<dholbach> mhall119, does the newest image on grouper work all right for you?
<popey> dholbach: which image?
<popey> i have 89 on my grouper
<popey> (mir enabled by default)
<dholbach> popey, yep - I get quite a bit of flickering and slowness and almost freezing
<popey> ditto
<dholbach> do you know if there's a bug for it?
<popey> no
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/ and https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/ have a few critical ones, but none of them look like what I'm seeing
<dholbach> I'll ask in #ubuntu-mir
<mhall119> jcastro: dholbach: team call?
<dholbach> mhall119, see above
<mhall119> dholbach: jcastro: we have a special guest today though
<jcastro> who?
 * mhall119 won't tell
<mhall119> you have to join
<jcastro> is it the magical "give me 45 more days in this release cycle?" fairy?
<jcastro> ok, link me up!
<mhall119> jcastro: it's in the calendar invite
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jose> jcastro: thanks for hosting it, if you're cancelling any session please let me know at least 12h in advance
<jose> does anyone know where Jono is?
<jose> popey, mhall119, jcastro, balloons: ^
<jcastro> he's in japan
<balloons> ^^
<jose> oh crap, I'll just cancel his Q&A in 8mins
<jose> jcastro: also, please check ubuntuonair.com/resources when updating ubuntuonair, broken it again
<jcastro> I only updated the youtube link
<jcastro> I didn't touch anything else
<jose> yeah, but you updated the whole link instead of the random string
<jcastro> no I only changed the youtube url
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> you mean I only edit the stuff after the /?
<jose> yep, just after the /embed/
<jcastro> ok so that's why
<jose> otherwise people will get a blank screen
<jcastro> bacon told me the url, and only the url
<jcastro> ok got it
<jcastro> ok so we all agree it's bacon's fault?
 * jose votes for jono
<mhall119> +1
<bkerensa> nigelb: I found you :) http://www.flickr.com/photos/bkerensa/10079173886/
<pleia2> how lolcatable
<bkerensa> http://blog.gerv.net/2013/10/ubuntu-full-disk-encryption/
<nigelb> bkerensa: :)
 * nigelb just walked in the door.
<bkerensa> nice
<nigelb> Now to figure out this sleep cycle thing.
<jose> 1 day per timezone changed, they say
<nigelb> hahahaha
<nigelb> I just switched about 12:30 or 11:30 hours
<pleia2> so that's what, 2 weeks? :)
<nigelb> It's going to take a while then.
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://www.areweflashyet.com/shumway/
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-10
<bkerensa> woah
<bkerensa> my keyboard back lighting is going on the fritz
<dholbach> good morning
<jcastro> hey popey
<jcastro> my software update spins forever sometimes
<jcastro> is that normalish?
<popey> more detail required
<jcastro> the circle just spins there
<jcastro> but I'm on an N7 not an N4
<jcastro> so I don't think you care about me yet
<popey> i have n7 too
<popey> adb shell
<popey> system-image-cli -i
<popey> what version you on?
<jcastro> 68 I think, new desktop install, not set up with adb yet
 * jcastro goes off to do that
<jcastro> do I need to PPA or is everything in saucy these days?
<popey> wat wat wat
<popey> 68 is ye olde
<jcastro> yeah I saw your 70 announcement and wanted the goodies
<popey> 70?
<popey> 90!
<jcastro> the one with mir
<popey> re-flash it with something newer - phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy
<popey> yes, 90
<jcastro> anyway, it's updating now
<popey> yay
<jcastro> it seemed like the ui for the update button was hung
<dholbach> hey jono - welcome back :)
<jono> hey dholbach :-)
<jono> thanks!
<jono> great to be back :-)
<smartboyhw> jono, how do you find Japan?
<smartboyhw> (And more importantly, it's food)
<jono> smartboyhw, had a wonderful time!
<jono> the food is...different :-)
<jono> I ate things I didn't know even existed :-)
<jono> but what a wonderful culture and people
<jono> Japanese people are literally the nicest people I have ever met
<jono> there is one downside
<smartboyhw> jono, lol. I quite like Japanese food and culture (not politics). Agreed for the nicest part:)
<jono> I am now going to expect everyone to call me Jono San
<jono> yeah, not aware of much of the politics
<jono> but had a really awesome few days
<dholbach> Daniel-san would make sense - everybody knows it from the movie (long time ago), Jono San... not so sure
<dholbach> :-P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<jono> dholbach, this is true, Daniel San
<dholbach> haha
 * dholbach hugs jono
<jono> wax on, wax off
 * jono hugs dholbach :-)
<dholbach> exactly
<jono> I also slept like a champ last night
<jono> Erica let me sleep in
<jono> so like is beautiful today :-)
<dholbach> ^ mhall119, jcastro, balloons, dpm: today is a good day to ask for holiday extensions
 * balloons notes
<dpm> pay rises anyone?
<mhall119> pay raises....everyone!
<balloons> team sprint in the Caribbean?
<dpm> this is like UDS, so many good ideas coming up!
 * mhall119 takes a work item to lay on the beach
<jcastro> jono, there's a time-sensitive thing you need to approve or disapprove wrt. desrt, it's in your inbox
<jono> jcastro, done
<jono> I acked it
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> guess what I am going to ask?
<jono> <drumroll?
<jono> <drumroll>
<mhall119> how my day was?
<mhall119> what I want for christmas?
<jono> LOL
<jono> .........what is the d.u.c update?
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> all I want for christmas is an easy juju deployment to prodstack
 * smartboyhw wonders how much jono was paid;)
<jcastro> jono, http://ikeaordeath.com/
<jono> smartboyhw, I get paid in tears
<jcastro> it's much harder than it seems ^^
<jono> jcastro, I saw that
<jono> I havent had a go yet
<smartboyhw> jono, great, how many litres of tears?
<mhall119> jono: so on Friday I fixed the nagios error, which jjo then tried to deploy with a charm upgrade on Monday, which showed us that upgrading the charm for an existing deployment didn't work at all
<mhall119> and since that's how it is going to be upgraded, that needed to work
<mhall119> so I spent tuesday going back and forth with jjo to figure out exactly what was failing, then most of yesterday with marcoceppi figuring out how to make it not fail
<balloons> jcastro, epic site!
<mhall119> late yesterday I filed a new rt (jjo's request) with an updated and more tested charm
<mhall119> I had to rip out some "clever" things that I got from the certification charm I was basing mine off, because they were the parts not working and I didn't understand what or why, so it's slightly less clever but it works now
<jono> smartboyhw, depends on the day :-)
<marcoceppi> mhall119: well it works now!
<smartboyhw> jono, nice:)
<mhall119> marcoceppi: it works now on LXC
<jcastro> jono, also, news flash ...
<marcoceppi> mhall119: Charms build character
<mhall119> marcoceppi: we'll see about production
<marcoceppi> ;)
<balloons> marcoceppi, lol
<jcastro> we'll have manual provisioning in about 7 days
<mhall119> marcoceppi: puts hair on my chest?
<jono> mhall119, so now it is ready for deployment?
<jcastro> aka. juju for everybody. juju for alan bell.
<mhall119> drives me to the bottle
<mhall119> jono: yes, just waiting on a webop to pick it up and do it
<jono> mhall119, poifect
<jono> thanks for dealing with all of this pain
<jono> you will be rewarded with more work items
<marcoceppi> mhall119: now you know why I get paid in beer tabs ;)
 * mhall119 blames jcastro for all the pain
<jono> don't say I don't care
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> hey man, don't blame us.
<jono> it is all jcastro's fault
<jcastro> prodstack is a world of pain
<mhall119> jono: yay?
<jono> I agree, never blame the Juju team
<jono> lol
<jcastro> mhall119, fire it up on ec2 and expense it
<jcastro> :p
<jono> jcastro, hey, screw you :-)
<mhall119> jcastro: you were supposed to convince IS to be all hippie and open it up to us to deploy whatever we wanted
<jono> no "just expense it" :-)
<jcastro> seirously, next week
<jcastro> JUJU ON DIGITAL OCEAN
<jcastro> Juju on Linode, Juju on $anything_with_ubuntu_ssh
<marcoceppi> JUJU ON SLICED BREAD
<smartboyhw> jcastro, huh, I got 11 in http://ikeaordeath.com/ :P
<dholbach> jono, remember the guitar-shaped swimming pool?
<balloons> juju on DO +1
<jcastro> smartboyhw, I own like most of those ikea things too ... and still got them wrong
<mhall119> marcoceppi: but I only run Mint on my bread
<mhall119> because I like Cinnamon
<jono> dholbach, haha :-)
<jcastro> http://24.media.tumblr.com/00a1c2008ba3cb8e36a3eaf759eb9a67/tumblr_mf2edageSA1qcbojfo1_500.gif
<mhall119> dholbach: saw this a while ago and meant to send it to you: http://cubiclebot.com/funny/shazams-take-on-blender-noise/
<jono> mhall119, dpm can we do a quick sync up?
<dpm> jono, sure
<jono> cool, setting it up
<jono> dpm, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/caec43b3b3e986d55491dc60372b9b591b12df3b?hl=en
<marcoceppi> jcastro: what's your leaf?
<jcastro> what do you mean? last month?
<jcastro> ooh, new report!
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah, report just came out
<jcastro> 27, 221 total
<jcastro> man, the smoke detector is so lame
<jcastro> I really wanted a normal home automation thing
<jono> dpm, mhall119 one other thing
<jono> can you reach out to the guy who is making http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntutouch-chess-sees-new-improvements-work-progress and encourage him to get his first cut in the store
<jono> it doesn't look done yet, but to know he has support
<popey> that reminds me
<popey> we should get checkers in
<mhall119> popey: I've already reached out to Filippo
<popey> coolio
<mhall119> he's done 3 apps, checkers minesweeper and netwalk
<dpm> jono, ok. mhall119 I'm about to call it a day, can I leave it in your hands to reach to the chess developer?
<mhall119> dpm: yeah, I'll add it to my collection list
<dpm> mhall119, good idea, thanks
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> man, Mir is working pretty damn good on the N4 :-)
<mhall119> I know, I'm really happy with it
<jono> and now they can focus on integration fixes :-)
<mhall119> it's performance is much more consistent that surfaceflinger
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> calling it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<popey> h/49
<jono> mhall119, did you file a bug for the canvas issues in uDraw etc?
<mhall119> jono: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1229287
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1229287 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Drawing apps show only a black screen where drawable component should be" [High,Confirmed]
<mhall119> it's not against uDraw specifically
<jono> right
<jono> I want to get this actioned
<popey> jono: did you see the comment at the end of that bug from kaleo?
<philipballew> jono, do you think you will have time in the next day or so for a meeting/hangout? It's fine either way. but figured I should confirm.
<jono> popey, I did, but it still sounds like a bug
<jono> if it works on desktop it should work on mobile without code changes
<popey> wossat?
<popey> oh, i see
<jono> mhall119, where is the HTML tutorial on developer.ubuntu.com/apps/html-5/ ?
<mhall119> jono: I don't think we have one yet
<jono> mhall119, ok, we need to add this to the list
<jono> we do have a tutorial in the cordova section
<jono> but we need one in the general HTML section too
<mhall119> yeah, it's on the list of things we need
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-11
<jose> jono: ping
<jono> hey jose
<jose> jono: hey, wanted to confirm with you if you'll be able to host your Q&A next week
<jono> jose, yes
<jose> great, thanks!
<jono> thanks!
<jono> sorry I couldnt do it this week
<jono> I thought I could make it, but it was not to be
<jose> yeah, people told me you were in Japan
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach → office
 * dholbach → lunch, brb
<jcastro> hey balloons
<jcastro> you have digital ocean right?
<nigelb> jcastro: if you just want DO, I have two machines there.
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-manual.html
<jcastro> DUN DUN DUN
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, awesome!
<jcastro> if anyone wants to test those docs, deploy something
<jcastro> let me know!
<jcastro> I am playing with it now
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> http://ubuntu-discourse.org/t/are-smart-scope-servers-up/1101
<jcastro> they have been up and working for a while right?
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, for months
<jcastro> next week then we should see a nice improvement in the corpus?
<mhall119> corpus?
<jcastro> the data that improves the search
<jcastro> remember they said it wouldn't work awesome until a bunch of people use it?
<mhall119> oh, yeah, that should start getting better
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all on Monday
<jcastro> jono, man, here's a band that just came up on spotify and I tossed  on the greatest hits
<jcastro> forgot how awesome ... SEPULTURA is
<jono> jcastro, yeah, pretty awesome band
<jono> although I largely stopped caring when Cavelera left
<jono> I should check them out again
<jcastro> yeah I am listening to the old stuff
<jcastro> Arise
<jcastro> man, what a week
<jcastro> found a bug in manual provisioning
<jcastro> so it's going to have to get bumped to 1.18
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/bqon6pMnhSP
<jcastro> this one is for you balloons
<mhall119> jcastro: that's why you should have automated testing for all the things
<jcastro> let'
<jcastro> s not get crazy mike
<balloons> +1 jcastro
<balloons> mhall119, jcastro does have automated testing for all the things
<balloons> mhall119, http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1900/is-jorge-castro-a-robot
<jcastro> I think at some point I had touched or edited 10% of AU questions
<jcastro> though there's no way that is correct today
 * balloons thinks jcastro needs an upgrade.. he can't keep up with the demand :-)
<mhall119> he only has a 32bit CPU, I think he's max-ed out his memory address space
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-12
<jono> hey mhall119
<jono> around?
<mhall119> jose: a bit yeah
<mhall119> jose: ignore the ping, was meant for jono but he's gone already
<jose> mhall119: no worries :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-06
<mhall119_> belkinsa: not too early to start gathering sessions
<belkinsa> mhall119_, thanks, I will have blog post about UOS Community track sessions and some of my ideas for some.
<belkinsa> I wrote a blog post about planning for the UOS 14.11: http://ubuntusense.com/2014/10/06/start-planning-for-14-11-uos/
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-07
<dpm> good morning all
<czajkowski> folks the dev rooms have been annouced for FOSDEM - keep an eye out for the CFPs https://fosdem.org/2015/news/2014-09-30-accepted-devrooms/
<SilverLion> good evening
<popey> SilverLion: hello
<SilverLion> hey popey
<SilverLion> I was just preparing to dive into that universe called "Real Life"
<SilverLion> :D
<popey> heh
<popey> \o/ the big blue room
<SilverLion> but I'll return here in 24 hrs
<SilverLion> :D
<SilverLion> cu then
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-08
<SilverLion> o/ everyone!
<mhall119> hi SilverLion
<elfy> hi SilverLion :)
<SilverLion> aaaah ^^ the big and famous mhall119
<SilverLion> :D
<mhall119> heh, 15 minutes later and elfy and I post at nearly the same second
<belkinsa> lol
 * mhall119 is hardly famous :-P
<SilverLion> doing all those hangouts makes you famous :P
<belkinsa> I think popey is as famous as mhall119.  ;)
<popey> no wai
<mhall119> popey is far more famous
<elfy> mhall119: lol
<belkinsa> And Daniel.
<mhall119> it's the sideburns
<popey> SIDEBURNS OF POW-AAAAA!
<SilverLion> when ever I am watching an ubuntu hangout its mhall119 doing it
<mhall119> oh geez, nobody compares to dholbach
<belkinsa> And Mr.Baconater (jono) is too.
<mhall119> who?
<SilverLion> she is refering to jono bacon
<belkinsa> jono Bacon.
<mhall119> oh right, that guy who did some community stuff or something.....
<elfy> some guy
<mhall119> :)
<elfy> old news now :p
<belkinsa> Hey jono, are you going to do another Q&A?
<mhall119> yeah, the internet has been lacking in your precense lately
<mhall119> and you've got stuff to talk about now
<jono> belkinsa, when I get some time I hope to :-)
<belkinsa> Cool.
<SilverLion> hey jono hope you're doing good ;)
<mhall119> jono: almost half-way to your crowdfunding goal, not bad
<mhall119> still a bit disappointed that I can't enter an Ubuntu app though :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-10
<SilverLion> good $daytime folks
<SilverLion> good morning elfy
<elfy> hi SilverLion :)
<SilverLion> dont believe it ^^ first time I am online before you :D
<elfy> lol
<SilverLion> just fooling around to cover the fact that I got called out of my bed early this morning
<elfy> heh
<bkerensa> I'm online before you all
<bkerensa> ahahahaha
<bkerensa> ^.^
<elfy> piskie's not sitting in here
<SilverLion> bkerensa: aloha & good morning
<bkerensa> Good morning!
<SilverLion> how is everybody
<SilverLion> ?
<bkerensa> good and you SilverLion ?
<SilverLion> bkerensa: having a 4-day-Weekend ahead I'm looking forward to finish some contributions for Ubuntu Community ;)
<elfy> SilverLion: waking up and pleased no work for me - rain is bouncing today
<SilverLion> elfy: welcome to the club ;) It'll be all-online time (despite the time when I'll be sleeping :D)
<elfy> :)
<bkerensa> SilverLion: very nice
<SilverLion> oh just learned that my presence is needed in the cemetary
<elfy> that's the first time I've seen that said on IRC :)
<SilverLion> elfy: my grandpa just died recently
<elfy> aaah - never nice
<elfy> my last one made it to 94 a couple of years ago
<bkerensa> dpm: ello
<dpm> morning bkerensa
<dpm> morning everyone
<elfy> hi dpm
<dpm> hey elfy :)
<SilverLion> dpm: o(
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-12
<mhall119> cjohnston: happy birthday
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-05
<dholbach> good morning
<Moodoo> morning
<Ridgewing> Hi there, anyone about - question for the downloads page on Ubuntu.com . Perhaps you need to get me in touch with the right team.
<Ridgewing> dholbach: Hi there.
<czajkowski> Ridgewing: I'd just ask and see if someone can help
<dholbach> hey Ridgewing
<dholbach> yes, just ask
<Ridgewing> OK .. so the downloads page on Ubuntu.com :
<Ridgewing> Oh I can't find it now .. oh fiddlesticks.
<dholbach> http://www.ubuntu.com/download?
<Ridgewing> Basically there was a duplication on one on the Lubuntu images - on the downloads page last night.
<Ridgewing> But I can't find it, so I guess I've travelled to the coffee shop, for nought.
<dholbach> on the lubuntu page maybe?
<Ridgewing> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<Ridgewing> Maybe I was getting confused with the two download titles .. I forget now.
<Ridgewing> It was quite confusing, last night anyway.
<Ridgewing> Qu, what is the installer called that you use to install the cdimage with (that takes you through passwords/username/locales etc) ... 'cos that's changing.
<popey> ubiquity
<Ridgewing> thanks, popey
 * Ridgewing Wonders If we'll have a ubiquity-gate incident (?) ..
<Ridgewing> I'll subscribe to the ubiquity mailing list, then.
<dholbach> ?
<popey> dholbach: i have no idea either
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: do you know if maybe somebody from online services (or ISD or another team) could help with the db issue we have wrt automatic doc imports?
<mhall119> davidcalle: (dholbach isn't here anymore) ISD is now part of online services, they might be able to help, but I suspect the issue might be more with Django CMS than Django itself
<dholbach> mh... or ask on canonical tech
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: ^ do you have some more info like logs and stuff I could share in a mailing list post like that?
<mhall119> dholbach: we should have better error logging in production and staging now
<mhall119> if it's actually erroring
<dholbach> as far as I understand the problem, data is written into two different databases
<dholbach> so maybe logging the database queries would help?
<mhall119> dholbach: there's only one database...
<mhall119> dholbach: do you hve time after out team call to talk about the problems with me?
<dholbach> mhall119, then it's a master and a slave or something - in any case we end up with two databases having different states :)
<dholbach> mhall119, sure, I'm happy to talk about it - but davidcalle knows much more about what's happening
<mhall119> davidcalle: will you be available?
<davidcalle> mhall119, dholbach, dpm, popey, not available sorry, I need to go right now to pick up Tristan from daycare, Estelle has a car problem :/
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you have a log or anything else written up somewhere?
<mhall119> davidcalle: ok, when you have 15 minutes, let's get on a call to go over this
<davidcalle> mhall119, +1
<dholbach> cool! <3
<philipballew> morning Ubuntu
 * dholbach hugs dpm, mhall119 and popey
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks dholbach
<dpm> cheers dholbach
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-06
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm free all afternoon
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, invite sent
<dholbach> and accepted :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: so I just checked the external docs branches import in a local django+postgres setup and it just worked
<dholbach> not sure if that helps as a data point
<davidcalle> dholbach, have you tried several times? That's where it fails
<dholbach> yep
<davidcalle> dholbach, easy solution let's ship d.u.c as a desktop app ;)
<dholbach> no problem, I'll just "tar cfz ~" and upload that to people in a sec
<dholbach> but you're right... I should try it a few more times
<dholbach> I hope this helps
<dholbach> for i in `seq 1 50`; do ./env/bin/python manage.py import-external-docs-branches; done
<davidcalle> dholbach, that should do the trick ;)
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> turns out it didn't quite work
<dholbach> I couldn't import the dbbackup
<dholbach> I'll look into it some more
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> davidcalle, this one fails: loaddata ../dbbackup/dbdump.json
<dholbach> django.db.utils.ProgrammingError: relation "menus_cachekey" already exists
<davidcalle> hi czajkowski
<dholbach> mhall119, ^
<dholbach> hola czajkowski
<czajkowski> how are we all today ?
<davidcalle> dholbach, that's something I've seen, but that's not our main issue (eg. the process works, but in a terrible way and the pages tree turns into a forest)
<dholbach> czajkowski, good good, looking into some developer site update problems
<dholbach> how about you?
<czajkowski> not bad we just annouced GA today of 4.0 so all hands on deck promoting that today
<czajkowski> https://forums.couchbase.com/t/couchbase-server-4-0-is-now-ga/5374
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok..
<dholbach> davidcalle, what I did was: skip the data import, but just add some very basic empty pages (/snappy, /snappy/guides/, /snappy/guides/current, /snappy/guides/devel, /snappy/snapcraft) and ran the import one time
<dholbach> → pages all over the place :-/
<dholbach> so yes, it's reproducible in a local setting
<davidcalle> dholbach, what? how?
<davidcalle> Ah, missed the previous line
<davidcalle> dholbach, still postgre?
<davidcalle> dholbach, do you think it's worth making a version killing the whole imported tree and rebuilding all pages and testing this on staging?
<dholbach> davidcalle, hum... what do you mean by "rebuilding all pages"?
<davidcalle> dholbach, like the importer used to do: branch content, remove all previously imported pages, recreate them
<dholbach> mhmh
<dholbach> mhall119, ^
<dholbach> I made a backup of the db now and will experiment with it and see how I can make it work both with sqlite and postgres
<davidcalle> dholbach, mhall119, here in 2 min
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> dpm, do we need to put out some more propaganda for the hangout in 35m?
<dpm> dholbach, I posted it onto G+ and FB, might be good to do some more promotion
<dholbach> dpm, I'll post it on twitter
<czajkowski> mhall119: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/10/05/ubuntu-hackathon-bangalore-mobile-developer-summit/
<mhall119> czajkowski: I saw that yesterday :)
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - have a good one everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-07
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<dholbach> sorry, had a call run over
<dholbach> dpm, popey said that Monday was a US holiday - shall we move the UOS planning call then?
<popey> o/
<popey> I think so.
<dpm> we can move it to Tuesday, but then we've got our Q&A
<dpm> maybe Wednesday? The call is not blocking us to start working on the organization, so I think it should be fine
<mhall119> FWIW, I'll likely be around on Monday
<czajkowski> oh what holiday is it on Monday in the US
<mhall119> and for community folks, it might actually be easier to attend if they don't have work
<mhall119> czajkowski: Columbus day
<czajkowski> mhall119: I'll remind you of that the next time the UK or EU has a holiday :)
<mhall119> remind me of Columbus day?
<czajkowski> mhall119: well there is that :) http://www.techtimes.com/articles/17777/20141013/good-question-why-still-celebrate-columbus-day.htm
<czajkowski> but I was thinking of having meetings when there is a bank holiday and assuming people would tune in :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: we still celebrate Columbus day because we like mattress sales
<mhall119> Columbus day is one of those holidays that everybody forgets exists until like the week before
<dholbach> ok... so Wednesday instead?
<popey> how about friday?
<popey> (this friday)
<dpm> we were saying that would perhaps give not enough notice
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119, you know what? given the Monday holiday, and for the sake of not dragging it along, shall we just go back to the Friday option?
<dholbach> both work for me
<dholbach> popey, ^?
 * dholbach puts on the jeopardy music
<popey> hah
<popey> sorry, went afk
<dholbach> mhall119, ^
<dpm> ok, unless someone has got anything against it, let's pick Friday then
<popey> yeah, i have few meetings on a friday
<dholbach> popey, unping - you suggested it :)
<dholbach> 15 utc?
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> dholbach: Friday works for me too
<dpm> ok, Friday 15:00 UTC then
<dholbach> all right
<dholbach> mail sent
<dholbach> have a great day everyone - see you tomorrow!
<dpm> ok, calling it a day for today, see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-08
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: saw the mail from Thibaut about inviting folks to look at the new docs plan? I'll add you two to his list, ok?
<dpm> dholbach, yes please, just read it
<davidcalle> dholbach, +1, thanks
<dholbach> and mvo and sergiusens probably too
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-09
<davidcalle> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> oh, just noticed an e-mail from Alan Bell on the phone mailing list saying he could sync his desktop music with the phone using Banshee
<dpm> I might just try that!
<popey> hm, kdenlive is broken in wily
<dholbach> dpm, can you take a look at the t-shirt design email I sent earlier?
<dholbach> dpm, Sturmflut and Svij already responded - with your input I'd send it off to design and they can put together everything for printing
<dpm> dholbach, ok
<dholbach> dpm, thanks!
<popey> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3o3sa2/ubuntu_music_app_adaptive_layout_preliminary_work/
<popey> upboat!
<dholbach> I'll update ubuntuonair for our uos hangout.
<dholbach> https://ubuntuonair.com/ updated
<dholbach> I pointed it to this channel
<dpm> popey, nice!
<dholbach> all right.... just about to start
<dpm> https://trello.com/b/XgQDQtu0/uos-15-11
<dholbach> http://ubuntuonair.com
<dholbach> https://trello.com/b/XgQDQtu0/uos-15-11
<dholbach> ah, perfect :)
<davidcalle> I'm having some trouble to join, I'll be played by Popey's cat for the next five min... /me relocates to a wired network
<argo_> 15.11 = november 2015?
<argo_> somone has mechanical keyboarg
<dholbach> argo_, yep, I was just thinking of a short enough title for it :)
<argo_> :D
<popey> dpm is the loud typer :)
<argo_> UOS 15.11 (shorter)
 * dpm types LO very loudly
<dpm> LOL
<dholbach> then again I thought it'd be good if people who don't know what UOS is would get what we're talking about :)
<argo_> right :P
<argo_> wha???
<argo_> is fairphone adopting ubuntu?
<argo_> me
<argo_> :))
<argo_> :o(
<argo_> ;o)
<argo_> it's pretty quiet in here
<argo_> when is mark's keynote?
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/tracks
<mhall119> argo_: it usually depends on mark's availability
<dholbach> argo_, sessions are not scheduled yet
<argo_> dholbach: mhall119 oh, i see, thanks!
<dholbach> popey, we're looking at https://trello.com/b/XgQDQtu0/uos-15-11
<popey> thanks
<popey> am on it
<dholbach> :)
<popey> "Hangouts can't detect a microphone connected to your computer. Without a microphone, other participants won't be able to hear you."
<popey> stupid stupid
<ahayzen> haha
 * dholbach hugs popey
<dholbach> anything we've forgotten to talk about?
<dholbach> any questions from those of you who are watching right now?
<ahayzen> popey, have you tried forcing an unexpected reboot ?
<popey> haha
<popey> My work here is done.
<argo_> lol what work!
<ahayzen> thanks guys :-)
<argo_> bye ahayzen
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day!
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<davidcalle> Same dholbach!
<popey> o/
<dholbach> thanks guys :)
<mhall119> popey: that video of the music app is *amazing*
<ahayzen> :-)
<popey> Thanks.
<ahayzen> mhall119, still lots of bugs :-) but its getting closer
<mhall119> ahayzen: I'm blown away, you guys are fantastic
<ahayzen> heh thanks
<ahayzen> :-)
<popey> btw if anyone complains about adverts on that video - I get zero revenue, it goes to the guy who made the song.
<mhall119> that's a good arrangement, I was wondering where you got the music from
<davidcalle> mhall119, +1 on the amazingness, this IS a convergent app in all its aspects, love it
<popey> mhall119: i heard it on another podcast, http://systemau.net.au/ which is funny and worth a listen
<popey> i thought "I must use that track sometime" and then this opportunity came up :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-11
<nigelb> .
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-10
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij  and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day! have a good one everyone!
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> mhall119: could you ask dpm about my funding request?
<ahoneybun> this Saturday will be one month since I put it in
<mhall119> ahoneybun: the one for SeaGL?
<ahoneybun> yea
<wxl> mhall119: mine's not been quite as long, but since ahoneybun and i are supposed to bunk together it might be good to check on mine too XD
<mhall119> they've both been approved, I've just now seen that clan was asking me for clarification on the cost changes I made (because you two are sharing a room) so she may have been waiting on me, sorry about that
<wxl> np mhall119
<ahoneybun> sorry for the trouble about that
<wxl> also yay :)
<ahoneybun> \o/ *buntu in Seattle!
<mhall119> ahoneybun: no worries, I think it's sorted out now
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'll do it better next time
<ahoneybun> I just wanted to get something in ASAP
<ahoneybun> mhall119: was sgclark approved too?
<ahoneybun> I've not heard anything other then valorie getting approved till now
 * svij hopes that there's still money left for his (rather big) ubucon europe event request…
<mhall119> ahoneybun: please ask sgclark and valorie yourself, I don't want to talk about other people's requests
<ahoneybun> oh right
<ahoneybun> my bad
<ahoneybun> just not my monday today...
<ahoneybun> bright side is Ubuntu stuff and a System76 poster
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-11
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and everyone else
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> dpm_, mhall119, popey: I mixed the schedule up somewhat, but I'm up for the Q&A today - who else is?
<dpm_> dholbach, I was on last week with davidcalle, I'll let you guys arrange today's one
<popey> dholbach: sure, I can do it with you
<dholbach> excellent!
<popey> want me to schedule it all?
<dholbach> I can do it
<popey> okay :)
<dholbach> done :)
<dholbach> popey, I'll do another round of telling everyone
<popey> dholbach: ok, mhall119 usually does it just 15 mins before
<dholbach> oh ok...
<popey> dunno which is more successful
<dholbach> happy to follow his lead...
<popey> but people probably more likely to remember :)
<dholbach> I'll do in 5 mins ;-)
<popey> kk
<dholbach> mhall119, is summit set up for UOS already?
<dholbach> can people add sessions?
<mhall119> dholbach: they can propose them, yes
<mhall119> we need track leads before we add them to the schedule
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a good one!
<tsimonq2> popey: nice answer on my question ;)
<tsimonq2> popey: (Community Team Q&A)
<tsimonq2> and I totally called the speakers too :P
<tsimonq2> I *knew* it would be popey and dholbach :P
<popey> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-12
<ahoneybun> hey davidcalle
<ahoneybun> mhall119: also on this card: https://trello.com/c/Na0RI6CN/50-update-sponsors-page
<ahoneybun> do we need to use a special Canonical logo ?
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<mhall119> ahoneybun: take your pick from http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/canonical-logo
<dholbach> all right my friends - I need to run - have a good one everyone!
<ahoneybun> darn
<ahoneybun> mhall119: want to be on the Kubuntu Podcast to talk about snap?
<ahoneybun> *snaps?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: sure! Well, depending on when you're recording it anyway
<ahoneybun> mhall119: it's at 3pm our TZ
<ahoneybun> unless we need to prerecord it
<ahoneybun> which can be done
<mhall119> ahoneybun: today?
<ahoneybun> no it would be Nov 2nd mhall119
<ahoneybun> for the live show
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I should be around that day
<mhall119> cjohnston: happy birthday dude
<cjohnston> Thanks mhall119
<ahoneybun> alright cool! mhall119
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-13
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> I suspect, I missed a chance to say hi to you last week.
<nigelb> Do you still live in Berlin?
<dholbach> Oh... you were there as well!
<dholbach> Yes, I do.
<dholbach> an old friend told me he was in Berlin last week too :)
<nigelb> Yeah, it was linuxcon.
<nigelb> I was speaking.
<nigelb> I should have pinged you, but the conference had me on my feet all week :)
<nigelb> Oh well, next time!
<Mister_Q> o/
<dholbach> hello? anyone for the ubucon meeting?
<svij> dholbach: isn't that in 30min?
<Mister_Q> svij I thought so too
<dholbach> yeah, just noticed
<dholbach> ignore me :)
<svij> that's what happens when you the ubuntu phone calendar app *scnr*
<svij> +use
<dholbach> mhall119, what about https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/summit/1611/+merge/306354?
<czajkowski> didnt realise it was a release day :)
<czajkowski> http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/10/13/canonical-releases-ubuntu-16-10/
<svij> and the release mail isnt even send out yet
<mhall119> dholbach: was there an answer to your cloud question?
<dholbach> mhall119, I don't know who talked to Jorge and friends
<mhall119> marcoceppi: is the cloud & server team going to participate in UOS this cycle?
<mhall119> Nov 15 & 16
<svij> dpm: dholbach: ubucon summit group photo: https://cloud.nhaines.com/index.php/s/fKvAdoLm5KZcMkO
<dpm> yeah, that's the one I had seen
<dpm> nice!
<dholbach> the file was renamed from ubucon_summit_at_scale14x_group_take-499_from_raw.jpg
<marcoceppi> mhall119: I'm not sure
<svij> dholbach: hm?
<dholbach> svij, we did quite a few takes of that picture :)
<svij> ah
<svij> oh right, I remember that photgrapher running a few times… :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: happy music man :D
<czajkowski> where ya been!
<dholbach> czajkowski, I just uploaded some of my old mixes
<dholbach> I haven't done any new for ages :)
<dholbach> but yeah... thanks :)
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> my inbox went into update mode :D
<czajkowski> was good music to work to today
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski 
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow again!
<czajkowski> jose: did you have luck filing the bug ?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: could I get sent the email about bank info for SeaGL ?
<ahoneybun> ;)
<ahoneybun> that was a bit harsh tone: "can you please ping the person handling the fund to email me?"
<wxl> ahoneybun: i'd imagine they will get in touch. i mean, if they don't, that's kind of problematic. ;) they always have with me. just not yet, this time around.
<ahoneybun> this is true
<ahoneybun> I might be missing the human factor of the email
<ahoneybun> wxl: I'd just like to the flight booked at the best time
<wxl> ahoneybun: i agree, but i guess it's their dime *shrug*
<ahoneybun> well time factors into the cost
<ahoneybun> the jump around so much for flightsd
<ahoneybun> *flights
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'll ping them, yes
<wxl> mhall119: me, too, then please.
<mhall119> wxl: will do, in the mean time both of you please check your junk folder in case it ended up there
<wxl> mhall119: would it have come from stef?
<wxl> mhall119: it is the one with subject "Re: World Licensed anti-ED drugs?"
<mhall119> wxl: :-P
<wxl> mhall119: oh that's not it? then i guess i don't have it Xþ
<ahoneybun> wow Microsoft email went into Spam
<ahoneybun> mhall119: seems there is an IoT conf happening in Fort Lauderdale in Feb 2017
<ahoneybun> http://www.iotevolutionexpo.com/east/
<ahoneybun> mhall119: let's jose visit his favorite airport lol
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> so uds.ubuntu.com should redirect to summit.ubuntu.com
<wxl> uds.u.c. refers to 15.10 O_O
<wxl> wiki.u.c/UOS redirects to UDS which links to uds.u.c
<wxl> so that's not good
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-14
<jose> czajkowski: not at all, never got an email from admin to create my account :/
<Kilos> o/
<jose> o/
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> Kilos, jose: how are you?
<jose> good, good, about to leave
<jose> need to do some last min shopping
<Kilos> ok ty and you tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> great Kilos :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi dholbach and Kilos
<dholbach> hi svij
<ejat> morning dholbach
<Kilos> hi ejat toddy
<toddy> hi Kilos. How are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<czajkowski> jose: what email address did you use to request it ?
<toddy> Kilos: all ok. :)
<czajkowski> .c
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119
<jose> czajkowski: jose@ubuntu.com
<dpm> have a fantastic weekend everyone
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day too - have a good one!
<czajkowski> jose: when was this
<jose> czajkowski: saturday iirc
<czajkowski> ok shall go and prod people
<jose> thanks :)
<czajkowski> jose: invite should now be sent
 * belkinsa makes pleia2's phone to buzz
<belkinsa> :D
<Kilos> hi belkinsa czajkowski
<jose> czajkowski: yep! working on filing the bug now, was running some errands :)
<CoderEurope> Just a quick note: But , but Could you let ppl know when the Ubuntu-On-Air hangout is for the calendar and also on social media for next week - as mentioned here by popey ? Thank_you https://youtu.be/bZgB0cCU2ZE?t=59m33s
<CoderEurope> arrivederci
<jose> czajkowski: woot woot! https://issues.couchbase.com/browse/MB-21367
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-15
<czajkowski> huzzah!
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-10-10
<popey> Morning all.
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-10-11
<popey> jose: heya. you planning on manning the stand at scale this year?
<jose> popey: hey, yep, and also giving a hand with ubucon summit as needed
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-10-12
<nhaines> jose: I'm glad to hear that!  :)
<popey> jose: awesome.
<Kilos> o/
<popey> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> how is the pope?
<popey> Tickety boo, hows you?
<Kilos> ok ty hehe
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-10-13
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> http://www.laura.community/2017/10/13/fosdem-community-dev-room-2018-cfp-now-open/ if anyone is interested
<czajkowski> *cough* popey
 * popey adds to to-do list
 * knome forwards to another channel
